# Current LSD availability mk³



## PredatorVision

managed to get hold of some more of those potent blue star/snowflake tabs, I've got a picture though the blotter art is quite faint can anyone confirm if these are the same style that were going around last summer? I've not tried any of them yet though I will this weekend im hoping they'll be just as good as last time. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## tekkeN

yeah they look the same as the ones I was getting, some were purple on the back, some white


----------



## TrippingBallzz

yeah i had those before. they were pretty good! different batches have come tho, some super potent others a lil weak. good tabs tho and good to have them frequently now almost a year!?


----------



## thebee

tekkeN said:


> yeah they look the same as the ones I was getting, some were purple on the back, some white



Yup same ones, they look like they have been sat around that long too


----------



## tekkeN

just got a call! can get liquid in Manchester again despite being told there would not be any more till summer

 not sure of the quality yet but its a fair bit cheaper (for bulk) than when I last got it, but through the same source.. would prefer some of those snowflakes to be honest but can't complain, student loan next week :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

Still red star microdots in Irleand. Swiss bliss 

Also, new batch of Hoffmans beginning to circulate.


----------



## Sega420

^dont get caught by the IRA.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

acid4blood - are you on about the hoffman 2010's that were circulating N.Ireland a wee while back there? they cost me a tenner a touch the first time i got them, then i met another guy that done me them for a 5er a touch. not very strong in my opinion :/ ive got a photo of 6 that i will upload soon for all


----------



## PredatorVision

Yeah they've been knocking around in the bottom of my bag for the past few days, in good storage now though! 



tekkeN said:


> just got a call! can get liquid in Manchester again despite being told there would not be any more till summer
> 
> not sure of the quality yet but its a fair bit cheaper (for bulk) than when I last got it, but through the same source.. would prefer some of those snowflakes to be honest but can't complain, student loan next week :D



How potent was the liquid you had in Manchester? and what was it dilouted with? The strongest acid I ever got a hold of was liquid dilouted in brandy, only two drops gave me some of the most intense trips I've ever had.


----------



## tekkeN

usually it was very decent, one hit enough to give most people a strong and noticeable trip, 2 hits and you were guaranteed for a mad one so probably around the 100ug mark but that's guessing, never heard any particular strength mentioned.. around christmas it seemed to be getting slightly stronger, then the last time I got some in a couple of months ago it was a bellyful of cosmic fun, nice and strong %) finished that at BLOC and had possibly the most visual experience of my life

apparently the last few vials my guy got before it ran out had been diluted too much and were a bit weak, but that was probably because it was running dry.. still waiting to hear back on this new stuff, oh and it was always diluted with some kind of spirit, possibly brandy couldn't really tell


----------



## eclipsedesign

I used put a small amount of spiced rum in my bottles


----------



## tekkeN

we cleared 2 out with Tequlia, drank that then had loads from a fresh vial at BLOC, think I had 4 from the full vial, blew my head clean off


----------



## PredatorVision

tekkeN said:


> usually it was very decent, one hit enough to give most people a strong and noticeable trip, 2 hits and you were guaranteed for a mad one so probably around the 100ug mark but that's guessing, never heard any particular strength mentioned.. around christmas it seemed to be getting slightly stronger, then the last time I got some in a couple of months ago it was a bellyful of cosmic fun, nice and strong %) finished that at BLOC and had possibly the most visual experience of my life
> 
> apparently the last few vials my guy got before it ran out had been diluted too much and were a bit weak, but that was probably because it was running dry.. still waiting to hear back on this new stuff, oh and it was always diluted with some kind of spirit, possibly brandy couldn't really tell



yeah sounds like the same mad potent liquid I had around the same time, two drops gave everyone who tried it a very intense trip. Im still saving my last four hits of it for a special occassion. When I bought it I was told quite roughly that it was "weak - moderate strength" though two weeks later when I went back to the source and he'd actually tried it he'd changed his mind and said it was some of the most potent he'd ever had.

I also managed to get a couple of decent trips out of the empty vial I'd originally had fourty or so drops in by filling it up to the rim with high % alcohol and leaving it for a few days then downing the contents, I did this about three times over and it seems that LSD likes to stick to the bottle!


----------



## tekkeN

yeah the guy I got mine off said it was probably the best acid he'd had, so clean and strong

still got a vial to clean out, you can definitely do it more than once, we gave a girl her first trip on the 3rd wash of an empty vial and she felt it!


----------



## smrhh

PredatorVision said:


> managed to get hold of some more of those potent blue star/snowflake tabs, I've got a picture though the blotter art is quite faint can anyone confirm if these are the same style that were going around last summer? I've not tried any of them yet though I will this weekend im hoping they'll be just as good as last time.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Yeah these look like the same ones that were around last year.

I quite liked them. I wouldn't say they were especially strong but they had a nice 'feel' to them. 

They look a bit mangled in your photo though


----------



## SpecialK_

Apparently red star microdots are circulating around Northern Ireland in some areas (they were around previously) at £10 a touch, anyone any idea how they are?

Also, anyone ever been offered liquid LSD in Northern Ireland and the price range? (Curious to see it's availability as I've just seen a lot of blotter and even that is quite difficult to get without knowing the right people.)


----------



## LicktheShade

I've been looking for acid for ages, managed to find some in London a couple of months ago but it was all sold before I could pick it up. Heartbreaking


----------



## coombesy

i have just picked up half a small bottle of lsd and have been asured by a close friend that they are good its just the liquid is a dark brown colour, it stinks of whiskey so im thinking its just because thats what it been diluted in.... anyone every seen very dark liquid lsd as i have only ever seen clear liquid before


----------



## Acid4Blood

matt<3ketamine said:


> acid4blood - are you on about the hoffman 2010's that were circulating N.Ireland a wee while back there? they cost me a tenner a touch the first time i got them, then i met another guy that done me them for a 5er a touch. not very strong in my opinion :/ ive got a photo of 6 that i will upload soon for all



Nope. AFAIK they are the same print as the Alex Grey Hoffman Anniversary blotter from 2006. & from the same source!!! 

V strong & v clean. Cant wait to try them. Will report more when I receive samples.
They'll be no more than €5 each too.


----------



## Shambles

coombesy said:


> i have just picked up half a small bottle of lsd and have been asured by a close friend that they are good its just the liquid is a dark brown colour, it stinks of whiskey so im thinking its just because thats what it been diluted in.... anyone every seen very dark liquid lsd as i have only ever seen clear liquid before



Don't take the brown acid, man!!!

But unless you scored it at Woodstock that warning may not still apply. I have heard of brown liquid and would put it down to what you suggested - it's just the colour of the liquid (whisky) that it's diluted with.


----------



## coombesy

yeh thats what i thaught was just curious coz when the liquid is drawn into the dropper it looks almost black but i have been assured by a good friend it is top notch

got it from the london squatters... good price aswell wots every1 been payin 4 liquid?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Extremely well made acid ahould make a colourless soln. The brown coloured stuff is generally reckoned to be about 80% LSD with 20% impurities that give it the colouring


----------



## TrippingBallzz

PredatorVision said:


> managed to get hold of some more of those potent blue star/snowflake tabs, I've got a picture though the blotter art is quite faint can anyone confirm if these are the same style that were going around last summer? I've not tried any of them yet though I will this weekend im hoping they'll be just as good as last time.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I know its hard and inaccurate but could anyone whos done the blue stars before (they've been round for ages) give a rough guestimate of the mics each tab? Just wonderin


----------



## Shambles

Some seemed to be a fair bit stronger than others but none were earth-shakers, in my opinion. I'd put the ones (supposedly the stronger ones) I had at roughly 70-80ug - two or three for a decent trip. For me. YMMV. Always best to start with one to test the waters with a batch you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## Grassman

This takes me back, not done acid since me school days!


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

1st time trying acid with coombesy 2nite...

cant effing wait for our little camping trip :D anyone else seen blotters around london/se area? 

bring on the brown acid!!!

(k) buzz xxx


----------



## matt<3ketamine

got ganesh tabs at the weekend their, very clean and i got strong visuals too, my two friends who had dosed the same amount of me didnt get strong visuals but rather a headfry, my friend thinks their r DOx in them but my trip lasted 8-9 hours, ive heard DOx can last up to 24 hours or so, any thoughts?
also if anyone else has gotten these trips around belfast or dublin, any rough estimations about the mics in them? much appreciated


----------



## Don Luigi

SpecialK_ said:


> Apparently red star microdots are circulating around Northern Ireland in some areas (they were around previously) at £10 a touch, anyone any idea how they are?
> 
> Also, anyone ever been offered liquid LSD in Northern Ireland and the price range? (Curious to see it's availability as I've just seen a lot of blotter and even that is quite difficult to get without knowing the right people.)



What sort of general area were these microdots, do you know? I've never seen any really decent blotters in NI..but acid isn't exactly popular in most holes. The Taz blotters from a good few years back were very weak. Then we had those 'where's Wally?' blotters, which were also weak.


----------



## gannetsarewe

is acid synthed in europe?


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

the brown whisky acid is thankfully not bad like woodstock. lmao shambles

did end up having to run from police on my first trip tho...omg

funny tho  

hopefully shood be getting mroe soon! been told its fromt he squats if thats any help to anyone...

xxxx


----------



## Cepheus

Some of the best acid I've ever had was diluted in whiskey.. When I washed the bottle, I split the wash 3 ways and we all ended up melting into the floor and meeting "god" haha. Best trip of my life I reckon. 

I found some Hoffman's I lost at glade the other day, so thats a bonus. A friend said recently that he can procure bottles / sheets of reasonable acid in the capital for quite expensive.. (compared to what it used to be anyways).  Not sure what the print is, but I think the people are favouring the liquid as the blotters ( I think its the blue stars again) aren't all that up to scratch.


----------



## fastandbulbous

gannetsarewe said:


> is acid synthed in europe?




Yes


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Don Luigi said:


> What sort of general area were these microdots, do you know? I've never seen any really decent blotters in NI..but acid isn't exactly popular in most holes. The Taz blotters from a good few years back were very weak. Then we had those 'where's Wally?' blotters, which were also weak.



the microdots were recently in belfast area, its all about knowing the right people around here, the best place to go to find acid here is the psytrance gigs that are about the place. there were plenty of ganesh tabs around this week and last week and they were very good blotters IMO but a couple of my friends didnt get any visuals of them. the microdots were a rip off compared to the ganeshs IMO all though i never got around to trying the dots which were tenner a touch as to the ganeshs being a 5er a touch (some people were selling at a tenner a touch also which is a rip for acid IMO) i had heard of the wheres wallys being very weak, a friend of mine had one and he said nothing happened. acid is readily available here, u just need the right contacts don 
peace!


----------



## Bella Figura

matt<3ketamine said:


> got ganesh tabs at the weekend their, very clean and i got strong visuals too, my two friends who had dosed the same amount of me didnt get strong visuals but rather a headfry, my friend thinks their r DOx in them but my trip lasted 8-9 hours, ive heard DOx can last up to 24 hours or so, any thoughts?



Maybe they just weren't that strong if you didn't get much visuals but mostly the acid headspace? I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have been DOx with that duration


----------



## matt<3ketamine

whoremoaning said:


> Maybe they just weren't that strong if you didn't get much visuals but mostly the acid headspace? I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have been DOx with that duration



i got strong visuals, my friends didnt, thats what confused me, my friend is set on the idea that they r DOx because of aload of people telling him it was DOx on another site, i dont believe they r DOx at all cuz i tripped for almost exactly 8 hours and had a light barely noticeable comedown, its was very clean stuff!


----------



## Bella Figura

Ah sorry meant your friends not you  Yeah anything close to 10-12hours is going to be acid I would've thought.  DOx also take a bit longer to come up (2-3hours?), have a noticeable bitter taste I've read and would be more stimulating than acid.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the blotter did have a fairly bitter taste to it, my friend has done his 'research' on DOx and is convinced it is, i came up within an hour or so, giggling and slow reactions to things. it wasnt very stimulating, i kept gettin acid waves (shivers) and was fairly happy with my trip, i dont think it was DOx at all, and if it was, DOx is very like acid in everyway :/ ive heard of people on DOx seeing people inside out and such nightmarish things like that, i didnt get paranoid or nervous during my whole trip, i usually get a little anxious or so but nothing this time, tbh if it was DOx i believe i had a briliant trip on it regardless of it being a different chemical than my desired one.


----------



## gannetsarewe

fastandbulbous said:


> Yes



I was lead to believe that because the synth was so
 difficult there were less than a dozen producers in the world, the wast majority in the us.is this true?


----------



## Acid4Blood

SpecialK said:
			
		

> Apparently red star microdots are circulating around Northern Ireland in some areas (they were around previously) at £10 a touch, anyone any idea how they are?



red star microdots = 'Swiss Bliss' LSD. Produced in Switzerland obviously. (Hoffman family)

Expertly produced LSD, ~90mics each, so colourful & euphoric. Pure bliss


----------



## coombesy

i am picking up some different acid later i have liquid stored up but have been told there is blotter with an elephant picture on it that are stronger than the drops... anyone seen these blotters, are they strong?


----------



## Bella Figura

Could be the Ganesh tabs mentioned just above.


----------



## coombesy

thats what i was thinking  
should have them later or tomorrow 
how much is every1 payin for thier acid atm? i got the liquid and will be getin the tabs at £3.50 a pop, getin a few tho..


----------



## deanlyricalg

Any one know if acid is around leeds area tabs or liquid i would love to try this stuff closest iv had 2 acid is magic mushrooms would love to try acid though could some one describe the affects is it anything like mushrooms thanks


----------



## Whyisweedillegal

The red stars have made a welcomed comeback. They are very very good, much better than any blotter Ive touched (including the hoffmanns). Easily worth a tenner IMO.


----------



## SpecialK_

My experience with the Ganesha tabs waas quite poor, I was told by numerous people that visuals were strong on even one and so dabbed in one to try them, also I had only got a hold of 2 and a 1/2 so wished to have two trips.
The comeup was extremely slow, I had the typical feeling different for an extremely long period of time and small waves and breathing. It was around the 4-5 hour mark I realized that by now I should be tripping quite hard, which I wasn't. My pupils had not dilated in the slightest and I could easily have acted sober despite not being that experienced with acid I even acted sober in various suprising situations such as talking to my girlfriends parents.
I did get the mental side of lsd such as struggling to make decisions and music appreciation, however I did also get a large headfry, which at times had me struggling to speak sensibly. At this point the strongest visuals I had obtained was colour change on the grass (very slight and only corner of eye visuals, did not obtain this whilst looking directly.) And waves and breathing from the corner of my eye, at no point did I obtain any visuals when directly concentrating on an object, which was disappointing.
The blotter itself also had a bitter taste to it, so I was expecting it to be a good strong dose and so it was a large let down, however I now presume that this may have been the ink as it they were very strong coloured tabs, with a detailed drawing on the back (due to only having 10 tabs I am unsure of what this was although I assume it was Ganesha or something of the like.)
The person I was with also experienced this, meaning it most likely wasn't my experience or that I have suddenly obtained some inhuman tolerance to acid.

I personally found the Hofmann 2010s which were floating around previously to be of a similar level, and these were branded as 'shit.' The only visual difference I found compared to one of the 2010s was slight, barely noticeable colour change. Which means I would recommend definately taking two of these, however if it's a first time with lsd and you would like to just dab in the experience take one. I have one and a half left, so I will be trying it this weekend to see how it goes.

Regarding the red star microdots, I would assume that they are around the same amount of lsd if not more than these Ganeshas as trip reports on lower amounts seem to be higher.

However last time I checked the Ganeshas are now on the low, so grab them whilst you can, some people have already ran dry of them. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SpecialK_

Also (sorry for double post) the people who tried these out were generally quite inexperienced with acid and so I feel this may have played a role, for some it was their first proper trip. I recommend dosing two at minimum if you want a good strong 8 hour trip, however the LSD itself was quite clean as the readjustment was easy (although this was expected on one tab), I barely even had readjustment more so the effects slowly easing off after the 7 hour mark till around 2-3 hours later. Could easily get a nice strong 8 hour trip on these.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

coombesy said:


> i am picking up some different acid later i have liquid stored up but have been told there is blotter with an elephant picture on it that are stronger than the drops... anyone seen these blotters, are they strong?



i had a strong trip on these, i would not consider myself very experienced with LSD but i know what to expect and this was stronger than my previous trip on 2 of the hoffman 2010 and 1 gangster tab (it was a picture with a guy hu had glasses on with a red background) , like SpecialK_ has said, they were being called 'shit' (hoffman 2010's) and i believe they were a weaker dose than these ganesh's.  SpecialK_ did not have a strong trip on these, most of the people i know who had taken them got a strong trip on them, i would recommend two if you are experienced but i enjoyed one, i would love to try two but like SpecialK_ said, they are running low on supply. let us know how ur trip went coombesy and what you think of them, if they have a bitter taste to them, they may very well be the same print me and SpecialK_ had received.

peace!


----------



## Shambles

gannetsarewe said:


> I was lead to believe that because the synth was so
> difficult there were less than a dozen producers in the world, the wast majority in the us.is this true?



Definitely not. The best quality acid ever produced (Sandoz tested it and said it was purer than what they were producing in the '60s) was made just up the road from me in Wales. Long time ago sadly. The difficulty of the LSD synth (and the delicacy of the molecule) is somewhat overstated. It's getting hold of the precursors that's the biggest issue from what I've heard.

And for those that are wondering about whether their acid is acid or DOx cos they aren't getting strong visuals, visuals bear little relation to strength or purity, in my experience. I very rarely get strong visuals from any psyche at any dose. It's all about the headspace. Visuals are bonus eye-candy and very welcome if they turn up but are not guaranteed to do so.


----------



## specialrelativity

They look a little old, but still active.

MMMMMmmmmm, freebase lsd.


----------



## blobbymahn

matt<3ketamine said:


> the microdots were recently in belfast area, its all about knowing the right people around here, the best place to go to find acid here is the psytrance gigs that are about the place. there were plenty of ganesh tabs around this week and last week and they were very good blotters IMO but a couple of my friends didnt get any visuals of them. the microdots were a rip off compared to the ganeshs IMO all though i never got around to trying the dots which were tenner a touch as to the ganeshs being a 5er a touch (some people were selling at a tenner a touch also which is a rip for acid IMO) i had heard of the wheres wallys being very weak, a friend of mine had one and he said nothing happened. acid is readily available here, u just need the right contacts don
> peace!



If it's the black and white ganesh blotters, stock up - they're rather fucking nice!


----------



## SpecialK_

blobbymahn said:


> If it's the black and white ganesh blotters, stock up - they're rather fucking nice!



The front of the tab is a very inky dark coloured front (unfortunately I didn't get many tabs so I am unable to see the real full picture.)
On the back however is a black and white image of what I suspect to be Ganesha. Is this the tabs you're referring to?


----------



## coombesy

anyone heard of my little pony tabs? my friend has what we were told was going to be ganeshes and they have just told me that instead it is a pony print
shes going to try them tonight so i will know tomorrow just wondering if anyone else has seen them, we got them from london


----------



## Shink

coombesy said:


> anyone heard of my little pony tabs? my friend has what we were told was going to be ganeshes and they have just told me that instead it is a pony print
> shes going to try them tonight so i will know tomorrow just wondering if anyone else has seen them, we got them from london



I just got some today (London) I'll be taking them on Sunday but I'm told that they're quite potent.


----------



## fastandbulbous

gannetsarewe said:


> I was lead to believe that because the synth was so
> difficult there were less than a dozen producers in the world, the wast majority in the us.is this true?





It's not the synth - any organic chemistry graduate could do it - it's the getting ahold of ergotamine or ergonovine without showing up on the radar. Combine the two and you only have a handful of groups doing it. The reason it gets done though is 10 000 000 doses from a kilo of LSD!


----------



## thebee

fastandbulbous said:


> It's not the synth - any organic chemistry graduate could do it - it's the getting ahold of ergotamine or ergonovine without showing up on the radar. Combine the two and you only have a handful of groups doing it. The reason it gets done though is 10 000 000 doses from a kilo of LSD!



Word up


----------



## TrippingBallzz

thebee said:


> Word up



yeah lol chances are if you've made any you've made more than enough :L


----------



## pakiash

Although I've not taken acid before, I lost count of the amount of shrooms I've had back when they were "legal" to buy.  I've been after acid since waaay before Christmas but have had no luck and have a large number of people on the case for me.  Even met a new guy last sunday who promised me he would be able to get some liquid acid, only for him to ring me up today to say its not possible.

Anyone know where I can get some from around the Manchester area?  You seriously have no idea how much it would mean to me if I could hold of some and I seriously would appreciate more than you can imagine.  I only have the next 2 weekends to do it as well, which is why bit desperate for it.


----------



## blobbymahn

SpecialK_ said:


> The front of the tab is a very inky dark coloured front (unfortunately I didn't get many tabs so I am unable to see the real full picture.)
> On the back however is a black and white image of what I suspect to be Ganesha. Is this the tabs you're referring to?



Probably is mate. They're hellish. You eaten them yet?



pakiash said:


> Acid



Manchester? There's fucking shitloads. Go to a rave. It's absolutely everywhere. Everyone I know down there is on it every weekend.


----------



## Bella Figura

Pakiash welcome to BL and EADD 

There's plenty of Acid in Manchester, but please familiarise yourself with the EADD guidelines found in my signature, asking people to hook you up isn't allowed, sourcing is forbidden all over Bluelight


----------



## PredatorVision

I've never come across any good source in manchester personally, out of all the people I know here im the only one who has it on occassion and I source it out of manchester.. I think I need to go to more raves, though the kind of places people say you find it have never been my kind of scene.. can't stand psytrance.


----------



## blobbymahn

PredatorVision said:


> I've never come across any good source in manchester personally, out of all the people I know here im the only one who has it on occassion and I source it out of manchester.. I think I need to go to more raves, though the kind of places people say you find it have never been my kind of scene.. can't stand psytrance.



Get yourself to a *snip*  rave. Don't ask why... just do it :D


Serious rave.


----------



## pakiash

Wow, quick response.

I read the rules and know that I shouldn't have asked, but I guess it was my last resort considering how long I've been after it as well the number of guys I'm pissing off with the constant requests.  Have even been to a few hippy festivals and no luck there either.

Strange how blobbymahn says they're everywhere considering everyone I ask says there's none in Manchester to be found (can basically get everything except for acid/shrooms).  Have been to a few gigs/raves in past and they only seem to have Es and coke.

Thanks anyway *snip*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

anyone heard of some Dolphin tabs?? My friend said that he can get some and is gonna get a whole big sheet...I think I've heard of them before and that they weren't too strong, but you know what it's like on here - so much information hahaha.

Any help?? - I wouldn't mind grabbing a few tabs off him if he should get them, otherwise I'll just warn him against buying them if they're not that strong.

Cheers

EDIT: in the Brighton area by the way.


----------



## tekkeN

definitely good liquid in Manchester right now, but not as easy to find a contact as for most other drugs


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

True that. Can get whatever I want these days...except acid...simply coz I haven't tried - most other shit has just jumped at me


----------



## dan227

^ same, although i have a mate of a mate who apparently has some. My days are brightening up.


----------



## PEdroelfufu

This is good news....Acid everywhere, holiday from work soon so I'll be headings.g to Manchester. Haven't had any since I got some super strong tabs in Dam


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

So no news on the Dolphin tabs?


----------



## TrippingBallzz

Is acid looking good for Summer? Lots of clean, strong tabs I hope lol


----------



## barera

PredatorVision said:


> managed to get hold of some more of those potent blue star/snowflake tabs, I've got a picture though the blotter art is quite faint can anyone confirm if these are the same style that were going around last summer? I've not tried any of them yet though I will this weekend im hoping they'll be just as good as last time.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



how did you get on with these. might be able to get a few


----------



## PredatorVision

barera said:


> how did you get on with these. might be able to get a few



yeah the one's I had went really well, I had one while I was really drunk the other week and I still tripped a bit (though of course not as much as had I done if I was sobre. I had one again last weekend and a drum and bass/dub step event and really tripped balls, a friend of mine had two and he seemed to be having a great time. I could still feel it 13 hours after i'd dropped when i was trying to sleep and being distracted by repeating patterns and closed eye visuals that kept creeping into being open eyed visuals. I'd rate them 4/5 in terms of potency compared to other tabs I've had in the past.


----------



## rainbow lady

Hi,

I'm the newbie! I have been following and reading this site for a couple of years. I have been off travelling  for a while and have had some amazing lsd experiences, my first in New Zealand which was just mind blowing. I managed to source some awesome hallucinogens all over the world over the last couple of years but am having no luck at all in my home country. Anyone know if there is any lsd liquid or tabs floating around birmingham or the midlands area at the moment? I know this is not exactly what this forum is for but i was really wanting to have a 30th birthday trip next week and am desperate to source some this weekend. Sorry for not sticking to protocol but being away a few years things have changed and I need some help! Just want to know if it's about!


----------



## barera

PredatorVision said:


> yeah the one's I had went really well, I had one while I was really drunk the other week and I still tripped a bit (though of course not as much as had I done if I was sobre. I had one again last weekend and a drum and bass/dub step event and really tripped balls, a friend of mine had two and he seemed to be having a great time. I could still feel it 13 hours after i'd dropped when i was trying to sleep and being distracted by repeating patterns and closed eye visuals that kept creeping into being open eyed visuals. I'd rate them 4/5 in terms of potency compared to other tabs I've had in the past.



thanks. might try and pick up a few of these


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

OK, so I found out that the "dolphin" tabs my friend is getting from Brighton are not Dlophins...they have rainbows, dolphins and clouds on! WHAT ARE THEY!?!? I've been told they're quite nice strength-wise by my friend who did some on the weekend, so I might get some.


----------



## TrippingBallzz

barera said:


> thanks. might try and pick up a few of these



yeah you should man they are great tabs and around a lot!


----------



## Super Ted

I bought some acid in 2008 and forgot all about it. ... It has pictures of policemen on brown blotter paper.

Anyone had those? ... Are they anygood?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

you forgot that u bought acid? it may be very weak now as it was from 2008 and prob wasnt stored the best if u forgot about it haha 
let us know how they go and if they made u trip still 

peace!


----------



## Super Ted

matt<3ketamine said:


> you forgot that u bought acid? it may be very weak now as it was from 2008 and prob wasnt stored the best if u forgot about it haha
> let us know how they go and if they made u trip still
> 
> peace!




Yeah, I bought them at a festival and forgot to take them as I had lots of other things to keep me entertained.

They have been in the freezer ever since and I found them the other day.

What is the best way to store it ?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i would wrap mine in tinfoil, then put in a baggie, then tuppawear box then freezer  
dunno if that works but if u hav get it out of light and as least oxygen as u can it shouldnt lose potency much, atleast thats the basics for minimal lose of potency  im sure there are way better ways of storage.
have u taken the trips?


----------



## tekkeN

*question..*

hey everyone

got some liquid yesterday for the summer, its from Liverpool, clear blue liquid with a hint of blue, supposed to be above average

anyway just wondering how people store liquid.. the guy I got this off keeps his upright in the fridge but the other guy I know keeps his in the cupboard and says you shouldn't put liquid in the fridge only blotter

I always keep blotter in the fridge but have been keeping liquid in one of those 'smell proof' baggies, in a sealed Tupperware container which doesn't let in any light, which is also in a larger 'smell proof' baggie, which is kept in a dark cupboard in my room

it always seems to stay potent but just thought I would see what others do, is there a problem the vial being on its side and not upright? should I just put it in the fridge? thanks


----------



## coombesy

not sure if it preserves it any better but i got my bottle upright in the fridge


----------



## TrippingBallzz

i think fridge is good, i think when the crystal itself is actually made its put into a cold place immediately. if i can remember thats what i read when its synthesized.


----------



## damanfromdelmonte

*Greetings Psychnauts*

The Man from Demonte he says HiGH! %)

My 1st post here, I kept looking at the mkii thread and was wondering why it didn't continue after mid April lol.

Just wanted to say hi, and finally get round to registering and posting.Ive been lazy i admit especially since i have been following the mk ii thread for nearly a year lol

The constant flow of lovely Happy Mondays Lucy was doing the rounds here till recently ;/ 

I was offered MCAT as a substitute by some youngster at the weekend, shocking that peeps still don't understand how different the two substances are ;/

Bring on the summer, and bring on the proper partys


----------



## Shambles

Fridge or freezer is fine for acid in any form. Maybe not so good for liquid if it freezes and any ice forms inside the bottle though. It lasts a lot longer than its reputation suggests even in the pocket of a pair of jeans chucked in a heap at the bottom of a cupboard for a good year or two to... mature. It's moisture, long exposure to bright light and extreme heat/humidity that it doesn't like. Anywhere dry at or below room temperature should be fine for most purposes. How long can anyone store acid for if they don't forget about it anyway?

Also, The Big and Dandy Storage Thread - happy chemical storing 

And even happier consuming, I would hope.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

arghhhh contact run out of these dolphin/rainbow/cloud tabs....should be able to get some more soon though he says, after his K has been sold  euurghhh


----------



## Decline1

Easy fellas.

Anyone tried the Ying yang blotters. I'm getting a few hopefully and wanted to know if they were any good.

Cheers.


----------



## coombesy

anyone tried monkeys? there blue with 4 hits making a picture of a monkey got from just outside london


----------



## matt<3ketamine

hofmann 2010 prints r circulating belfast again, i would imagine they r doing the rounds in dublin too


----------



## Sega420

sugar cubes & liquid doing the rounds like mad in glasgow. 

if you know the right circles (ie West End indie preps, scruffy ravey stoners, club punx, weirdos, etc) its no problem. 


joy of joys, LSD is on a comeback! 

to any and all chefs of acid- THANK YOU!!! :D


----------



## silverhaze

matt<3ketamine said:


> hofmann 2010 prints r circulating belfast again, i would imagine they r doing the rounds in dublin too



Seems to be a decent supply of them too, hopefully find some more of the Ganesha ones, happy times on those!


----------



## dan227

Im going to find myself running around the west end now screaming for some acid if i cant get some soon. Although im only looking now due to exams being finished.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

silverhaze said:


> Seems to be a decent supply of them too, hopefully find some more of the Ganesha ones, happy times on those!



oh yes man tell me about it , wish the ganesh's were about instead of the hofmann's, wayyyyyy better tabs IMO
there was no edge to them on the come-up, sat on the bus goin down to my mates house, big smiles all around


----------



## shephard89

There dosnt seem to be a market for it round here, however I might be going into london at the weekend so might get hold of some? Anyone got any recommended first time doses?


----------



## coombesy

shephard nice to see more essex lads in here,try one for your first trip it wont be too much but should be enough if you know what i mean if it isnt enough up your dose next time
let us know what you get if you get any i know my little ponies and cheeky mokeys and some beautiful whiskey liquid are in london area atm
dont know what part of essex ur in mate but theres a massive maket for it in my parts


----------



## koneko

^
be careful boys 8)


----------



## Evad

shephard89 said:


> There dosnt seem to be a market for it round here, however I might be going into london at the weekend so might get hold of some? Anyone got any recommended first time doses?



impossible to recommend a dose as blotter/liquid strengths differ a lot. i'd say about 100ug is a good first dose which is the strength of a decent (but not amazingly strong) tab or a standard drop of liquid. No way to know what strength you get really though.


----------



## shephard89

Yeah always good to hear fom essex people! Will keep you updated ( or try to at least, internets a bit tempramental) . Im in Chelmsford by the way , heart of essex


----------



## Harcix

There is always something around in Ireland, just why I never hear about anything goddamn! Probably the wrong people im going out with? I mean i can score hash, coke, pills and the rest (in which i dont have any interest in), but never hear of acid. /rant over


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Harcix said:


> There is always something around in Ireland, just why I never hear about anything goddamn! Probably the wrong people im going out with? I mean i can score hash, coke, pills and the rest (in which i dont have any interest in), but never hear of acid. /rant over



people that take them kinds of drugs are not into exploring their minds but rather 'get fucked up and go mad yyyeeeoo' which is why they abuse them drugs, LSD should never be abused and shouldnt be taken just to get 'fucked up'
you will find LSD if you go to psytrance nights or other psychadelic events, raves tend not to have alot of acid at them, but they would be perfect for it. there seems to be plenty of lucy in ireland at the minute, maybe there is a wee chemist in Ireland somewhere, making the goods and spreadin the joy lol
definately hit up a psytrance night and you will find it easy 

peace


----------



## Shazbuckle

Harcix said:


> There is always something around in Ireland, just why I never hear about anything goddamn! Probably the wrong people im going out with? I mean i can score hash, coke, pills and the rest (in which i dont have any interest in), but never hear of acid. /rant over



With you here


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

cheeky monkeys in london/essex!

really lickle ones

anyone herd of these??? xxx


----------



## PredatorVision

I heard from a reliable source that there should be some potent liquid appearing late june, even stronger than the liquid I got from the same reliable source last time apparently and that was the strongest lucy i'd ever had.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ sounds WICKED. How long ago was that>>>??


----------



## darkCzar

Hi - I've also been trolling this thread.  ...and drooling...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

LOL... don't troll threads just to get your score up to 50 posts. Talk about LSD...


----------



## darkCzar

Dude - I've had 21 posts since 2007.  You really think I'm trying to make a quota?  Hmm....lsd... I like it, I think (almost) everyone should try it once.  I get tired of hearing the phrase "set and setting".  Few people know that Timothy Leary was actually talking about welding when he said that set and setting are important.  He meant, you should have good welding equipment and you shouldn't weld in a place that's inappropriate - like your living room or something. 

I've come across WoW a few times in the past, and it's been weak.  I haven't seen any printed blotters since I was in college in the 80's.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

had 3 of the hofmann 2010 tabs yesterday, got nice visuals on the comeup but after 2+ hour line, i just hit the giggles and visuals dulled down a bit. i wish the ganesha's wuld return :/ loved them tabs


----------



## silverhaze

Gonna try the 2010 Hoffs on friday, did taking more prolong the trip much Matt? Wouldnt mind some  ket after seeing your name lol, much of it goin around Belfast these days? haven't had any since christmas!


----------



## Whyisweedillegal

No ket about. But plenty of Red Star microdots and hoffman tabs. The red stars are great.


----------



## SpecialK_

Red star microdots are the way forward if an experienced tripper, if it's your first time I recommend taking 1 or 2 off the Hofmanns, it's a nice controllable dose of LSD. The increased amount of tabs does lengthen the trip, but not by much I personally found on two of the hofmanns they wont take you to another world however.


----------



## Shucklet

North Wales/Cheshire, anyone had luck?


----------



## tekkeN

^ go to manchester


----------



## derbylad87

never even heard of acid round my way thought it was kinda dying out is this not the case?


----------



## Shucklet

tekkeN said:


> ^ go to manchester



Gone!


----------



## tm1210

Whyisweedillegal said:


> No ket about. But plenty of Red Star microdots and hoffman tabs. The red stars are great.



In Belfast mate?


----------



## SpecialK_

tm1210 said:


> In Belfast mate?



Yeah Hofmanns and Red Stars are circulating there. Ketamine is about but it is really poor at the moment (people who sell it were saying this which almost never happens) so I have yet to try it.


----------



## Acid4Blood

SpecialK_ said:


> Yeah Hofmanns and Red Stars are circulating there. Ketamine is about but it is really poor at the moment (people who sell it were saying this which almost never happens) so I have yet to try it.



Excellent quality S-isomer ketamine has just hit Dublin.

Also lots of those new Hoffmans in Dublin but red star microdots are now gone here 
It was such lovely acid. Swiss Bliss. I miss it. Even taking 5 of those new Hoffs didn't affect me in anywhere near the same way 2 of those red stars did.
3 red stars was one of the best trips I've ever had in my life. Went to see Orbital in Dublin that nite.

Special K - Are there many red star dots still circulating up north or are they all nearly gone & being taken over by these new Hoffs?


----------



## Curly Sue

Any acid goin around glasgow areas? had some of this liqiud stuff a while back on sugar cubes, was utter pish, anyone else come across it?


----------



## tekkeN

just went round to a house to see a friend and everyone was tripping on some liquid from Bristol


----------



## Space invader

Hi all, first post! This tread has given me hope of finding lucy again. I live in Belfast and am still having a very hard time finding any! Been doing truffles and shrooms due to the lack of acid. So still getting to trip!


----------



## derbylad87

truffles....brings back some happy memories! do u grown your own?


----------



## MissToker

Recently acquired 4 2010 Hoffman's (I'm in Belfast) so shall be trying them soon while camping. Maybe 2-3 of them.

My guy said the Hoffman's seem to be disappearing and he was hoping for Ganesh's next time.

I've only done Lucy once and that was amazing, so here's hoping it shall be again


----------



## SpecialK_

Nice to see lots of Belfast people hitting the scene, as far as I know the red stars are circulating, they may be beginning to dry up however although some of my friends were tripping on a good few of them over the weekend so they are most likely still obtainable.


----------



## Space invader

derbylad87 said:


> truffles....brings back some happy memories! do u grown your own?



No, not the truffles. I grow my own shrooms though, sometimes!


----------



## derbylad87

i tried to grown my own columbians and made a right mouldy mess, must have infected the spores or sumthing dont really know a great deal about it


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i hope them ganesh's return so i can try a higher dose on them, they were nice, i would love to get my hands on some microdots tho :D


----------



## Sega420

shrooms are difficult to mess up.


----------



## Bella Figura

not really that difficult, you have to be totally sterile or else mold can take over and ruin a batch pretty easily.

seen it happen countless times on the shroomery.

not hard to grow, just have to keep everything sterile.


----------



## Space invader

whoremoaning said:


> not really that difficult, you have to be totally sterile or else mold can take over and ruin a batch pretty easily.
> 
> seen it happen countless times on the shroomery.
> 
> not hard to grow, just have to keep everything sterile.



Its really not that hard. Like some have said just keep everything sterile and things will work out. Ive had some great flushes of cambodian cubes recently. Very potent. Obviously dose dependant but stronger than any cid ive had! Have some pics from yesterdays harvest but dont know how to post them.


----------



## benson7

I'm gettin' hold of Hoffmans this weekend and am gonna chill by some mesolithic ruins (weather permitting).

Anyone been rocking with the Hoffmans lately? I'm told 150 ug strength.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Space invader said:


> Its really not that hard. Like some have said just keep everything sterile and things will work out. Ive had some great flushes of cambodian cubes recently. Very potent. Obviously dose dependant but stronger than any cid ive had! Have some pics from yesterdays harvest but dont know how to post them.



Ahhh nice man 
Think I'ma have to get me another kit or few for the summer hehe.


----------



## Montecarlonos

coombesy said:


> anyone tried monkeys? there blue with 4 hits making a picture of a monkey got from just outside london





.xbuzzybeex. said:


> cheeky monkeys in london/essex!
> 
> really lickle ones
> 
> anyone herd of these??? xxx




Anyone have feedback on these?


----------



## coombesy

no not yet but my friend who ate 1 last weekend said there nice n strong and a few of my friends will be testing them on Sunday morning while me and xbuzzybeex sample our 4-aco-dmt


----------



## Mugz

am getting a couple of hoffmans tomorrow  can't wait, has been ages since I had a trip


----------



## SpecialK_

benson7 said:


> I'm gettin' hold of Hoffmans this weekend and am gonna chill by some mesolithic ruins (weather permitting).
> 
> Anyone been rocking with the Hoffmans lately? I'm told 150 ug strength.



I wouldn't say 150ug, more around the 100ug or slightly higher mark but don't quote me on that as I'm not an expert with LSD dosages, supposedly the previous Hofmanns were around 200ug and I took two of the 2010s and know that it was most likely not stronger than the previous Hofmanns.


----------



## not123

*Hofmann Originals (from '08/09) - LSD or what?*

My european friend has some Hofmann blotters that he acquired in late 2008. We have been trying to find out whether they are indeed LSD or some research chemical. There have been some threads on other forums about the content, but no definite answer has been given to what chemical it is. Some have said it is acid some say not. If some of you have more experience or information, please share. Here is some empirical information we gathered..

Blotter: the image has apparently been printed with a regular printer to the paper and it has some visible pixelation. There is a picture of a molecule on the backside of the blotter, which supposedly is LSD. When ingested, the taste is a bit like shampoo, maybe the printer ink has something to do with it?





(image from this Shroomery thread)





(image from this Shroomery thread)

Duration: onset of about an hour and total duration of 8-10 hours matches the profile of acid perfectly, but the peak is more mellow, whereas with other previous blotters which were definitely acid, there was a clearer turning point or a peak.

Effects: headspace that it gives is more like a mindfuck, cognition is something incomprehensible and blunt or dull. With previous blotters the mind has been very bright, clear and sharp. Visuals are also different. When for example looking at wallpaper, on acid geometric and fractal like patterns appear, but with this the most pronounced effect is waving or fluctuating fuzzy colors and the geometrical details are quite faint. 

So what is this chemical?


----------



## benson7

not123 said:


> My european friend has some Hofmann blotters that he acquired in late 2008. We have been trying to find out whether they are indeed LSD or some research chemical. There have been some threads on other forums about the content, but no definite answer has been given to what chemical it is. Some have said it is acid some say not. If some of you have more experience or information, please share. Here is some empirical information we gathered..
> 
> Blotter: the image has apparently been printed with a regular printer to the paper and it has some visible pixelation. There is a picture of a molecule on the backside of the blotter, which supposedly is LSD. When ingested, the taste is a bit like shampoo, maybe the printer ink has something to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image from this Shroomery thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image from this Shroomery thread)
> 
> Duration: onset of about an hour and total duration of 8-10 hours matches the profile of acid perfectly, but the peak is more mellow, whereas with other previous blotters which were definitely acid, there was a clearer turning point or a peak.
> 
> Effects: headspace that it gives is more like a mindfuck, cognition is something incomprehensible and blunt or dull. With previous blotters the mind has been very bright, clear and sharp. Visuals are also different. When for example looking at wallpaper, on acid geometric and fractal like patterns appear, but with this the most pronounced effect is waving or fluctuating fuzzy colors and the geometrical details are quite faint.
> 
> So what is this chemical?



I picked up my Hoffmans today and will try them next weekend hopefully.

I had quite a few of the Hoffmans circa spring 2009 which were claimed to be 250 ug and I found them to be very impressive - definetely acid. 

I think your different trip may have been due to setting? The duration matched what is expected of acid and I'm not aware of an RC which can be put on a blotter which can fit to the LSD duration frame.


----------



## not123

benson7 said:


> I picked up my Hoffmans today and will try them next weekend hopefully.
> 
> I had quite a few of the Hoffmans circa spring 2009 which were claimed to be 250 ug and I found them to be very impressive - definetely acid.
> 
> I think your different trip may have been due to setting? The duration matched what is expected of acid and I'm not aware of an RC which can be put on a blotter which can fit to the LSD duration frame.



If it was just me, setting could probably be it, but since many people, including my friend, has had similar experiences with this blotter it can't be just the setting. I have found several threads and postings on different forums concerning the effects this blotter has given, also here at bl and older availability threads had some postings on this too, if I remember correct.


----------



## benson7

not123 said:


> If it was just me, setting could probably be it, but since many people, including my friend, has had similar experiences with this blotter it can't be just the setting. I have found several threads and postings on different forums concerning the effects this blotter has given, also here at bl and older availability threads had some postings on this too, if I remember correct.



Do you think it's possible your tabs were just weak acid? I don't subscribe to the theory that the bitter (or in your case shampoo) taste means it can't be acid as several trippers I trust have accounted such a taste and still state the drug is LSD.


----------



## Evad

taste of tabs is often just the ink I find, most of the other things put on tabs (DOx/bromo-dfly etc) have a far longer duration than acid. your experience sounds like LSD to me, LSD experiences can differ vastly.


----------



## captain codshit

There was a crap batch of hoffmans last year. Not at all colourful and gave me a sore stomach. Felt like about a half a drop of liquid but still a dirty trip and not worth the bother.

Still yet to try a decent tab. Those orange stars sound like the best thing on the go at the moment!


----------



## SpecialK_

Evad said:


> taste of tabs is often just the ink I find, most of the other things put on tabs (DOx/bromo-dfly etc) have a far longer duration than acid. your experience sounds like LSD to me, LSD experiences can differ vastly.



This. The recent Ganesha tabs had a taste to them, this wasn't the LSD it was the ink. 

Also @not123 remember every trip is different and the liquid on the blotter can be too, the effects wont be identical every time. I find that the more you expect something on LSD the worse the effects will be except at high doses. Just remember your blotter was acquired around two years ago, without decent long-term storage the LSD wont be anywhere near as potent. Try more than one blotter next time and you might reach the level you're looking for.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

had the hofmann 2010's again at a festival this weekend, had two and then half a ganesh, i still got that taste from half the ganesh but almost no taste from the two hofmann's, there were also red stars at the festival which caused some punk girl to roll about the grass for a while, she seemed to be enjoying it lol, i didnt get a hold of any of them as i was away to space! its true that the hofmann 2010's are coming to an end, well from what im told, wonder what the next batch will be?


----------



## tekkeN

nope


----------



## silverhaze

matt<3ketamine said:


> had the hofmann 2010's again at a festival this weekend, had two and then half a ganesh, i still got that taste from half the ganesh but almost no taste from the two hofmann's, there were also red stars at the festival which caused some punk girl to roll about the grass for a while, she seemed to be enjoying it lol, i didnt get a hold of any of them as i was away to space! its true that the hofmann 2010's are coming to an end, well from what im told, wonder what the next batch will be?



Pigstock festival by any chance Matt? Wish i could have went!

According to two sources its true but theres a possiblity of more in a few weeks! Had 2 on friday, the first was really nice, felt incredibly comfortable and laughed constantly although not many visuals, dropped another after a few hours and was amazed, intense visuals and such a clear head, wasnt expecting them to be so good! Have a few more hoffs and a few ganeshs left, the next few weeks are gonna be fun!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

yea pigstock lol was good craic, im lookin to forward to glasgowbury which should be another good trip fest :D


----------



## tekkeN

^ have done but its not really self incrimination, would you not mention giving a friend a pill/line etc on BL? not the same as dealing chat.. it was a strange weekend but actually avoided the acid myself, bit scared of it after last time 

maybe you could edit your quote though


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

what quote??  

anyways - have acquired some acid from a hippy friend of a friennd..their household had some really good weed can't wait to try this!! got 10 drops on fruit pastils with my mates for the price of 8...smelt like rescue remedy hehe...


----------



## Evad

hope you're storing them well/are going to use it soon!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

This weekend!! From Brighton this was. Not sure where the actual liquid was from, will ask if it's good.

Stored for 5 days wrapped up with coolpacks in my cupboard in teh corner of my room where the sun don't touch..can't put drugs in the fridge, as it's a shared fridge and had troubles with my last housemates when I had a bottle of acid in the fridge


----------



## Mugz

The ones that I have just taken today tasted very bitter. I am hoping that they will be decent still though


----------



## benson7

I sampled a couple of these Hoffmans today. For the record they also had the blue Alex grey design on the back.

I found the two tabs were enough to produce strong visuals and that these slowly began to taper off around the 7 to 8 hour mark. I ended up going for a particularly pleasant evening stroll in the countryside.

The tabs had the same metallic taste as Hoffmans available last year and I consider these to be off similar strength.

I'm 10 hours in so far and still tripping, though not quite as hard anymore. Typing this up was impossible 4 or 5 hours ago.


----------



## TrippingBallzz

Hoffmans are good then? no rc?


----------



## SpecialK_

Hofmann 2010s are LSD, not RC. As I previously stated I recommend taking 2 if you want visuals, although if it's your first time try taking 1, it's a really smooth, nice introduction to LSD and you'll still get visuals.


----------



## barera

Had 160ug shivas at the weekend. They wer awsome


----------



## SpecialK_

barera said:


> Had 160ug shivas at the weekend. They wer awsome



Are these the same as Ganeshas?

Where they really that strong? I had two of those so around 310ug (320ug to be exact but that allows room for difference) and it definitely didn't seem like it. I would be expecting a lot more from them, maybe LSD isn't as strong as I think. Although they were still excellent had quite a good trip on them although I really hate coming down.


----------



## Sega420

mugabe said:


> The ones that I have just taken today tasted very bitter. I am hoping that they will be decent still though


bitter taste almost always means a DOx compound or an RC. 
legit LSD is tasteless, my man. 
and only lasts 12-18 hours max, not 30+(common with DOx chems) 
& if its a DOx compound, buckle the fuck up and say bye to kansas, dorothy. 



barera said:


> Had 160ug shivas at the weekend. They wer awsome



did you lay them? 
how at all do you know they are that measurement?


----------



## SpecialK_

Sega420 said:


> bitter taste almost always means a DOx compound or an RC.
> legit LSD is tasteless, my man.
> and only lasts 12-18 hours max, not 30+(common with DOx chems)
> & if its a DOx compound, buckle the fuck up and say bye to kansas, dorothy.



Just because it has a taste doesn't mean it's a DOx. The ink can affect the taste too, this was common with the Ganesha tabs and they were LSD. LSD actually is noted to have a bitter taste also, but it is really uncommon to taste it.


----------



## Space invader

SpecialK_ said:


> Just because it has a taste doesn't mean it's a DOx. The ink can affect the taste too, this was common with the Ganesha tabs and they were LSD. LSD actually is noted to have a bitter taste also, but it is really uncommon to taste it.



I agree with specialk on this one. Ink, paper etc can make the blotter taste of something. Weather its lsd or not who knows but some tabs do taste slightly bitter.


----------



## neilios

Thought that liquid LSD was colourless and odorless in it's pure form?


----------



## barera

SpecialK_ said:


> Are these the same as Ganeshas?
> 
> Where they really that strong? I had two of those so around 310ug (320ug to be exact but that allows room for difference) and it definitely didn't seem like it. I would be expecting a lot more from them, maybe LSD isn't as strong as I think. Although they were still excellent had quite a good trip on them although I really hate coming down.



Im not sure. i got them off a guy who brought them from amsterdam and thats what he told me the strength was. I got some pretty insane visuals of one. They were larger then the hoffmans in size and look really well produced. Do you have a pic of the ganeshes??


----------



## sopij

can get blue ohm print in staffordshire, tests at around 102ug, clean as a wistle


----------



## GhostTrip

Acid4Blood said:


> Still red star microdots in Irleand. Swiss bliss
> 
> Also, new batch of Hoffmans beginning to circulate.



Fuck why do i find it so hard to get acid  screw this shitty little town


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

Been getting tabs in manchester for quite a while now, tabs with a dude with sunglasses on, heard people call em happy mondays. there pretty good, would love to get some liquid again though, not seen any for about 5 months, i used to love the liquid acid, found it so visual and enlightening. hopefully some will show up in future, but the tabs are good for now.


----------



## Shambles

neilios said:


> Thought that liquid LSD was colourless and odorless in it's pure form?



LSD is crystalline in pure form - liquid tastes of whatever the liquid used to dissolve it is. Usually a spirit - whisky, vodka or whatever.


----------



## tekkeN

Hardcore MDMAster said:


> Been getting tabs in manchester for quite a while now, tabs with a dude with sunglasses on, heard people call em happy mondays. there pretty good, would love to get some liquid again though, not seen any for about 5 months, i used to love the liquid acid, found it so visual and enlightening. hopefully some will show up in future, but the tabs are good for now.



hmm been getting nothing but liquid in manchester all year! would actually like to find some tabs


----------



## smet

Hardcore MDMAster said:


> Been getting tabs in manchester for quite a while now, tabs with a dude with sunglasses on, heard people call em happy mondays. there pretty good, would love to get some liquid again though, not seen any for about 5 months, i used to love the liquid acid, found it so visual and enlightening. hopefully some will show up in future, but the tabs are good for now.




had these again the other week, nice tabs, found them pretty visual. boggled my mind a bit too much when mixd with k %)


----------



## barera

the ones on the right are the strong shivas I had at the wekend

http://www.blotterart.net/gallery/Blotter-Art-2000-Present/70845veloshiva


----------



## TrippingBallzz

anyone seen green tabs with red shrooms on them?


----------



## benson7

I'm dissapointed this whole issue over taste is still coming up. The taste is relatively meaningless. The Hoffmans have always tasted a little metallic and, over the last couple of years, they have been the strongest around in my opinion.


----------



## SpecialK_

barera said:


> the ones on the right are the strong shivas I had at the wekend
> 
> http://www.blotterart.net/gallery/Blotter-Art-2000-Present/70845veloshiva



I never saw the full blotter art, but this reminds me of them. I found them nice but definitely needed two to get tripping. 



benson7 said:


> I'm dissapointed this whole issue over taste is still coming up. The taste is relatively meaningless. The Hoffmans have always tasted a little metallic and, over the last couple of years, they have been the strongest around in my opinion.



The Hofmann 2000s were good (Estimated around 200ug) but the 2010s are pretty disappointing, there is MUCH better blotter doing the rounds.


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

alice and wonderland blotters in london s/e area

hopefully can get my hands on some soon :D

quite a lot of tabs around here, also got cheeky monkeys which look like curious george

and there were some my little ponys about as well

and we got brown acid still, doing a good job of preserving it, fucking good acid apparently. no head fuck, pretty, giggly and quite visual. 

altho i no a lot of people love their headfucky ones, it was perfect for my 1st acid trip

cheeky monkeys arent as potent as the drops but ill let u no what the alice and wonderlands are like wen i get em

buzz xxx


----------



## tekkeN

can now get blue stars in Leeds, anyone tried the recent batch? good? no liquid in Manchetser at the moment but that last blue stuff I got came from Liverpool and was really nice


----------



## matt<3ketamine

no blotter about at the minute from usual source, not gonna be any for a couple of weeks, which shuld b perfect for summer and hopefully they will be a new strong print :D looking for MDMA at the minute but no avail in belfast, im content this brake from acid is happening as it will be good for summer


----------



## Greenstar420

hey there man, first post for me here a BL.  Love this site!  anyways i had a sheet of these same hoffman originals last year with the molecule on the back.  Id say these are def LSD but i thought they were not dosed as highly as the hoffman oms or the shiva ganesha alex grey blotters. still good tabs though.    




not123 said:


> My european friend has some Hofmann blotters that he acquired in late 2008. We have been trying to find out whether they are indeed LSD or some research chemical. There have been some threads on other forums about the content, but no definite answer has been given to what chemical it is. Some have said it is acid some say not. If some of you have more experience or information, please share. Here is some empirical information we gathered..
> 
> Blotter: the image has apparently been printed with a regular printer to the paper and it has some visible pixelation. There is a picture of a molecule on the backside of the blotter, which supposedly is LSD. When ingested, the taste is a bit like shampoo, maybe the printer ink has something to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image from this Shroomery thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image from this Shroomery thread)
> 
> Duration: onset of about an hour and total duration of 8-10 hours matches the profile of acid perfectly, but the peak is more mellow, whereas with other previous blotters which were definitely acid, there was a clearer turning point or a peak.
> 
> Effects: headspace that it gives is more like a mindfuck, cognition is something incomprehensible and blunt or dull. With previous blotters the mind has been very bright, clear and sharp. Visuals are also different. When for example looking at wallpaper, on acid geometric and fractal like patterns appear, but with this the most pronounced effect is waving or fluctuating fuzzy colors and the geometrical details are quite faint.
> 
> So what is this chemical?


----------



## Space invader

matt<3ketamine said:


> no blotter about at the minute from usual source, not gonna be any for a couple of weeks, which shuld b perfect for summer and hopefully they will be a new strong print :D looking for MDMA at the minute but no avail in belfast, im content this brake from acid is happening as it will be good for summer



This is not good news matt mate. At least not for now. Your threads were giving me hope of finding cid here as you were the only one posting about getting it here recently. Guess I will just have to wait a while longer!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the way ive found it is, in belfast, u dont find acid, it finds you, as soon as you stop lookin its there and as soon as you are looking it, it isnt, what part of belfast you from mate, not exact location jus area


----------



## Space invader

Northern edge of town mate. How about you? Been looking so long I actually had stopped until I found bl and seen guys like you posting. Hope is a wonderful thing!


----------



## SpecialK_

matt<3ketamine said:


> the way ive found it is, in belfast, u dont find acid, it finds you, as soon as you stop lookin its there and as soon as you are looking it, it isnt, what part of belfast you from mate, not exact location jus area



+1 I have found this is exactly how acid works in Belfast every time I've gotten my hands on it (4+ this year) in the recent months there was a large wave of it in however I think that's now died down, give it a few months and Lucy will show her face again when you least expect it.


----------



## Space invader

SpecialK_ said:


> +1 I have found this is exactly how acid works in Belfast every time I've gotten my hands on it (4+ this year) in the recent months there was a large wave of it in however I think that's now died down, give it a few months and Lucy will show her face again when you least expect it.



You are both right. I have officially given up looking again!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> give it a few months and Lucy will show her face again when you least expect it.



the few-month-break from acid seems to happen when everyone has stocked up themselves and are now consuming their own and just not selling, next wave that arrives im gettin a nice sheet for maself :D


----------



## moremore

Has some blotters with "all seeing eye" print on it.Little blue blotters they were...and really AWESOME!Almost as good as the rolling stones.Straight from Amsterdam...


----------



## DannyMT

I've read through all the "LSD availability" threads and I'm a bit confused. What I'm talking about is the Alex Grey's blotters with Albert Hoffman on it. As far as I am consered I know two painting of Albert Hoffman made by Grey. The one is "St. Albert and the LSD Revelation Revolution" which is the one made for 100th anniversary and the one many of you refer to as "Alex Grey Hoffs" (potent and clean). But I also found another painting with Albert Hoffman (can't find the picture right now)...it's blue background with big yin/yang in center with young and old Hoffman, one in yin other in yang, the old Hoffman holds molecule of LSD in his hand. I've never tried this one, but I've heard its really potent. So if anyone know the diference or has experience with the other one let me know pls. BTW cheers from Czech Republic


----------



## MissToker

matt<3ketamine said:


> the way ive found it is, in belfast, u dont find acid, it finds you, as soon as you stop lookin its there and as soon as you are looking it, it isnt



Very, very true. I gave up hope for months after the last time I took Acid (September.. I think) and recently out of the blue I've managed to get as much as I wanted. However I tried the other day and my guy was saying it def seems to have dried up however apparently there was still some going about Ards? Hopefully it'll be back soon 


I have 4 Hoffman 2010 tabs awaiting me for when the time is right. Castlewellan Lake watching the sunset then the stars. Magical :D


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

OK so the cid I got WAS cid..just pretty weak.nice but weak, minor MINOR visuals off one drop on a fruit pastille...fack, the search continues...onwards to Norfolk, Bristol and shop around Brightn when my friend in the know get back,,, he gets good tabs though so hopeful 



barera said:


> the ones on the right are the strong shivas I had at the wekend
> 
> http://www.blotterart.net/gallery/Blotter-Art-2000-Present/70845veloshiva



 I want a shiva sheet - would love to trip with my deity on my tongue  BOM ShivA


----------



## matt<3ketamine

MissToker said:


> I have 4 Hoffman 2010 tabs awaiting me for when the time is right. Castlewellan Lake watching the sunset then the stars. Magical :D



watchin the sunset, the stars, then the sun rise, its a beautiful sight and is indeed 'Magical'  

as for the acid situation, there seems to be nothing still at the minute from my sources but there should be soon enough, aslong as it is there before summer gets into full swing, ill be happy


----------



## tekkeN

think those were the shivas I had in Lisbon, only got a glance then ate it, best tab I have ever had, people were flying off halfs, tabs I'm used to one is usually mild

those blue stars are back like before 2 should do the job, although they were very inconsistent last time


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

@sega420

bit random but i know your like the biggest trips freak on bluelight from glasgow haha, so are the sugar cubes going around recently worth investigating mate?


----------



## jspun

I've noticed alot of participants in this discussion of from Northern Ireland. I hope this question doesn't sound too stupid but I'd like to think that the greater reliability of acid is a cure for the troubles returning. The idealistic side of me likes to think that if more subjects of Her Majesty living in the North took acid they would be less likely to get involved in paramilitary activities on either side (IRA/ or UDF/UDA). In other words I see the availability of good quality lucy a good thing to ensure a lasting peace- setting off car bombs in your neighbors hoods, ect...

My question, those posting, are you of protestant/ loyalist ancestry, Irish/Catholic ancestry, or other, maybe a decendant of immigrants from a country outside the realm. Do you see a return of the troubles? If you are a protestant would you take acid with a catholic and vice versa. I using religious labels because thats how the rest of the world defines each side. Feel free to substitute Irish ancestry or decendants from British that moved to Ulster generations ago.

Most important question, do you think acid can bring both sides together socially? Don't know how things are their today only that some kind of cease fire was declared in 07'.

PS speaking of Northern Ireland, and while the world cup is in full swing. I got to watch George Best play towards the very end of his career for my home town's team, the San Jose Earthquakes. He was amazing even at more advanced age and inspite of his legendary love of drink. Met him even at a soccer camp. Long time ago but seemed like a down to earth guy inspite of his legendary status.


----------



## MissToker

matt<3ketamine said:


> watchin the sunset, the stars, then the sun rise, its a beautiful sight and is indeed 'Magical'



Absolutely! Can't wait, last time I was there it was Mescaline which was amazing, this is sure to be even better 




jspun said:


> I've noticed alot of participants in this discussion of from Northern Ireland. I hope this question doesn't sound too stupid but I'd like to think that the greater reliability of acid is a cure for the troubles returning. The idealistic side of me likes to think that if more subjects of Her Majesty living in the North took acid they would be less likely to get involved in paramilitary activities on either side (IRA/ or UDF/UDA). In other words I see the availability of good quality lucy a good thing to ensure a lasting peace- setting off car bombs in your neighbors hoods, ect...
> 
> My question, those posting, are you of protestant/ loyalist ancestry, Irish/Catholic ancestry, or other, maybe a decendant of immigrants from a country outside the realm. Do you see a return of the troubles? If you are a protestant would you take acid with a catholic and vice versa. I using religious labels because thats how the rest of the world defines each side. Feel free to substitute Irish ancestry or decendants from British that moved to Ulster generations ago.
> 
> Most important question, do you think acid can bring both sides together socially? Don't know how things are their today only that some kind of cease fire was declared in 07'.



I myself am a Protestant but I don't follow religion as IMO it causes far too many problems - e.g The Troubles over here. I really hate all the BS that goes on between Protestant and Catholics, it's utterly ridiculous! So someone's a different religion, who cares?! We are all human beings! Madness.

I have taken LSD with Catholics before and will do again as some of my best friends are Catholic and I will happily trip with anyone of any religion. I reckon if people did take LSD and experienced the joy of Lucy and the peace and wisdom of her things would be different. It's truly an amazing, beautiful drug  hell even if everyone just shared a spliff!

As for the troubles returning yes I believe things may get worse again as there has been threats and a shooting recently, just down the road from me. It saddens me to see the country I love in such a messed up way. We can only hope people see sense and things improve. It's nothing to what The Troubles were like years ago though, those were awful.

As for George Best I have to admit I really wasn't a fan of the guy. Amazing footballer though, no doubt about that


----------



## darrenm1636

@miss toker

I picked up a few of those hoffmans in the north belfast area last nite. haven't tried them yet, haven't taken acid since last summer. have you tried the hoffmans yet? be good to know how strong/weak they are. I've graduation next week so its going to be messy, but theres a beach party next wednesday so really looking forward to dropping this acid at it


----------



## SpecialK_

Hofmann 2010s are still circulating, they most likely will be for a long time as there was a load of them in originally. I just suspect it would be harder to buy them by the sheet now.


----------



## Space invader

Yeah i suspect there are still hoffman blotters around.


----------



## SpecialK_

Looks like all hope is not lost as it seems! I reckon we will be stuck with these for a while, they have began to become the norm around here with the 2000s long forgotten, it's a pity as they were much stronger.


----------



## Sega420

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> @sega420
> 
> bit random but i know your like the biggest trips freak on bluelight from glasgow haha, so are the sugar cubes going around recently worth investigating mate?



hehe i like your description of me  

ill PM you


----------



## matt<3ketamine

darrenm1636 said:


> have you tried the hoffmans yet? be good to know how strong/weak they are. I've graduation next week so its going to be messy, but theres a beach party next wednesday so really looking forward to dropping this acid at it



double or triple drop them if you have enough to do so, they are good tabs but not strong ones, just nice  hopefully ill be able to get my hands on more soon enough, gonna be a good summer :D


----------



## MissToker

darrenm1636 said:


> @miss toker
> 
> I picked up a few of those hoffmans in the north belfast area last nite. haven't tried them yet, haven't taken acid since last summer. have you tried the hoffmans yet? be good to know how strong/weak they are. I've graduation next week so its going to be messy, but theres a beach party next wednesday so really looking forward to dropping this acid at it



Hey sorry for the late reply, barely been home! 

I actually haven't tried them yet but I was recommended to take at least 2 for good visuals etc. Good luck with your party  (if it hasn't occurred yet lol) and congratulations on graduating!


----------



## PredatorVision

Just got a hold of some super liquid in Yorkshire, had three drops the other night on a cube and some rather average ketamine about four hours in ended up rolling around on a strangers bedroom floor thinking my head was going to explode from the muscle tension - good stuff. It felt like I'd had about four or five of those blue stars by comparison.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

has anyone ever gotten blotter that is bigger than ur average size bit of paper? just wondering as a friend has some acid and app they are almost the size of stamps! hopefully to contain more acid :D


----------



## Greenstar420

Never had a blottter bigger than average size,  Would be cautious though as a square that size would def hold a active dose of a DOX or some other RC...



matt<3ketamine said:


> has anyone ever gotten blotter that is bigger than ur average size bit of paper? just wondering as a friend has some acid and app they are almost the size of stamps! hopefully to contain more acid :D


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Greenstar420 said:


> Never had a blottter bigger than average size,  Would be cautious though as a square that size would def hold a active dose of a DOX or some other RC...



yea thats what i would be cautious of, would not mind trying DOx but would rather know i was taking it than it being like 'woops im tripping for 30 hours' lol


----------



## SpecialK_

matt<3ketamine said:


> yea thats what i would be cautious of, would not mind trying DOx but would rather know i was taking it than it being like 'woops im tripping for 30 hours' lol



Do you know what blotter art they are yet? Hopefully that could help give some form of answer as someone is bound to have had them. Where were they from?


----------



## Shambles

Active doses of DOx (or even BDFLY and a few other RCs) will easily fit on a standard size blotter but overly large ones would raise my suspicions of it being something other than acid too. It's rare but stuff like 2C-x and others that won't fit on a standard blotter have shown up on oversize ones occasionally. I'd probably be a bit cautious with unusually large blotter cos there's no reason whatsoever for genuine acid to need such a big tab - you can get an LSD dose large enough to completely saturate your receptors on a standard blotter so even if a postage stamp sized one was just soaked in acid it would be a waste cos it's surplus to requirements - your brain just doesn't have the capacity to use a dose so large if that were the case.


----------



## tekkeN

the BDFLY blotters I had looked exactly like normal tabs, not larger at all, just got hope your connection isn't a cunt and tells you its not a normal trip


----------



## Munroe

Shambles said:


> Active doses of DOx (or even BDFLY and a few other RCs) will easily fit on a standard size blotter but overly large ones would raise my suspicions of it being something other than acid too. It's rare but stuff like 2C-x and others that won't fit on a standard blotter have shown up on oversize ones occasionally. I'd probably be a bit cautious with unusually large blotter cos there's no reason whatsoever for genuine acid to need such a big tab - you can get an LSD dose large enough to completely saturate your receptors on a standard blotter so even if a postage stamp sized one was just soaked in acid it would be a waste cos it's surplus to requirements - your brain just doesn't have the capacity to use a dose so large if that were the case.



While i don't doubt that those postage stamp size blotters aren't LSD, can you clarify what you mean by our brains not having the capacity to use such a large dose? I've read reports of up to 50mg being consumed through thumbprints?

Or do you mean it'd be so much it just wouldnt be recreational?

thanks


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

125mic liquid and happy mondays blotters.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

they are from aberdeen, posted over, havent gotten a look at them yet as my friend is saving them for a party, been told they are fractal/fire pattern, watever that means, app they are about 3/4 of a post stamp size and been told u 'can see the acid on it' dont know if that kind of talk is true but there is prob a print on the back or something, will report back once tested :D


----------



## tekkeN

Hardcore MDMAster said:


> 125mic liquid and happy mondays blotters.



manchester has had a great run of acid recently, and it just keeps going :D


----------



## Shambles

Munroe said:


> While i don't doubt that those postage stamp size blotters aren't LSD, can you clarify what you mean by our brains not having the capacity to use such a large dose? I've read reports of up to 50mg being consumed through thumbprints?
> 
> Or do you mean it'd be so much it just wouldnt be recreational?
> 
> thanks



It's generally thought that when you get to around 1.5-2mg or so of LSD your receptors become saturated so can't bond with any more LSD cos there's nowhere for it to go - the trip may last a lot longer than usual but not necessarily get any more intense. The thumbprint stuff is kinda controversial - some say that if you go far enough past the saturation point you will reach another level, others say it's just not possible cos if your receptors are all used up where would it bond too? Various theories on how it may or may not be possible have been suggested but I've seen no definitive answers so far other than the figures for the saturation point which pretty much everybody agrees on and accounts of thumbprint doses that may or may not be true or embellished. Beyond that you're really not gonna know unless you happen to do a thumbprint... which is probably fairly unlikely for most folks.

Related reading - lsd receptor saturation dose?

Sure there's a big thumbprint thread around PD too but couldn't find it. Sure you could dig it up if you wanted to though


----------



## PredatorVision

From my experiance taking very large/epic amounts of LSD is not perticularly fun, when in the past I've had pushing a mg dose I find that I get extreme muscle tension around my head, neck and back; I also had a throbbing pain in my joints for a few hours perticularly in my hands/fingers. It got trippy and quite psychedelic though for the quantity taken I could have had five seperate spaced out trips that would have been less stressful and just as psychedelic in my opinion. I'd say if you want a heavy experiance taking a lower LSD dose along with ketamine works better than a high dose of LSD by itself. 

Though saying that I found that a High dose of LSD along with just under half a gram of MDMA was a fantastic experiance, and I had alice in wonderland syndrome like i've never had before from tripping. I didn't get as much tension either and found it generally all really fun rather than the usual up's and down's of a trip.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

well i got to try these tabs i have been talking about and holy shit were they strong, they had firey/demonic imagery on the front of the blotter but one thing that amazed me was that on the back, they had a small, silver, little finger prints of what i was told was LSD, now i dont know if there is any truth in it but i have heard of thumbprints being done before on blotter and was wondering if anyone else has seen it done, i only had half a tab but it was all i needed, it was the perfect dose, the person i was with didnt want to give me a full one as he has little left and wanted to just try it out as he was told it was made extra strong and boy they werent lying, cant wait to try a full one, i have to thank the person out there for their wonderful work and hope to see more of these tabs very soon :D


----------



## watsons torment

matt<3ketamine said:


> well i got to try these tabs i have been talking about and holy shit were they strong, th*ey had firey/demonic imagery on the front *of the blotter but one thing that amazed me was that on the back, they had a small, silver, little finger prints of what i was told was LSD, now i dont know if there is any truth in it but i have heard of thumbprints being done before on blotter and was wondering if anyone else has seen it done, i only had half a tab but it was all i needed, it was the perfect dose, the person i was with didnt want to give me a full one as he has little left and wanted to just try it out as he was told it was made extra strong and boy they werent lying, cant wait to try a full one, i have to thank the person out there for their wonderful work and hope to see more of these tabs very soon :D




did it look like the bottom left part of this sheet?


----------



## Bella Figura

Hi Phil welcome to EADD,

Please read the rules you signed up to before posting as well as the EADD Guidelines found in my signature, there's a no sourcing policy across Bluelight.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

watsons torment said:


> did it look like the bottom left part of this sheet?



nope it was more demonic firey looking, if anybody from aberdeen knows what tabs are going about, they may be able to put a name to them. they were good none the less, i hope more come in like them as it was a great trip of only a half!


----------



## jacky09ftw

does anyone know the situation on the ganeshes tabs in belfast or is it still just hoffmans 2010's which IMO are terrible


----------



## Greenstar420

Any more of these ganeshas going around??


----------



## benson7

Well my Hoffs have now ran out. I may be getting to try some dolphin prints, has anyone sampled these?


----------



## Dope Hat

I took one of the dolphins, was really shit, no visuals at all. Just bit of a headfuck. Shit tab


----------



## samsquanch

matt<3ketamine said:


> nope it was more demonic firey looking, if anybody from aberdeen knows what tabs are going about, they may be able to put a name to them. they were good none the less, i hope more come in like them as it was a great trip of only a half!



Haven't heard of anything on the go here recently... Last tabs I had were those dolphin ones a few months ago, which as someone just said, weren't very good.


----------



## technocat

The red star microdots have resurfaced in Dublin, happy days! seems to be a good few around aswell, another batch must of come in.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

technocat said:


> The red star microdots have resurfaced in Dublin, happy days! seems to be a good few around aswell, another batch must of come in.



woohoo would love to get a hold of some! hope they spread back up north


----------



## triphead34

*lsd*

i agree with jacky those hoffman 2010 were shit you had to eat at least 10 or plenty more and those red microdots were the worst acid i ever took maybe they were in the heat too long or somethign as every1 else says theyre good but the first ever batch of ganeshs were the best by far i wish i cud stil get em


----------



## darrenm1636

fuck me i didn't realise you could get shit tabs, i've only taken acid a few times and its been a brilliant experience everytime. shite to think that even a novelty drug like LSD still suffers from greedy dealers looking to make a quick buck


----------



## muttonchops

^ novelty drug?


----------



## Fishface

Aye, novelty drug?!?

Strange days.....


----------



## matt<3ketamine

lsd is definately not a novelty drug, especially at higher doses, it shouldnt be treated as one, thats when people start getting themselves into bad states when they dont know what they have in their possession and the power it has wen abused.
on the brighter side of things, microdots have seemed to make their way up here, despite one bad report earlier in the thread, i think some shall be gotten soon, heard nothing but good reports from everyone else that has taken them


----------



## SpecialK_

triphead34 said:


> i agree with jacky those hoffman 2010 were shit you had to eat at least 10 or plenty more and those red microdots were the worst acid i ever took maybe they were in the heat too long or somethign as every1 else says theyre good but the first ever batch of ganeshs were the best by far i wish i cud stil get em



I think you´re going a bit steep with then whole *ten tab* remark, that would be higher than what people consider a decent dose. Regading the microdots, may have been so, but every other batch I´ve heard of all over the country was reported back as excellent microdots. Did anyone ever get a rough ug doseage on them? AFAIK Hofmann 2010s were 60-70ug and the Ganeshs 80-90ug (ROUGHLY) so it would be interesting to see where they reached, hopefully these hit Belfast soon, I´m out of the country at the moment so wouldn´t be suprised if they already had.


----------



## benson7

I apologise if this has been posted already on bluelight, but it's an interesting article on the strength of LSD.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_article3.shtml


----------



## Whyisweedillegal

Amazing thread.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

microdots are definately up in belfast, hopefully grabbin some soon, give my thoughts then


----------



## silverhaze

Really needa try get some of those microdots, finished the last of my hoffs this week! Any Belfast folk headin to Glasgowbury this weekend?


----------



## Bella Figura

> RULE 1: NO SOURCES
> 
> * DO NOT post in any way that could be construed as giving or requesting a source for drugs.



silverhaze please read the EADD guidelines, this thread is to discuss availability and how to use lsd not to get sorted out.


----------



## BrotherSport

Does anyone have feedback on LSD quality in France ?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

BrotherSport said:


> Does anyone have feedback on LSD quality in France ?



i would imagine acid would be hard to find in france as all the drug groups are tightly knit, you would need to know the right people to get it :/ 
you could simply take a train trip up to amsterdam and source some out there as it is meant to be in the plenty up there, it is hard to find hash in france never mind acid lol


----------



## deano88

anyone got any news of the availibilty of LSD in the gloucester area???


----------



## FPU4eva

anyone here of any futurama bender lucy? towns been dry for a while and seems like everyone has some I dosed one and was a very clean trip gonna take 2 next time.


----------



## BrotherSport

matt<3ketamine said:


> i would imagine acid would be hard to find in france as all the drug groups are tightly knit, you would need to know the right people to get it :/
> you could simply take a train trip up to amsterdam and source some out there as it is meant to be in the plenty up there, it is hard to find hash in france never mind acid lol



I think knowing the right people to get acid is true everywhere.
The only variability is in the number of right people.

But I agree there must not be much LSD in France compared to other neighbor contries.

I'm guessing that if the acid you guys have in the UK right now is clean, it must be true as well over here.


----------



## SpecialK_

Regarding France I suspect you could come across the Hofmann 2010s as they seem to be appearing world wide. Ganeshs have also shown an appearence worldwide although you could come across some local blotter too. Any time I have visited the likes of france and Spain I have never heard of LSD being mentioned. It's always generally hash and in some cases I have heard of pills but never came across them. Coke and hash are the main ones that pop up but maybe a local could shed some light in this thread regarding France. Doesn't seem to be many psychedelic substance users over there!


----------



## BrotherSport

Well I wonder what's worse, the lack of French psychonauts or their level of english (which must prevent most of them to participate here). 

Anyway, I have heard of Hofmann 2k10 blotters being present in the capital, but wrongly advertised as 250µg and sold at a really high price.

Nothing about the Ganeshs, I'm far from knowing everything though.


----------



## SpecialK_

BrotherSport said:


> Well I wonder what's worse, the lack of French psychonauts or their level of english (which must prevent most of them to participate here).
> 
> Anyway, I have heard of Hofmann 2k10 blotters being present in the capital, but wrongly advertised as 250µg and sold at a really high price.
> 
> Nothing about the Ganeshs, I'm far from knowing everything though.



Definately not the 250ug mark more so around the 60ug mark as far as I'm aware. 250ug in a blotter would be a wonder of a tab!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

BrotherSport said:


> Anyway, I have heard of Hofmann 2k10 blotters being present in the capital, but wrongly advertised as 250µg and sold at a really high price.
> 
> Nothing about the Ganeshs, I'm far from knowing everything though.



they are far from 250 mics, like specialk said, most likely 50-70 range. they appear to be worldwide after having a look on the american acid availability thread, if you are not able to get blotter easily, they would be a good option, but would stock up as 2+ is needed for a nice trip. the Ganeshs were great whilst they were around, definately better than the hofmanns, they may make their way over to france as the hofmanns have. good luck mate with ur search!


----------



## Greenstar420

*NSFW*: 










Here is a pic of some good tabs that I got a little while back, some hoffs and ganeshas.  Just am wondering if the ganeshas in the pic are the ones that everyone is talking about and if so if anyone can say how many ug's they are?   The front of them is  an alex grey picture and the back has ganesha.  can any mods make this image show in my post? thanx!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Greenstar420 said:


> Here is a pic of some good tabs that I got a little while back, some hoffs and ganeshas.  Just am wondering if the ganeshas in the pic are the ones that everyone is talking about and if so if anyone can say how many ug's they are?   The front of them is  an alex grey picture and the back has ganesha.  can any mods make this image show in my post? thanx!



the ganeshas are estimated 70-90ug's, they are the ones everyone is talkin about at the minute. very nice acid indeed


----------



## MissToker

Well I'm just back from camping and I finally tried 2 of my 2010 Hoffman's yesterday.

I loved them! That was one of the most beautiful and amazing days of my entire life. Perfection  LSD really is amazing (second time trying it)

Very happy with them, would love to try Ganesha's though, everyone I know loved them.

Also Sigur Rós - Takk is amazing while tripping


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Greenstar420 said:


> *NSFW*:



is the front of the blotter art by alex grey? i think this is the image on the front- 
http://www.iol.ie/~ias/alexgrey/alexmind.gif


----------



## Greenstar420

matt<3ketamine said:


> is the front of the blotter art by alex grey? i think this is the image on the front-
> http://www.iol.ie/~ias/alexgrey/alexmind.gif



Yea bro that is it.  Def some of the coolest blotter art ive had before.  The pages with the whole image were 500 tabs of goodness


----------



## 2low

why is this drug so elusive? do i not know enough of the more "bohemian" street pharmacists?

edit: i dont think this construes as sourcing?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Greenstar420 said:


> Yea bro that is it.  Def some of the coolest blotter art ive had before.  The pages with the whole image were 500 tabs of goodness



mmmm yummy, those will last you a good while, i was on the ganeshas today, had a bad comeup as i was not in an ideal set and settin but after that they just worked their magic :D


----------



## bogman

@matt....... = its all about the set n settings ok
get them right and your half way there.
get them wrong and it could/will turn nasty.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

bogman said:


> @matt....... = its all about the set n settings ok
> get them right and your half way there.
> get them wrong and it could/will turn nasty.



yea that was the fatal flaw, walkin about streets searchin for my grass supplier and not being able to hear the name of his street on the fone really isnt a situation i should of put myself in but its all a learning experience, i have atleast learnt not to put myself in them kinds of situations again, get everything i need before hand, definately all about set and setting it is.


----------



## trippin_titties

MissToker said:


> Well I'm just back from camping and I finally tried 2 of my 2010 Hoffman's yesterday.
> 
> I loved them! That was one of the most beautiful and amazing days of my entire life. Perfection  LSD really is amazing (second time trying it)
> 
> Very happy with them, would love to try Ganesha's though, everyone I know loved them.
> 
> Also Sigur Rós - Takk is amazing while tripping



Never got to try the hoffmans, but i tried the ganesha and they were nice 
the second time i tried them they really slapped me round the face 

everyone loves a bit of acid


----------



## DiscoGravy

Hows the strength of the latest hoffs? And how do they compare to the red star microdots? Have been told by a friend who's very into his acid that the red stars are around 100ug of lovely clean swiss bliss acid. Said to me one of the cleanest, most colourful and amazing trips he'd ever had on 3 of those. %)

How do the latest hoffs compare? It's been a long time since I've had some proper acid!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

DiscoGravy said:


> Hows the strength of the latest hoffs? And how do they compare to the red star microdots? Have been told by a friend who's very into his acid that the red stars are around 100ug of lovely clean swiss bliss acid. Said to me one of the cleanest, most colourful and amazing trips he'd ever had on 3 of those. %)
> 
> How do the latest hoffs compare? It's been a long time since I've had some proper acid!



the hofmanns would be piss compared to the microdots, the ganeshas were better than them too


----------



## DiscoGravy

Thanks for the reply. The red stars sound lush!


----------



## SkeletalLamper

Managed to get hold of some of these at the secret garden party this weekend.
Im not sure if this is the exact blotter but it was very similar.






There were better than i expected, from my experience i'd say they were anywhere between 90-110ug but thats only from comparing to other trips ive had so can't say for sure.

Very nice either way :D

SL


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nothing about belfast at the minute from my sources, comes at good timing as i need a wee break from the hallucinogenics, next session will be at a festival in august  trying to locate some red stars for it, hope they are still around :/



SkeletalLamper said:


> Managed to get hold of some of these at the secret garden party this weekend.
> Im not sure if this is the exact blotter but it was very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were better than i expected, from my experience i'd say they were anywhere between 90-110ug but thats only from comparing to other trips ive had so can't say for sure.



nice find man, sound very nice, a 90-110ug trip would be perfect for double dropping to reach that full psychedelic state, enjoy them man and let us hear a little feedback on them


----------



## Myshkin

I used to look at porn, now I look at this thread. 

I don't know what's worse; the emptiness and shame post-wank or the bitterness and envy from perusing another man's blotters.

Nice tabs though!


----------



## SkeletalLamper

matt<3ketamine said:


> nothing about belfast at the minute from my sources, comes at good timing as i need a wee break from the hallucinogenics, next session will be at a festival in august  trying to locate some red stars for it, hope they are still around :/
> 
> 
> 
> nice find man, sound very nice, a 90-110ug trip would be perfect for double dropping to reach that full psychedelic state, enjoy them man and let us hear a little feedback on them




I only bought a couple at a festival so havent bought any back with me unfortunately,would have if i had more money though as i have no source for acid what so ever.

Once again,im only saying thats the estimated dose from my experiences with 200ug tabs and 150ug tabs in the past. Could be completely wrong though!lol

Peace


----------



## EFC18

SamhainGrim said:


> I used to look at porn, now I look at this thread.
> 
> I don't know what's worse; the emptiness and shame post-wank or the bitterness and envy from perusing another man's blotters.
> 
> Nice tabs though!



 love it. QFT


----------



## silverimyst

Absolutely NOTHIN in Belfast these days! And it just *had* to happen when I'm startin a crappy new job on Monday - I was wantin to squeeze in a wee trip or 3 this weekend. Last time I had some I was at oxegen, was only able to get 1 star, which was mild but quite nice, not as trippy but gave a nice head buzz. What do you reckon is the best? =)


----------



## PredatorVision

SamhainGrim said:


> I used to look at porn, now I look at this thread.
> 
> I don't know what's worse; the emptiness and shame post-wank or the bitterness and envy from perusing another man's blotters.
> 
> Nice tabs though!




that doesn't sound healthy! though I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

silverimyst said:


> Absolutely NOTHIN in Belfast these days! And it just *had* to happen when I'm startin a crappy new job on Monday - I was wantin to squeeze in a wee trip or 3 this weekend. Last time I had some I was at oxegen, was only able to get 1 star, which was mild but quite nice, not as trippy but gave a nice head buzz. What do you reckon is the best? =)



there is loads in belfast, there was a flood 3-4 months ago and its only starting to die down now, its all about having the right connections, ive had numerous amounts of hofmann 2010's (which were a bit on the shit side) and ganesha's (which IMO were outstanding) and there were red star microdots floating about there, didnt get a hold of any but may be soon  yes there is stuff in belfast, its all about the right connections, same with mdma and ketamine, its about who you know these days


----------



## Myshkin

Exactly, and that counts for any city. Since drifting away from the fringes of the basement / free party scene I've rarely come across acid but I know for a fact it's out there, and I know I'lll come across it when I least expect. Like bagging five stars last summer at ten on a Sunday morning. Makes you appreciate it more, or so I tell myself...


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SamhainGrim said:


> Exactly, and that counts for any city. Since drifting away from the fringes of the basement / free party scene I've rarely come across acid but I know for a fact it's out there, and I know I'lll come across it when I least expect. Like bagging five stars last summer at ten on a Sunday morning. Makes you appreciate it more, or so I tell myself...



exactly! lucy finds you, if you go looking she runs away


----------



## kingme

lucy never finds me... no matter what others say, if you aint in the right places at the perfect times.. she is a tricky one, and doesnt seem to fall for anyone outside her 'type'... 
those little pink aliens sure look yummy. enjoy


----------



## Myshkin

Kingme, I know what you mean. I used to seemingly be her 'type' but the first sign of a line on my face and she seemed to make herself scarce.

Now I find she's been putting it about at every psytrance event in this city, yet I'm sure she'll be gagging for a taste of my yellowed tongue before the year's out...


----------



## trippin_titties

silverimyst said:


> Absolutely NOTHIN in Belfast these days! And it just *had* to happen when I'm startin a crappy new job on Monday - I was wantin to squeeze in a wee trip or 3 this weekend. Last time I had some I was at oxegen, was only able to get 1 star, which was mild but quite nice, not as trippy but gave a nice head buzz. What do you reckon is the best? =)



There seemed to be alot of acid about belfast these days, its weither or not you can get your hands on it seems to be everyones problem! What did you think of the stars in comparison to other trips?


----------



## blauwelichten

got some shivas at the melt festival which worked


----------



## matt<3ketamine

blauwelichten said:


> got some shivas at the melt festival which worked



what did they hav printed on the back of them?


----------



## Myshkin

Are the 'stars' referred to above the red star microdots or those blue star / snowflakes?

Whilst I'd love to stumble across the former, I really miss the latter; a pleasant, mildish dose for going out. God, this time last year I loved casually dropping one or two of them early on a Saturday evening and waiting for mates to come round. Good times.


----------



## trippin_titties

I had taken it as the red star microdots as they seemed to be the trips that have been floating about northern ireland for the past while


----------



## Myshkin

Then you're exteremely lucky people! Though there's a good chance that a sizeable chunk of this rain-soaked post-industrial shanty town is munching on them too of course. 

They look almost too good to eat. 

Almost.


----------



## trippin_titties

i haven't even had the red star microdots  would love to try them though.Had ganeshas and they were outstanding though:]

there is always someone munching on lots of acid everywhere just gotta know the right people i suppose  Wish the stuff was more available!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

disapointed there isnt any about here at the minute, hopefully there will be by mid august. anyone else getting any good trips about here?


----------



## SpecialK_

Still no significant amount of acid around Belfast from what I know, going to look into it more today hopefully and post in this thread. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> How is everyone else doing?



not trippin lol


----------



## tekkeN

those blue stars/ snowflakes are back in Leeds, nothing special, 3 is a good time, going quite cheap though which is nice.. apparently they are the exact same batch from last summer, just been in a freezer for months, apparently some fresh tabs are on the way as well

also heard about these large white tabs in manchester that are really shit (they don't do anything), so avoid them


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tekkeN said:


> those blue stars/ snowflakes are back in Leeds, nothing special, 3 is a good time, going quite cheap though which is nice.. apparently they are the exact same batch from last summer, just been in a freezer for months, apparently some fresh tabs are on the way as well
> 
> also heard about these large white tabs in manchester that are really shit (they don't do anything), so avoid them



good to hear the stars are coming back, also been gettin word of acid coming in for the past 2-3 weeks, still no sign. are the large white tabs meant to be WoW? they could just be a piece of paper, god knows


----------



## tekkeN

^ only heard a bit about them, can find out at the weekend what they look like.. just s mste saying he brought one off another mate who said they were good but it did nothing


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tekkeN said:


> ^ only heard a bit about them, can find out at the weekend what they look like.. just s mste saying he brought one off another mate who said they were good but it did nothing



mayb unevenly laid blotter? some containing acid and some not? either that or its people trying to make a quick bit of cash from trippers


----------



## Myshkin

Cheers for the heads up on the white tabs, though my network of contacts is so bad right now that I probably wouldn't run into the things anyway!

The stars are always welcome - they added a bit of sparkle to this time last year. If I hadn't made a habit of losing my phone (and the most valuable numbers) then I'd happily chew on them until something mind-blowing turns up.


----------



## Acid4Blood

DiscoGravy said:


> Have been told by a friend who's very into his acid that the red stars are around 100ug of lovely clean swiss bliss acid. Said to me one of the cleanest, most colourful and amazing trips he'd ever had on 3 of those. %)



Sounds like my first experience with the red star microdots!
& yes, they are ~100ug of swiss bliss. I lost 72 of them a while back! 

The new hoffs (usual print with a bicycle on each of the 5 hits at the bottom of a 25-hit square) don't compare to the red star dots at all. Different ball game.
Thet're decent trips but not overly visual. Even 5 of these hoffs wouldn't be of the same quality trip as 1 red star microdot.

Not very many of the new hoffs left in circulation anyway.

However there is is some decent liquid about my area. Came from Germany.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Acid4Blood said:


> Sounds like my first experience with the red star microdots!
> & yes, they are ~100ug of swiss bliss. I lost 72 of them a while back!
> 
> The new hoffs (usual print with a bicycle on each of the 5 hits at the bottom of a 25-hit square) don't compare to the red star dots at all. Different ball game.
> Thet're decent trips but not overly visual. Even 5 of these hoffs wouldn't be of the same quality trip as 1 red star microdot.
> 
> Not very many of the new hoffs left in circulation anyway.
> 
> However there is is some decent liquid about my area. Came from Germany.



would love to get my hands on some liquid, would end up dosing too much tho, many mics in a hit/drop you reckon?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ havn't tried it! I've been in rehab for the past 5 weeks.

Most of my mates tried it at a party 2 weeks ago tho & said it was excellent/crystal clean.
They wouldn't be any good at guestimating ug's tho!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ havn't tried it! I've been in rehab for the past 5 weeks.
> 
> Most of my mates tried it at a party 2 weeks ago tho & said it was excellent/crystal clean.
> They wouldn't be any good at guestimating ug's tho!



rehab? hope your clean from watever your demon was.
good good, hopefully some will make its way up here, either in liquid or on some quality blotter


----------



## Myshkin

I was offered some liquid last spring by a guy who ended up at the same party as a bunch of friends and I. Me being naturally skeptical I assumed he was talking crap and went and got some K from his guy. Not my DOC at all, but it hit the spot.

The very next week I hear a commotion on the street in the middle of the night (not uncommon in South Mcr of course). It turns out it was an acquaintance of mine freaking out on two unexpectedly-strong  hits of the very liquid I'd been so quick to write off as bullshit.

You live and learn...


----------



## Space invader

matt<3ketamine said:


> good to hear the stars are coming back, also been gettin word of acid coming in for the past 2-3 weeks, still no sign.



Hopefully things will change soon mate! Still gettin by though!


----------



## ZachSmith

*LSD availability*

How's the availability in Manchester, England ?


----------



## The RZA

Fucks knows. If you find any though, gimme a shout.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

The RZA said:


> Fucks knows. If you find any though, gimme a shout.



careful, this close to sourcing


----------



## The RZA

^^ LOL

Hug...here....man....come...a.....gimme....


----------



## matt<3ketamine

lol wut?


----------



## ZachSmith

I didn't get that either matt.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i think he wants a hug lol confusing this thread for the MDMA thread


----------



## ZachSmith

LOL. Yeah he prob's has. How's the acid situation in Belfast anyway?


----------



## The RZA

^^I actually did, sorry guys - I'm new here.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

pretty normal, it comes in waves here so its dry at the minute for me but have heard words of red star microdots making there way up here. hows the situation in manchester? have heard there is really really bad WoW there but thats only wats off this thread, if you read a few pages back you should be able to see at what was around, if you hav a good contact he/she will have had most of the stuff previously mentioned there in this thread


----------



## matt<3ketamine

The RZA said:


> ^^I actually did, sorry guys - I'm new here.



would give you a hug but im not wiped out.....yet lol


----------



## ZachSmith

I have never took it, I don't know the situation but I have read on this thread load's about Manchester but I can't seem to find any contact's at all. I don't even know where to start tbh.


----------



## TheAgnostic

Here in my area you have three choices, white sheet which is alright, black sheet with white sparkles the best IMO, and white with blue sparkles which is pretty awesome.


----------



## ZachSmith

I have never seen any tab's, Would love to have a contact even if it is shit I'd just like to try it.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ZachSmith said:


> I have never seen any tab's, Would love to have a contact even if it is shit I'd just like to try it.



best place to find acid in many cities is by going to psytrance events and looking for people staring at the walls and moving slowly and watchin their hands n such. acid isnt easily found, you really need a good source for it, one that is consistent and seems to have it every so often, remember acid isnt ALWAYS there, sometimes cities run dry and hav to wait for someone to bring the joy back to them, which is the case here at the moment


----------



## ZachSmith

I'll probo eve have trouble finding the psytrance events but i'll see what I can do.
And yeah thanks for the info


----------



## matt<3ketamine

no problem man, hope u find some sweet sweet lucy soon


----------



## ZachSmith

Thank's pal, hope I do too.


----------



## SpecialK_

ZachSmith said:


> I'll probo eve have trouble finding the psytrance events but i'll see what I can do.
> And yeah thanks for the info



Psytrance is really getting more mainstream these days, really look around and you're bound to uncover a good night. It's even better if they are harder to find as it almost guarantee trippers as it's underground.


----------



## Myshkin

Zach, this city (and probably every city in Blighty) is probably full of it right now. Unfortunately it's not as easy to find as it once was. The best thing to do is either follow the advice above about psytrance events, or forget about it and wait for it to come along when you least expect it. Old advice, but very true indeed.


----------



## Raymonde

I hear that there's some 250 mike liquid in Wales if you know the right people.


----------



## MissToker

Picked up 2 Ganesh's yesterday in Belfast :D looking forward to trying them soon as I've heard nothing but good things


----------



## SpecialK_

MissToker said:


> Picked up 2 Ganesh's yesterday in Belfast :D looking forward to trying them soon as I've heard nothing but good things



Lucky person, are you aware if this is a new batch coming in or are these from the previous wave? I advise taking both of them at once for a good decent trip however they are nice blotter.


----------



## MissToker

Well my friend tried the previous ones and took 1.5 tabs of the one we got last night and said they were outstanding and seemed to be the same as them.

He absolutely loved them, said the visuals were lasting 12+ hours and they were generally brilliant.

Keep an eye out, I've heard there may be some about for a while.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

MissToker said:


> Well my friend tried the previous ones and took 1.5 tabs of the one we got last night and said they were outstanding and seemed to be the same as them.
> 
> He absolutely loved them, said the visuals were lasting 12+ hours and they were generally brilliant.
> 
> Keep an eye out, I've heard there may be some about for a while.



this is good news, hopefully grab a load of these if they cross my path. the ganeshas are something special, one does nice visuals, 2 sends you wacko lol, 1 and half hits the sweet spot IME, i really love them blotters


----------



## Whyisweedillegal

The microdots tasted nice and I got very nice visuals. It did seem to me that the lighter colour ones where in fact not as strong as the dark ones.

The genesh's are fantastic as well, but taste terrible for some reason. I was disappointed with the various Hoffmans.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ are you getting hold of the microdots atm?
ive been told they will be round here but no sign yet


----------



## barera

Getting a present of a dali lama today. Not sure where it originated but its up around th 240ug range. had em before and they are really mind blowing. like tripple dropping hoffmans. gona save it for a special occasion tho..


----------



## SpecialK_

barera said:


> Getting a present of a dali lama today. Not sure where it originated but its up around th 240ug range. had em before and they are really mind blowing. like tripple dropping hoffmans. gona save it for a special occasion tho..



Heard of these Dali Lamas, not for the inexperienced extremely strong apparently. Doing the right thing saving these for a special occasion, as it'll be quite some experience.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the ganesha blotters are back in belfast, gettin my hands on aload soon :D perfect timing for a festival this friday


----------



## barera

Picked up some dali lamas. from the same makers as the shivas and the greatfull deads. They are extremely potent.... 240ug of swiss bliss..  will be sampling soon as I have been told they are of the upmost  quality


----------



## SpecialK_

barera said:


> Picked up some dali lamas. from the same makers as the shivas and the greatfull deads. They are extremely potent.... 240ug of swiss bliss..  will be sampling soon as I have been told they are of the upmost  quality



Supposed to be getting some of these, if you're sampling post a report here on how they are, very interested!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

barera said:


> Picked up some dali lamas. from the same makers as the shivas and the greatfull deads. They are extremely potent.... 240ug of swiss bliss..  will be sampling soon as I have been told they are of the upmost  quality



what was the print on the back of the shiva's? i think i tried them, they were brilliant trips i thought if it was


----------



## JonL

Dancing teddy bears around at the moment, <150ug, the cleanest iv ever had...


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ganesha's are definately in belfast, look so good :D


----------



## MissToker

As I said above I recently bought 2 Ganesh's and they were £10 a tab (which tbh I thought was a bit expensive, but I love Lucy and I'd read they were worth it)

Haven't taken them yet but I was thinking of stocking up on some Acid in case it vanishes again.  However I've now been told that they now cost £15 a tab =/

Just wondering if it's worth it at that price, because £15 is a bit crazy and I'm not exactly rolling in money lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i got them cheaper than that, but still pricier than normal!


----------



## SpecialK_

MissToker said:


> As I said above I recently bought 2 Ganesh's and they were £10 a tab (which tbh I thought was a bit expensive, but I love Lucy and I'd read they were worth it)
> 
> Haven't taken them yet but I was thinking of stocking up on some Acid in case it vanishes again.  However I've now been told that they now cost £15 a tab =/
> 
> Just wondering if it's worth it at that price, because £15 is a bit crazy and I'm not exactly rolling in money lol



If you can wait, wait. £15 is a terrible price for the strength of the tabs, they are a  nice strength for what's going around locally but that would mean £30 to even get a somewhat good visual trip on the go. What ever happened to these being a £5r per single, just got told that someone had to pay more for their most recent pickup.


----------



## jblz

I've still not managed to get hold of LSD yet 

I've been told countless trip reports so I know the crack but how does it compare with 2c-b + aMT?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> If you can wait, wait. £15 is a terrible price for the strength of the tabs, they are a  nice strength for what's going around locally but that would mean £30 to even get a somewhat good visual trip on the go. What ever happened to these being a £5r per single, just got told that someone had to pay more for their most recent pickup.



1 ganesha tend to do most people, its all to do with set and setting, some people claim that 1 hit them harder than 2 1/2 becuz of set and setting, still 15 quid is a fucking joke!


----------



## knock

jblz said:


> I've still not managed to get hold of LSD yet
> 
> I've been told countless trip reports so I know the crack but how does it compare with 2c-b + aMT?



Not tried 2c-b but LSD is wonderful, was my first drug after cannabis. Amazing visuals but other senses affected like taste. Very analytical mindset, euphoria too but also just unbelievable mental effects, like on one trip my mind was split into seven separate minds thinking different thoughts simultaneously.

Uncomfortable thoughts can be a bit overwhelming but I never regretted a trip, even when the blood and limbs were flying (in my mind). Always felt supremely happy having made it to the "other side" unscathed! Tail end visuals and thought patterns on acid are simply sublime.

It's trite and cliched but without doing it you'll never know! Quite different from aMT and mushrooms, but definitely many similarities.


----------



## MissToker

matt<3ketamine said:


> i got them cheaper than that, but still pricier than normal!





SpecialK_ said:


> If you can wait, wait. £15 is a terrible price for the strength of the tabs, they are a  nice strength for what's going around locally but that would mean £30 to even get a somewhat good visual trip on the go. What ever happened to these being a £5r per single, just got told that someone had to pay more for their most recent pickup.





matt<3ketamine said:


> 1 ganesha tend to do most people, its all to do with set and setting, some people claim that 1 hit them harder than 2 1/2 becuz of set and setting, still 15 quid is a fucking joke!



Thanks guys, yeah 15 is ridiculous really I reckon I'll wait for a while. May end up regretting that but hopefully they'll either come down in price or some new tabs will appear this year. Can always hope! 

I have 4 tabs (2 Hoffs as well) at the minute anyway so they'll do me at least 2 trips.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## SpecialK_

matt<3ketamine said:


> 1 ganesha tend to do most people, its all to do with set and setting, some people claim that 1 hit them harder than 2 1/2 becuz of set and setting, still 15 quid is a fucking joke!



My reason for this way of thinking is due to the dose of the Ganeshas being around 70ug, I honestly don't think that is worth the money and for me would consider that a more sociable dose. I would prefer a higher dose range compared to this when I trip, however each to their own tastes. I just would never pay £30 for around 140ug of LSD, sounds ridiculous to me when higher doses used to be spread around for free a few years back.


----------



## pucker_dust

Anyone seen any teddy bear tabs?
Got some from bristol, they were quite dear, so hoping their good.
If not am going to be a bit annoyed. 
Their from the SW by the way, although their APPARENTLY from the netherlands.

OK a quick earch shows their these ones....
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8501043#post8501043

They seem quite good reading peoples comments. Lets hope so eh


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Wow 15 quid for a tab?? No way...the most I've ever paid was 7.50 and I thought THAT was expensive, they were Hoffman's but I don't think they were the originals...although they WERE good tabs, after one stuff was definitely melting a little, with neon yellow auras to everything too.

Heard there's some Ganesha's around Brighton area recently, some nice soul told me about them...I would love to get hold of a sheet of SHiva's though - he's my deity, and to drop his acid would please me greatly.


----------



## Myshkin

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> I would love to get hold of a sheet of SHiva's though - he's my deity, and to drop his acid would please me greatly.



As it would me. Good memories, though I don't recommend having death-and-rebirth episodes at parties full of wannabe literary types, which is the mistake I made with them last time!


----------



## SpecialK_

pucker_dust said:


> Anyone seen any teddy bear tabs?
> Got some from bristol, they were quite dear, so hoping their good.
> If not am going to be a bit annoyed.
> Their from the SW by the way, although their APPARENTLY from the netherlands.
> 
> OK a quick earch shows their these ones....
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8501043#post8501043
> 
> They seem quite good reading peoples comments. Lets hope so eh



As far as I know there are Grateful Dead bears going around, from memory they are around 150ug, very nice blotter if this is what you're being offered and they are sourced from the netherlands, recommend them.



Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Wow 15 quid for a tab?? No way...the most I've ever paid was 7.50 and I thought THAT was expensive, they were Hoffman's but I don't think they were the originals...although they WERE good tabs, after one stuff was definitely melting a little, with neon yellow auras to everything too.
> 
> Heard there's some Ganesha's around Brighton area recently, some nice soul told me about them...I would love to get hold of a sheet of SHiva's though - he's my deity, and to drop his acid would please me greatly.



The current Hofmanns that you paid 7.50 are definitely different, previous Hofmanns (2000s) had up to 200-250ug in them at times, while these had only around 60ug. A quarter tab of the previous Hofmanns had you tripping around the same as one of the current ones would. 
If the Ganeshas are at a decent price, pick them up but again they aren't the highest dosage of blotter compared to what is starting to come in.


----------



## Myshkin

SpecialK_ said:


> As far as I know there are Grateful Dead bears going around, from memory they are around 150ug, very nice blotter if this is what you're being offered and they are sourced from the netherlands, recommend them.



The bear being an Owsley reference? 

Fantastic. Hope to run into these.


----------



## trippin_titties

MissToker said:


> Thanks guys, yeah 15 is ridiculous really I reckon I'll wait for a while. May end up regretting that but hopefully they'll either come down in price or some new tabs will appear this year. Can always hope!
> 
> I have 4 tabs (2 Hoffs as well) at the minute anyway so they'll do me at least 2 trips.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



The price has definately gone up around belfast, got a few ganesh the other day 6 trips for £50, isn't exactly a very nice price tag but is trips none the less :]


----------



## Bearlove

Theres going to be a new website set up soon similar to Pill reports but only for LSD  - should be a good point of reference for everyone. 

When I find out more details, Ill let you all know.


----------



## Mailmonkey

These prices are unbelievable! I'm shocked. You can't put a price on a mind altering, life changing acid trip.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Been offered £5 a drop for liquid which is apparently pretty good strength, might have to snap some up on a cube or two while the going is still good.


----------



## Vader

^It appears that you can.
edit: @ mailmonkey


----------



## muttonchops

south east I've been offered good clean liquid for £5 a drop too.  Have never taken lucy. Hopefully going to take the plunge with my friend in the next few months as seems easy to get hold of.  Been itching to try for a year or so now, not been bothered for 10 years.  

Moving away from stims, enjoying the psycs now. Think it has something to do with me being more at peace with myself now.


----------



## SpecialK_

Bearlove said:


> Theres going to be a new website set up soon similar to Pill reports but only for LSD  - should be a good point of reference for everyone.
> 
> When I find out more details, Ill let you all know.



Is there going to be some sort of place we could send a few tabs off to for accurate lsd/ug testing related to the site? I have a few pictures of the Hofmann 2010s somewhere so I'll happily contribute these and file a report on them if you're looking a first contribution. Let me know!



muttonchops said:


> south east I've been offered good clean liquid for £5 a drop too.  Have never taken lucy. Hopefully going to take the plunge with my friend in the next few months as seems easy to get hold of.  Been itching to try for a year or so now, not been bothered for 10 years.
> 
> Moving away from stims, enjoying the psycs now. Think it has something to do with me being more at peace with myself now.



As it is liquid you should be able to find out how much the drop is worth. If you let us know we can guide you in the right direction! For a rough guide for now, the regularly appearing Hofmann 2010s are around 50-60ug and the Ganesha tabs are 60-70ug. - These would be the most common blotter to appear in the UK in recent months, unless people are getting from more 'direct' sources. Hope this helps!


----------



## ashtray girl

Seems like price of blotter has gone crazy, I used to complain if I had to pay £5!


----------



## muttonchops

What's a good starting dose?  I was thinking around 125ug-150ug. From what i have read, if you under dose it can cause anxiety because your not quite there, but also, not quite baseline.

The guy selling is a very very very trusted source, about as trusted a person in that field as i have ever met so I would trust whatever dose he tell me it is.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the ganesha which are estimated 70-90ug, that is a good starting dose, you dont wana do what i did and drop 4 on your first time, luckily they were the hofmann 2010s and they werent strong really.


----------



## Mailmonkey

muttonchops said:


> What's a good starting dose?  I was thinking around 125ug-150ug. From what i have read, if you under dose it can cause anxiety because your not quite there, but also, not quite baseline.
> 
> The guy selling is a very very very trusted source, about as trusted a person in that field as i have ever met so I would trust whatever dose he tell me it is.



Yeah, with acid, and even shrooms to an extent, but definitely with acid more is better...

Ego interference is mostly responsible for bad trips, on lower doses it's possible, and counter-productive to "fight" the trip...

On higher dosing it's easier to just go with the flow, impossible not to even....

You're obviously a sensible chap mutton, I reckon 150-200ug good starting dose, will really show you how special this drug is...

Any "bad" trips I've had have always  been underdosed ttrips.


----------



## Acid4Blood

dancing teddy bears = Greatful Hoffmans...

http://www.blotterart.net/gallery/Blotter-Art-2000-Present/al1

Last time these circulated in Ireland was ~2003.


----------



## muttonchops

exciting  I've taken high doses of 2Cx before and mushies lots of times, so I would say I have reasonable experience with psycs. The sort of trips where I can see the wind 

The ego thing was something i had to overcome at first with mushies, becoming free everything that i know about outer self, it all becoming completely irrelevant and meaningless. I love this about psycs and although this is quite a whacky statement but, in many ways, taking them every now and then makes you a better person for the simple fact that they can give you perspective. 

Even if the trip isn't particularity spiritual and you just laugh for x amount of hours, you are almost completely removed from all the bullshit pressures and momentarily you can just laugh at how silly some of life is?

I think this quote basically stood out for me from ole hunter S recently

"Jesus man! You don't look for acid! Acid finds you when *it* thinks you're ready."

Seems that acid has found me, and I think i am ready :D Anyhoo rant over.

I have never found psycs really spiritual before, thats just me i think, maybe I'm not open enough, I'm not sure. All i know is, I feel lighter after a nice trip


----------



## muttonchops

Oh and also, i had a dream last night i took acid


----------



## Mailmonkey

^ It's time.


----------



## SpecialK_

Acid4Blood said:


> dancing teddy bears = Greatful Hoffmans...
> 
> http://www.blotterart.net/gallery/Blotter-Art-2000-Present/al1
> 
> Last time these circulated in Ireland was ~2003.



I don't expect these to be widely available due to them coming from a specific source in Holland, I recommend picking them up while you can. The same supplier should also carry Dali Lamas which are even stronger.


----------



## Raymonde

I'm astonished by some of the prices being bandied around.  Blotters are all well and good, but even if they're the same batch you don't know if they've been exposed to heat or light.  Obviously you can only get what you can get, but I'd recommend finding your local psytrance hippies and getting liquid on a sugar cube.  It's as clean as you can get, and you shouldn't be charged more than a fiver a go.  Incessantly.  Forever.


----------



## gannetsarewe

SpecialK_ said:


> I don't expect these to be widely available due to them coming from a specific source in Holland, I recommend picking them up while you can. The same supplier should also carry Dali Lamas which are even stronger.



I love the link to the blotter art site, TFP. On this subject, has anybody come scross blotters without perforation or images? A friend of mine used to buy sheet upon sheet of this kind of acid in New York from a famous (At least in paper eating circles in the Tunnel circa 1998) LSD dealer from downtown. This product was meant to be laid down in Cali by the Rainbow people or the Sunshine Gang, anyhow something got to do with the weather.  It looked like a piece of card and was ideal to bring across borders. I believe that it was prepared with rigorous austerity for consumption by initiates. The ideology was to provide nice clean cheap Luce and to eschew, nay despise the branded product of the commercial imprints. You bought a section of paper and you tore of bits until you were taoist.
The irony is that Paper T%4 as he was known had to leave Downtown and ignominy of ignominy move to Queens so he could afford the rent, quite what this has to say about the state of the NY acid market at the time or the gentrifaction of Manhattan I leave it up to yourself to decide.


----------



## Greenstar420

SpecialK_ said:


> I don't expect these to be widely available due to them coming from a specific source in Holland, I recommend picking them up while you can. The same supplier should also carry Dali Lamas which are even stronger.



Hell yea man ive always dug that design on those hofmann deadybear tabs.  Those Dali Lamas sound excellent too.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

just back from a festival, managed to grab one shiva blotter, had 2 of the ganesha and 1/2 of a shiva. then later on i grabbed one to bring home as i want to try one by itself  definately some good acid about at the moment


----------



## Bearlove

SpecialK_ said:


> Is there going to be some sort of place we could send a few tabs off to for accurate lsd/ug testing related to the site? I have a few pictures of the Hofmann 2010s somewhere so I'll happily contribute these and file a report on them if you're looking a first contribution. Let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> As it is liquid you should be able to find out how much the drop is worth. If you let us know we can guide you in the right direction! For a rough guide for now, the regularly appearing Hofmann 2010s are around 50-60ug and the Ganesha tabs are 60-70ug. - These would be the most common blotter to appear in the UK in recent months, unless people are getting from more 'direct' sources. Hope this helps!



Sorry for the late reply - I forgot I posted :D. 

I really dont have any details as yet,  Ill see if I can get some contact information for the people that are setting it up and if so Ill ask them to post in here explaining whats the site is about,  how its going to work, testing etc.


----------



## captain codshit

Sounds great anyway, keep us posted Bear 

It would be great if it was in the same format and as easy to use as pillreport. However it would probably take a little while until there were a few members regularly posting etc.

On another note I keep hearing of this Swiss Bliss LSD. Apparently the red star mircodots contain 100ug+. Also now people are saying these Dali Lamas do aswell, but are even stronger! 

I was told the particular acid in these tabs is better than most liquid available even!

Can anyone shed more information on this "Swiss Bliss" legend for me?

Cheers


----------



## Shazbuckle

Have an opportunity to pick up 10 hits of ying yang dolphin blotter, anyone know anything about these?


----------



## trippin_titties

Shazbuckle said:


> Have an opportunity to pick up 10 hits of ying yang dolphin blotter, anyone know anything about these?









is that them?
I read about there and they seem to be coming from amsterdam, apparently quite strong blotter!

Only back from a festival down in hilsbrough =] ate 3 ganesha and 1/2 a shiva
 the first night and was tripping pretty nicely. Would love to get my hands on some more of the shiva blotter sometime soon  :]


----------



## SpecialK_

captain codshit said:


> On another note I keep hearing of this Swiss Bliss LSD. Apparently the red star mircodots contain 100ug+. Also now people are saying these Dali Lamas do aswell, but are even stronger!
> 
> I was told the particular acid in these tabs is better than most liquid available even!
> 
> Can anyone shed more information on this "Swiss Bliss" legend for me?
> 
> Cheers



Swiss Bliss is supposedly LSD laid by one of the families in Holland, it's to do with the distribution of LSD a few years ago. The Red Star Microdots do contain around 100ug+ of Swiss Bliss and as the Dali Lamas are supposedly family laid they would be something similar.
Seen a fair variety of blotter over the weekend, mostly Shivas and Ganeshas, although I had 2c-p instead.


----------



## Xtcpill69

Er done acid as iv never been able to get it but I'm keen on trying it


----------



## barera

SpecialK_ said:


> I don't expect these to be widely available due to them coming from a specific source in Holland, I recommend picking them up while you can. The same supplier should also carry Dali Lamas which are even stronger.



The dancing bears in ireland at the moment are not greatfull hoffmans but greatfulll deads. the full blotter sheet makes up the picture of an evil clown with jerry gacia in the centre of his forhead. 

The dali lamas are over 200ug. fact. I tried them the other day and they were the equvilant of tripple dropping the bears which i also aquired a few of and were pretty decent. Dali lamas are not for beginers but if you like your acid they are one of the best tabs you'll ever get. Real smooth come up off them and they feel clean and natural. before you know your looking down on the universe. The dancing bears, shivas and dali lamas all come from the same producer i've been told. dancing bears are around 90-110ug, the shivas are 150-160ug and the dali lamas are around the 240ug mark all really good well produced tabs


----------



## barera

btw if your looking for dali lamas your gona need to be well connected because there not the kind of tab you culd go giving to any old joe soap


----------



## Greenstar420

Any pics of the dali lams?


----------



## SpecialK_

barera said:


> The dancing bears in ireland at the moment are not greatfull hoffmans but greatfulll deads. the full blotter sheet makes up the picture of an evil clown with jerry gacia in the centre of his forhead.
> 
> The dali lamas are over 200ug. fact. I tried them the other day and they were the equvilant of tripple dropping the bears which i also aquired a few of and were pretty decent. Dali lamas are not for beginers but if you like your acid they are one of the best tabs you'll ever get. Real smooth come up off them and they feel clean and natural. before you know your looking down on the universe. The dancing bears, shivas and dali lamas all come from the same producer i've been told. dancing bears are around 90-110ug, the shivas are 150-160ug and the dali lamas are around the 240ug mark all really good well produced tabs



This is what I'm saying.  They come from a different source to the Hofmanns. As far as I know, somewhere in Holland.

Here is the dosage, they are family-laid, swiss bliss white fluff blotter laid blotter:

*Dali Lamas - 250ug
Grateful Dead Dancing Bears 120ug
Shivas - 150ug*

These aren't exactly the same for every tab, but are a good rough indicator for anyone wishing to know doses.

Regarding availability, the Shivas are around everywhere. I am starting to come across a lot of them, I've heard of the Dancing Bears being mentioned but haven't came across them apart from private source, the Dali Lamas I have only seen here and my source. So I suspect only the Shivas are in real public circulation.


----------



## barera

there are plenty of gratefull deads in circulation in here in ireland which are indeed swiis made and coming from a source in holland. The shivas are better tho imo


----------



## Raymonde

Slight tangent here, but I'm interested in peoples' opinions on alleged different types of acid.  As I understand it, LSD-25 is a very specific chemical that either is or is not, there's no in-between.

My mate's girlfriend is lovely but is pretty much incapable of logical thought.  When we were talking about the fact that I believe there to be only one sort of acid, she asked why the two different bottles in the house were different strengths.  She had been led to believe that there were two different crystal forms of the drug, and one colour is better than the other.  

Clearly a pure dose of acid would be impossible to find, it'd be microscopic.  The only realistic reason for one being stronger than the other is nothing more exciting than dilution level.


----------



## Greenstar420

You are def right about the dilution being more or less, but some crystal is either more pure or less pure, depending on if the chemist did a good job and removed as much impurities as possible.  Here is something from Chinacat72 about crystal purity:  TYPES OF CRYSTAL
Needlepoint-very pure(95% white powerdery crystal,was available in small amount`s. The best of the best :grin:
White Fluff-Very pure(95% white light flakes of crystal. Still around and the most sought after. very pure
Silver-Good and clean(85-90%-light greyish crystal. Was an unbelievable amount of this around in the late eighty`s and early nineties. Very good stuff. My first thumbprint was this kind. If you ate acid in the 80-90`s you probably sampled some silver.
Amber-Decent(70%?) This crystal varied from a light amber color to an almost dark brown color.Was always available.One batch called quadricept amber was the color of light honey and was very good.Lot`s a people worked with this crystal but I always would use silver instead since it was better and the same price.
Lavender-(60-70%?) light purple to almost black colored crystal. Like amber it varied batch to batch.
TJ(tornado juice) - purity unknown. I seen this shit in about four different colors and it always scared me. No experiance with it.
Champagne-(50-60 black crystal, nasty stuff IMHO. I worked with it once and swore to never touch it again.


----------



## SpecialK_

Greenstar420 said:


> You are def right about the dilution being more or less, but some crystal is either more pure or less pure, depending on if the chemist did a good job and removed as much impurities as possible.  Here is something from Chinacat72 about crystal purity:  TYPES OF CRYSTAL
> Needlepoint-very pure(95% white powerdery crystal,was available in small amount`s. The best of the best :grin:
> White Fluff-Very pure(95% white light flakes of crystal. Still around and the most sought after. very pure
> Silver-Good and clean(85-90%-light greyish crystal. Was an unbelievable amount of this around in the late eighty`s and early nineties. Very good stuff. My first thumbprint was this kind. If you ate acid in the 80-90`s you probably sampled some silver.
> Amber-Decent(70%?) This crystal varied from a light amber color to an almost dark brown color.Was always available.One batch called quadricept amber was the color of light honey and was very good.Lot`s a people worked with this crystal but I always would use silver instead since it was better and the same price.
> Lavender-(60-70%?) light purple to almost black colored crystal. Like amber it varied batch to batch.
> TJ(tornado juice) - purity unknown. I seen this shit in about four different colors and it always scared me. No experiance with it.
> Champagne-(50-60 black crystal, nasty stuff IMHO. I worked with it once and swore to never touch it again.



I've been informed that both the Dancing Bears and Dali Lamas are White Fluff produced, anyone able to give some input to this also?


----------



## dreamie

"Grateful Dead Dancing Bears" in good supply (Essex/London).
Can't wait to Candyflip @ Bestival !!!!


----------



## barera

SpecialK_ said:


> I've been informed that both the Dancing Bears and Dali Lamas are White Fluff produced, anyone able to give some input to this also?



I would agree with that. There is a really clean buzz of them. no head fuck like you can get with the hoffmans and other tabs at times. They feel quite natural. Allthough very potent the ride is not rough and there is a real connection with nature when on them in the right enviroment.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

SpecialK_ said:


> *Dali Lamas - 250ug
> Grateful Dead Dancing Bears 120ug
> Shivas - 150ug*.



Oh sweet shiva - I need to find some of these - really really really do.

I'm going to ask my friend in America if they hear tell of any Grateful Dead tabs...always in the USA, especially if they're laid by the Family.

I THINK I have heard of those Dolphins - I will ask my friend, he's been getting dolphins, but not sure if they're Dolphin yin yangs.

If so - I will be stocking up.


----------



## SpecialK_

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Oh sweet shiva - I need to find some of these - really really really do.
> 
> I'm going to ask my friend in America if they hear tell of any Grateful Dead tabs...always in the USA, especially if they're laid by the Family.
> 
> I THINK I have heard of those Dolphins - I will ask my friend, he's been getting dolphins, but not sure if they're Dolphin yin yangs.
> 
> If so - I will be stocking up.



Grateful Dead tabs are already in circulation around Southern Ireland so I'm sure the case is similar throughout the UK.


----------



## Danny Weed

I got offered some blotters today, i didnt buy because they were only £3 each. Does that mean there is a high chance that they will be some sort of RC and not LSD? 

I asked him what they were and he just said "Trips". They were tiny green squares with a red border.


----------



## SpecialK_

Danny Weed said:


> I got offered some blotters today, i didnt buy because they were only £3 each. Does that mean there is a high chance that they will be some sort of RC and not LSD?
> 
> I asked him what they were and he just said "Trips". They were tiny green squares with a red border.



Where are you located? At the moment £3 a trip sounds very cheap for in the UK if purchased per tab and not per sheet.
Also, generally speaking most blotter with some form of art carries a name, such as the Hofmann or Ganesh blotter, the person should be able to tell you what this name is or else provide some sort of explanation on where it comes from. How big where they?


----------



## Danny Weed

SpecialK_ said:


> Where are you located? At the moment £3 a trip sounds very cheap for in the UK if purchased per tab and not per sheet.
> Also, generally speaking most blotter with some form of art carries a name, such as the Hofmann or Ganesh blotter, the person should be able to tell you what this name is or else provide some sort of explanation on where it comes from. How big where they?



Im in northeast england. The guy didnt have a clue about anything to be honest, he doesnt take acid or anything, just one of them cunts who sell anything they are given. I think i will give it a miss this time.


----------



## Myshkin

Danny Weed said:


> Im in northeast england. The guy didnt have a clue about anything to be honest, he doesnt take acid or anything, just one of them cunts who sell anything they are given. I think i will give it a miss this time.



I wouldn't be so quick to discount it, unless of course you have an alternative supply of tabs with some kind of pedigree (like the ones listed elsewhere). I once bought 250 trips off a plastic gangster guy (around 2005 - I hadn't seen acid for years at this point) and although they turned out to be fairly weak, they certainly served my purposes at the time.

The guy in question did, however, let me have a few samples beforehand, which was key.

Maybe it's an encouraging sign that acid could break into the mainstream again. I always think it's sad how the acid scene is so insular these days; it's hardly conducive to spreading the message. It'd be almost understandable if it were elitism, even, but having experienced some of the people who are actually fortunate enough to be part of it I must say it's one strange 'elite'...


----------



## Evad

SpecialK_ said:


> Where are you located? At the moment £3 a trip sounds very cheap for in the UK if purchased per tab and not per sheet.
> Also, generally speaking most blotter with some form of art carries a name, such as the Hofmann or Ganesh blotter, the person should be able to tell you what this name is or else provide some sort of explanation on where it comes from. How big where they?



i thought £3 was pretty normal for singles, £5 is a bit more standard but have had singles as low as £1 before hah


----------



## SpecialK_

Evad said:


> i thought £3 was pretty normal for singles, £5 is a bit more standard but have had singles as low as £1 before hah



Maybe it's just Northern Ireland but recently prices on blotter have been up, it's been £10 a trip in most cases, £5 is the lowest if not buying per sheet I've encountered.


----------



## BrotherSport

muttonchops said:


> Oh and also, i had a dream last night i took acid



Actually I had the same dream a couple of years ago. 
A vial in a pharmacy... I chose not to take it though. 

Now I feel ready.



Any infos about the incoming Hofmann 2011 serie ? It's probably too soon to ask but many people here seem knowledgeable and connected.


----------



## ONSLAUGHA

hello trippers, about 4 weeks ago i managed to get 10 tabs for £40 of a new source, there were two types, monkeys with a bright blue background and red mushrooms on a green background, i was warned they be strong, but didnt really take it onboard as i had assumed id already had good acid. me and a freind ate 2 each and they were mental, some of the best and most intense visuals ive had and for a very long time, im not new to this ive been doing this for a while now along with other drugs.

anyone ever hear of these, and anyone know whats about in the south east, particularly kent?? big rave this weekend and need to be tripping!!!


----------



## TrippingBallzz

ONSLAUGHA said:


> hello trippers, about 4 weeks ago i managed to get 10 tabs for £40 of a new source, there were two types, monkeys with a bright blue background and red mushrooms on a green background, i was warned they be strong, but didnt really take it onboard as i had assumed id already had good acid. me and a freind ate 2 each and they were mental, some of the best and most intense visuals ive had and for a very long time, im not new to this ive been doing this for a while now along with other drugs.
> 
> anyone ever hear of these, and anyone know whats about in the south east, particularly kent?? big rave this weekend and need to be tripping!!!



I've seen them red mushroom/green background ones, apparently they were strong. Saw them a couple months ago though, so you may of had a tad weaker ones. But still, good quality acid.


----------



## Fishface

SamhainGrim said:


> it's hardly conducive to spreading the message


Which is what, asks the old man in the corner?


----------



## Myshkin

Fishface said:


> Which is what, asks the old man in the corner?



I often wonder myself.


----------



## tm1210

Seems like Belfast is becoming the main UK hub for acid these days. Both from reading on here and from mates. Not for me these days it just lasts too long.


----------



## SpecialK_

tm1210 said:


> Seems like Belfast is becoming the main UK hub for acid these days. Both from reading on here and from mates. Not for me these days it just lasts too long.



More so Ireland, anything that reaches Belfast has most likely been through the UK>Ireland to get here. Unless someone is mail ordering for a private stash.
If you still enjoy psychedelics but not duration how about the likes of magic mushrooms? They last shorter but will still give you a psychedelic experience as strong as you wish to make it.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

just got home with more ganesh and a tester of some blotter with a wee man with sunglasses on it on them, not be testing them for a while tho. head is melted after a fair amount of tripping the past 2 weeks  app ganesh is in full flow in belfast, its everywere supposedly.


----------



## SpecialK_

Next wave of cid is back in Belfast as MattKetamine has said, pretty well distributed too so contact your sources.


----------



## barera

getting loads more dali lamas. Just hope there here before the weekend


----------



## Spliff Politics

Purchased 2 of those ganesh tabs at reading festival for £12, had one and was peaking while moshing to sub focus.  Definately good tabs. Although my mates split the other one and had half each and said they couldn't feel anything, which is odd.


----------



## throwitallaway "

amsterdam type blotters round here at the moment..the ones who took them were already mashed on other drugs so couldn't describe what they look like.

Most had a great time, the ones that didn't took 4+.

Anyone heard of them? going for a 5ver a piece


----------



## technocat

gneashes plus hoffmen should not be comnbined


----------



## matt<3ketamine

technocat said:


> gneashes plus hoffmen should not be comnbined



but hofmann 2010's should always be combined with a ganesha :D


----------



## ferrett1979

got offered teddy bears last week at a mini fest/free part (desfest). anyone know if i should have bought? were told were average.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ferrett1979 said:


> got offered teddy bears last week at a mini fest/free part (desfest). anyone know if i should have bought? were told were average.



if these are the grateful dead dancing bear blotters then yes, u shuld of grabbed ALOT :D


----------



## SpecialK_

ferrett1979 said:


> got offered teddy bears last week at a mini fest/free part (desfest). anyone know if i should have bought? were told were average.



120ug if these are the ones currently in circulation. Not stronger than the Shiva blotter, but more than the Ganesha and Hofmanns.


----------



## tekkeN

those Shivas were the best hits I ever had, better than even the strong liquid I think.. new guy in Leeds who had the blue snowflakes last month should be back anytime soon and promised he'd have some strong fresh tabs :D

the sky was so pink and pretty over Leeds last night would have had a lot more fun eating a trip and walking down to Kirkstall instead of funneling a load of cider, going to town, stealing a fake tree and almost getting battered by some supposed 'drug dealers'


----------



## Shazbuckle

Picked up a few hits of ganeshas the other day.  Do they contain a decent amount of lsd, if any?


----------



## trippin_titties

Shazbuckle said:


> Picked up a few hits of ganeshas the other day.  Do they contain a decent amount of lsd, if any?



Ganesha has been about belfast for a while now, decent enough blotter :D
Not as strong as the shivas though.


----------



## smet

matt<3ketamine said:


> if these are the grateful dead dancing bear blotters then yes, u shuld of grabbed ALOT :D



these are about and they are clean and decent. had them at a fest on the w/e. when i saw the picture i new i had to give them a try. they're was a bear on each tab then it looked like there was a bigger picture in pink and white on the back. anyone else had them? any idea of strength and if it is the legendary family acid??


----------



## Shazbuckle

trippin_titties said:


> Ganesha has been about belfast for a while now, decent enough blotter :D
> Not as strong as the shivas though.



got your pm but can't reply yet  

It's my first time trying lsd so I'm quite excited/anxious


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Shazbuckle said:


> got your pm but can't reply yet
> 
> It's my first time trying lsd so I'm quite excited/anxious



dont be anxious man, its an amazing and life changing experience when done correctly. being excited thought is a great thing, smoke a bit of weed on the comeup so that your relaxed and not 'on edge'. 

ill be dropping tonite which shall be fun. test driving these 'gangster' tabs and i have a ganesha incase they are a bit shite


----------



## Dr Mamba

Blotter porn for those who ask for the print behind shiva and ganesha.


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey Dr. Mamba,  nice pic man! What hoffs are those on the lower left?  Cant see what is written at the bottom.


----------



## trippin_titties

Shazbuckle said:


> got your pm but can't reply yet
> 
> It's my first time trying lsd so I'm quite excited/anxious



don't be anxious  its an amazing experience!
just sit back and enjoy


----------



## trippin_titties

Nice blotter Dr mamba 
guessing there has been lots about france then?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

very nice blotter Dr mamba, love seeing the big prints of trips in circulation  
anyone else got any blotter porn? also word of more ganesha still about which is great and proves its about in that picture there 
however the shivas you have are not the same as the ones i obtained. the ones i got had an LSD drop on the back of them that was visible. 
would love to see more pictures of big prints people have obtained, anyone got any thats been about?


----------



## eclipsedesign

Man some nice pics!


----------



## sockpuppet

Nice pics indeed!

Curious about the Hofmanns pictured. Are those 2010s? If so, what (if anything) is written at the front bottom of each 5x5? "2010"?

On the "Originals" it said "Original" (strangely enough   ), and those were the only one of the series AFAIA that had the LSD molecule printed on the back. I've been told by people who should know that the molecule was misdrawn, which along with the slightly bitter taste from the ink must have made some understandably suspicious, but it was the strongest paper I've had in 30 years of eating acid - very easy to believe the advertised 250mcg laying. 

As I'm hearing from you all that the 2010s are perhaps 1/4 the strength of the "Originals" I'm wondering if these also have the molecule on the reverse, and if so, if it is still misdrawn.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the hofmann 2010's were piss-poor in my opinion, they have an alex grey print on the back of them. not worth buying if you can get the ganesha or other blotter IMO


----------



## SpecialK_

sockpuppet said:


> Nice pics indeed!
> 
> Curious about the Hofmanns pictured. Are those 2010s? If so, what (if anything) is written at the front bottom of each 5x5? "2010"?
> 
> On the "Originals" it said "Original" (strangely enough   ), and those were the only one of the series AFAIA that had the LSD molecule printed on the back. I've been told by people who should know that the molecule was misdrawn, which along with the slightly bitter taste from the ink must have made some understandably suspicious, but it was the strongest paper I've had in 30 years of eating acid - very easy to believe the advertised 250mcg laying.
> 
> As I'm hearing from you all that the 2010s are perhaps 1/4 the strength of the "Originals" I'm wondering if these also have the molecule on the reverse, and if so, if it is still misdrawn.



Around 1/4 of the strength is about right for the 2010s compared with the originals, maybe even slightly less. They carry an Alex Grey print on the back and the usual Hofmann print but a 2010 at the bottom. I'm sure someone will have posted a picture somewhere in this thread.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

hofmann 2010's are estimated around 40-60ug give or take. depends on how degraded they are also


----------



## SpecialK_

I wouldn't say as low as 40ug as I have gotten visuals - although not strong on them and a good LSD mindset from them. I think 60ug is about right for dosing with the 2010s when compared to Ganeshas being around 80-90ug. 

I've had stronger trips off the Hofmanns however, so I assume they may not vary as much as we think. We really need a confirmed test on these rather than all these speculated doses. I think it's better just to compare blotters in strength rather than dose.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

after having triple dropped the hofmann 2010's, i still got a better trip off 1 ganesha.  my opinion = rather have no trips than eat them after having had better blotter since them, but suppose they were a good tab to start off with. just wish they would of been the ganesha so i would of had a more visual trip than just a head fry with the hofmanns  
i think the hofmann 2010's to me could be at what people were saying about the Wheres Wallies of a few years ago, need 2 or 3 to even start tripping.


----------



## sockpuppet

Cheers all....

What a shame that these should have fallen off so dramatically....I wonder if they've managed to start laying consistently at least. Earlier batches of Hofmanns and other prints from the same folks have quite a reputation for variability within the sheet.

Even with the variance though those Originals gave me hope for the younger generation.... Hope they get their act together.....


----------



## the bold one

this thread makes me so jealous i want to be sick.


----------



## psychodeliclove

Been following this forum for a while but only just bothered to sign up as this thread really caught my attention..

Me and a couple of friends are currently desperate to get hold of some acid. On return to uni we plan to experiment with a few different drugs (Ket, Mephedrone to name a couple..) One of us is experienced and has sources for most things we are after but we are all acid virgins and have been trying for months to get hold of some, but with no luck. The problem is, me and J have only recently entered the lovely world of drug experimentation, so have no connections, other than the occasional canabbis dealer (Not exactly hard to come across); while Y has years of experience and strong connections for almost anything.. except acid. It has become the holy grail.

Anyway, you guys seem pretty in the know, so if possible could anyone drop me a pm and offer some advice. I'm not asking for a specific source, just help as to finding one (Although I wouldn't reject a source...)

Sorry if i'm breaking rules here 

Oh, a note that might be useful - I'm in the northwest, and moving to the east midlands at the end of this month for university.


----------



## jancrow

Don't scan your acid, it doesn't like light!


----------



## Myshkin

Oooh, source-ey!

I have a feeling the above post may disappear within the hour.

Edit: Not the one advising people not to scan their acid...


----------



## tekkeN

^ the easiest way to pick some up if you don't have a connection is to go to a gathering where lots of people take acid (a psy trance night) even if there aren't any people with large amounts you will often find someone with a few spare hits, always a lot more acid to be found than at most nights in any given city.. but DON'T take it for your first time at a night like this, might get a bit much.. and be careful going to psy trance nights, its a slippery slope


----------



## psychodeliclove

SamhainGrim said:


> Oooh, source-ey!
> 
> I have a feeling the above post may disappear within the hour.
> 
> Edit: Not the one advising people not to scan their acid...



So i take it that means I was breaking some rules 

Like I said i'm not asking for a source, tekken said pretty much what I was looking for. The thing is I wouldn't like to go to that sort of thing alone, and Other than guys at uni (I have never heard of any of that sort of event taking place down there) I don't know anyone else who is as... open as I am

Oh, and I wouldn't take it at an event like that. I'm not into drugs for social use, like parties and stuff. The most social I get is the other 2-3 guys I often trip with, but only because I know them pretty well and don't get any adverse affects from tripping with them (As I would with certain people I know)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

what Tekken said is 100%, i also find that festivals have alot of acid at them so if lucy doesnt show her face to you before some good festivals, get down to one and find some people that are staring at the ground/sky/wall/hands and politely ask if they have some they could spare. if they dont they will most likely point you in the right direction (or to the right hippy )


----------



## psychodeliclove

matt<3ketamine said:


> what Tekken said is 100%, i also find that festivals have alot of acid at them so if lucy doesnt show her face to you before some good festivals, get down to one and find some people that are staring at the ground/sky/wall/hands and politely ask if they have some they could spare. if they dont they will most likely point you in the right direction (or to the right hippy )



Festival season is all but over now, and I missed it due to lack of funding (Probably due to last years drug intake)

I have one friend (aquaintance) who I know used to be an all out hippy, and has been left pretty messed up by it. Thing is he seems to want to leave his past behind and move on with his sober life, so I don't wanna go asking him for help with finding things he's trying to get away from (Although the way he talks and acts, I can't be certain he's off it)


----------



## Myshkin

psychodeliclove said:


> I have one friend (aquaintance) who I know used to be an all out hippy, and has been left pretty messed up by it.



Nothing like an embittered former hippy, is there?

Despite my sourcing jokes I do feel for you. I'm in a similar position right now, unfortunately. The advice above is probably the best you could follow (if you feel confident enough to turn up at a psytrance event and do a bit of sub-hustling - I certainly never could). 

Other than that, all the cliches about acid finding you when the time's right have more than a grain of truth in them. Good luck.


----------



## psychodeliclove

Two things I hate about drugs - being around people who are on them as they are annoying as hell (and I get quite jealous), and being on them and around people who are not, it makes me feel the need to act sober and ruins the experience.

I'd hate to go to a psytrance event, because almost everyone would be high. I'd hate even more to have to try and talk to these people, i'm not brilliant at talking to people I don't know as it is, especially when asking for drugs!

Will pass the info onto my experienced friend though, he has a tendancy to go a bit crazy when he has his mind set on finding something. One night, 3 days before an exam, he spent 6 hours phoning people trying to get hold of mcat. When he found that this was failing, he was given a glimmer of light in the form of someone offering him riddilin. He continued to chase this for another 3 hours.

If I can get that sort of commitment out of him, and focus it toward acid... I think I should get somewhere


----------



## tekkeN

^ fuck mcat, just don't bother, its not even legal now find some real E you will have a much better time and are less likely to cry afterwards 

never understood why people did meph while studying, speed makes sense but meph? 8(

can understand you not wanting to go up to lots of random fucked people you don't know and asking for drugs, but its your best option and largely people at psy night are very friendly and you have a good chance of being instantly pointed in the right direction then you can just leave!


----------



## Vader

Why would you leave when you could stay and make freaky shaman dance to the freaky mind-melting undulating bass?


----------



## psychodeliclove

tekkeN said:


> ^ fuck mcat, just don't bother, its not even legal now find some real E you will have a much better time and are less likely to cry afterwards
> 
> never understood why people did meph while studying, speed makes sense but meph? 8(



He wasn't trying to get it to aid studying, I mentioned the upcoming exam because it seemed relevant in proving how far he's willing to go 

Thanks for the advice anyway, i've passed it on to the other guys in the hope they won't be as useless as me.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tekkeN said:


> people at psy night are very friendly



firstly start having a conversation with them (briefly) as i know that if some random came up to me and started asking for acid, i would be less inclined to point them in the right direction.

since you are a fan of meph you could go to a night on that and easily chat to some acid heads without the whole awkward small talk of trying to get it lol then you would even be able to get a contact out of it if your lucky


----------



## tekkeN

matt<3ketamine said:


> firstly start having a conversation with them (briefly) as i know that if some random came up to me and started asking for acid, i would be less inclined to point them in the right direction.



yes, and also wearing extremely colourful clothing will help you fit in, if you turn up in grey and black or 'trendy' you will probably look a bit untrustworthy, wear something very bright that would normally look out of place :D


----------



## Vader

Maybe some carpet in your hair, a jewelled rucksack, multicoloured Aladdin pants with ohms all over them...


----------



## tekkeN

^ sounds about right, get an Albert Hofmann tattoo as well, just to make sure


----------



## Vader

Maybe talk about how a cosmic shift in global consciousness is coming in 2012, as predicted by the Mayans, and the coming transition from the rational, scientific worldview to a more intuitive, shamanistic understanding of Gaia. You'll fit right in.


----------



## psychodeliclove

Yerg said:


> Maybe talk about how a cosmic shift in global consciousness is coming in 2012, as predicted by the Mayans, and the coming transition from the rational, scientific worldview to a more intuitive, shamanistic understanding of Gaia. You'll fit right in.



My ex-hippy friend that I mentioned sounds exactly like that.

I don't talk to him much, but he will post often on people facebook status' with some completely irrelevant comment, and then continue to have a conversation with himself about things i'm glad I don't understand.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

psychodeliclove said:


> he will post often on people facebook status' with some completely irrelevant comment, and then continue to have a conversation with himself about things i'm glad I don't understand.



welcome to the world of LSD my friend


----------



## SpecialK_

I think this whole 'approaching' situation is getting really over hyped. You don't have to dress up to get some acid, go to an event or place that's likely to have a few trippers, find people who look like they are tripping (big pupils, talking funny, staring at their hand for long periods of time), make small conversation and ask if they know where you could get some acid. Acid is made out to be rarer than it is, when it's being brought to an event to be sold you will find the stuff in sheets. I would recommend an sort of illegal setup event such as illegal raves as these are excellent for finding hookups in general as everyone is there for the same thing.


----------



## Vader

Personally I was joking, I wouldn't dress up or chat shit, just ask someone with saucer-eyes if they have trips, or if they know who has trips, and repeat until successful.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

some people that are shy may have problems asking randoms for drugs. hence why it may be harder to come by for them. i am probably the only one out of my group of friends that can acctually get acid, some say 'i can get this and that' but is rarely followed up if even. 

all you need is one good contact and that is you set, i have two now thanks to my original guy giving me another number to go to for it so its not hard to find, its all about finding the right people. once you find that one person, you find loads of people that do it 

anyway, ganesha are still going strong but i wish another print would turn up soon, i had the 'gangster' tabs there which were nice but not overwhelming like id wish.

 i think they are ballushi prints as they look like one of the blues brothers. has anyone seen these or heard of them as i would like to know more about them. ie dosage, origin, how widely available they are. i enjoyed them but werent amazingly strong, app my guy had them since last year and just didnt eat his last one since the ganesha came along.


----------



## Dr Mamba

Yes, the "molecule" Hoffman was an "original", and the right middle's one bottom was brown with "2010" mark.
The "acid finding you when the time's right" make just as much sense as the "you'll just have to wait and a beautifull GF will find you".
I always had to spend a lot of time and energie to find some few blotters, most of the time underdosed.
Hard work but it worth it so much when you succeed.


----------



## Greenstar420

^ Thanks man, never seen those hoff originals,  the ones I had were these, more pixelated with black letters.


----------



## Greenstar420

Hoff originals frontside, from last year though.


----------



## Xtcpill69

I been offered blotters called shebra


----------



## Vader

Sure they're not called "Shiva"?


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

psychodeliclove said:


> Been following this forum for a while but only just bothered to sign up as this thread really caught my attention..
> 
> Me and a couple of friends are currently desperate to get hold of some acid. On return to uni we plan to experiment with a few different drugs (Ket, Mephedrone to name a couple..) One of us is experienced and has sources for most things we are after but we are all acid virgins and have been trying for months to get hold of some, but with no luck. The problem is, me and J have only recently entered the lovely world of drug experimentation, so have no connections, other than the occasional canabbis dealer (Not exactly hard to come across); while Y has years of experience and strong connections for almost anything.. except acid. It has become the holy grail.
> 
> Anyway, you guys seem pretty in the know, so if possible could anyone drop me a pm and offer some advice. I'm not asking for a specific source, just help as to finding one (Although I wouldn't reject a source...)
> 
> Sorry if i'm breaking rules here
> 
> Oh, a note that might be useful - I'm in the northwest, and moving to the east midlands at the end of this month for university.



I originally obtained my through a friend of a friend and once people heard I was taking acid I was getting offered it left right and centre.

The best place to try and get some would be a festival or a psytrance event. In fact some of the best acid I've had was from and infected mushroom gig.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Greenstar420 said:


> Hoff originals frontside, from last year though.



Wow

How big are each of those tabs?


----------



## samb834

Not very big, around 1cm squared...


----------



## Greenstar420

^ yea just regular sized tabs.


----------



## yokeface

had 1 of then at da week end wasnt that strong every1 else said theyb were the most intence trip they ever had me personly id say take at least 2 r 3


----------



## SpecialK_

yokeface said:


> had 1 of then at da week end wasnt that strong every1 else said theyb were the most intence trip they ever had me personly id say take at least 2 r 3



One of what?


----------



## Dr Mamba

It seems there was a lot of batchs of so said "original", as usual.
I have heard they were very good but mine were very low dosed.


----------



## SpecialK_

Dr Mamba said:


> It seems there was a lot of batchs of so said "original", as usual.
> I have heard they were very good but mine were very low dosed.



Keep in mind that with the likes of Hofmann blotter they are well known and so many of the chemists who lay blotter or those involved for profit will use these well known blotter arts to sell lower dose LSD or fakes containing none at all.


----------



## ledionz

The only tabs I have had stronger then the originals from a year or 2 ago were hoffmans in 99.


----------



## yokeface

SpecialK_ said:


> One of what?



sorry hoffmans


----------



## SpecialK_

yokeface said:


> sorry hoffmans



If they are the 2010s you would be correct about taking one or two, compared to the previous batch they are only around 1/4 of the strength (per tab). Two is enough to bring nice visuals I found in a good setting, but not an intense experience. I think these kinds of blotters are good in ways especially for those new to LSD, but due to those selling for profit they aren't reasonable to buy.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

well i was shocked the other day when i got told the ganeshas are now coming in at that overly expensive price. its really taking the piss, i hope someone gets it sorted out becuz i love them tabs but a tenner each is a bit much, if they were the microdots i wouldnt be complaining then


----------



## McPanda

Ive finally got a reliable Lucy dealer in Edinburgh !!

Randomly approached me in a Breakcore (yes a breakcore night) asking if I wanted any to which I replied YES !!

He pulls out this massive birthday card full of blotters and says £10 a hit. I was like thats fuckin steep, he then told me they were really strong, he didnt have a clue about Micrograms but said £10 for first then £6 when were not in a club.

Dropped it and had the strongest trip ever, proper full on visuals and uncontrollable laughter.

Im away to meet him today. Ive heard from a mate that he has been selling amazing acid in Edinburgh for years and always has it. It's all about who you know I suppose, but dam im happy. Ive only ever came across Acid a few times in Edinburgh and now I seem to have it on tap :D


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Have found a very good source...thinking I may be able to get acid whenever I want from now on....oh joy - this guy is a crazy Australian, but a very sound character, god I love networking...strangest meetings occur in places you wouldn't expect - this just happened to be on my doorstep for once!


----------



## silverhaze

matt<3ketamine said:


> well i was shocked the other day when i got told the ganeshas are now coming in at that overly expensive price. its really taking the piss, i hope someone gets it sorted out becuz i love them tabs but a tenner each is a bit much, if they were the microdots i wouldnt be complaining then



Any chance you've found the more recent Ganeshas to be a bit less potent than before Matt? Had some in July that blew my head off in comparison to the ones i had last week, less vivid visuals etc although still a great trip! Im guessing its down to how they've been stored...


----------



## tekkeN

these blotters in Leeds still have not shown but liquid Sidney in Manchester again


----------



## captain codshit

Has anyone heard of Goblin tabs in the Glasgow area?


----------



## Dr Mamba

McPanda said:


> Ive finally got a reliable Lucy dealer in Edinburgh !!
> 
> Randomly approached me in a Breakcore (yes a breakcore night) asking if I wanted any to which I replied YES !!
> 
> He pulls out this massive birthday card full of blotters and says £10 a hit. I was like thats fuckin steep, he then told me they were really strong, he didnt have a clue about Micrograms but said £10 for first then £6 when were not in a club.
> 
> Dropped it and had the strongest trip ever, proper full on visuals and uncontrollable laughter.
> 
> Im away to meet him today. Ive heard from a mate that he has been selling amazing acid in Edinburgh for years and always has it. It's all about who you know I suppose, but dam im happy. Ive only ever came across Acid a few times in Edinburgh and now I seem to have it on tap :D



Are you that lonely to call for PM that way ?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

silverhaze said:


> Any chance you've found the more recent Ganeshas to be a bit less potent than before Matt? Had some in July that blew my head off in comparison to the ones i had last week, less vivid visuals etc although still a great trip! Im guessing its down to how they've been stored...



i dont know as the last time i had them i double dropped and mixed it with another very strong tab so couldnt tell what was doing what. i had thought these ones may be less potent, the old ones from july time had a white back with the ganesha print, the ones around at the minute hav a brown back, now im not sure weather this has anything to do with it but now thinking about it, it may be the case. i was thinking maybe someone had dipped them before selling to get the acid out of it but i thought it was just my paranoid thinking kicking in so thought nah.

either that or it could of been your set and setting, i have known people to take a ganesha and say nothing happened to them whilest they would take the hofmanns and think they had better visuals on them. 

i feel that acid isnt all about the visuals just, i love the head-spaceyness, the understanding of everything and of course, the fits of laughter. to me visuals are a bonus, but people that take acid just to get visuals annoy me as i dont feel its the full point of taking it. i hate tripping with people that an hour into the trip they say 'nothings happening, im getting no visuals' and persist that they are not tripping because of this


----------



## SpecialK_

silverhaze said:


> Any chance you've found the more recent Ganeshas to be a bit less potent than before Matt? Had some in July that blew my head off in comparison to the ones i had last week, less vivid visuals etc although still a great trip! Im guessing its down to how they've been stored...



I thought i'd give a bit of info too for this: When I first took a ganesha I had one tab, I was told these were potent and some people had a good strong trip on them, really nice visuals accompanied it also. But when I got to try them myself I believe I expected too much and as a result had a pretty mild trip, very minor visuals, minor headfuck and my pupils didn't even dilate.
The next week I took one and a half and had a much better trip, had nice enough visuals and really enjoyable music appreciation and even some empathy. Both these trips where in a different setting, I personally feel that tripping outdoors decreases my visuals unless at extremely high doses or with strong psychedelics. Acid affects you differently everytime, it has the same effects but your experience is always different. Try them a few more times if you can and see how that goes, you might've just had an off experience like I did with them.

I personally really enjoy visuals as part of my trip with LSD, I also consider it a good indicator on dosage as I can see how intense they are. I've also taken other psychedelics due to them being described as having 'very potent visuals'. I think everyone is entitled to their own reason to take acid, whether people agree or disagree. I know people who take acid to get fucked up (and that's what they do) and I know people who take acid as an experience in one, both groups sell the same blotter, for the same price and give the same opinions on the blotter, people just have different perspectives. I personally am in the middle, I enjoy acid as it is an amazing experience, you can learn a lot from it and it can really change your perspectives and outputs (although on any psychedelic I've never had any sort of spiritual experience, etc) , but I also enjoy because it's a drug and it gives you some pretty funny giggles and amazing, amazing visuals at times and it gets you pretty messy for 8 hours. - That's what makes it such an amazing substance in my opinion.

Regarding availability I actually haven't really heard much LSD mentioned in a month or so, I am aware that the next batch of Ganeshas where in and is available in sheets. But personally I haven't been looking any myself as I wanted to wait a while before my next trip, also the prices are ridiculously high.


----------



## Its the guilt init

Up in county durham i hav'nt seen lucy in 6 years still one can dream


----------



## Danny Weed

Its the guilt init said:


> Up in county durham i hav'nt seen lucy in 6 years still one can dream



Im in county durham and have only seen it once, and that was last year. It seems rare around here. Got offered some recently but a few people told me it was some RC getting sold as acid so i avoided.


----------



## silverhaze

@ Matt - haha yeah I noticed the brown on the back too, looked like some idiot spilt Buckfast on them!

@ Special - I would usually use visuals as an indicator for dosage too,  although I did trip outside last time so that could have something to do with it as you say. Regarding spiritual experiences etc I think it depends if you go looking for something like that in a trip...... tbh, I cant ever see myself getting into that frame of mind when tripping, I just wanna look at the pretty colours


----------



## matt<3ketamine

silverhaze said:


> @ Matt - haha yeah I noticed the brown on the back too, looked like some idiot spilt Buckfast on them!
> 
> @ Special - I would usually use visuals as an indicator for dosage too,  although I did trip outside last time so that could have something to do with it as you say. Regarding spiritual experiences etc I think it depends if you go looking for something like that in a trip...... tbh, I cant ever see myself getting into that frame of mind when tripping, I just wanna look at the pretty colours



spirital experiences mostly occur whenever a person is solo tripping, i had one the first time i dropped a ganesha, i have only met a small handful of people that have been properly changed by acid but those are only the people who have tripped on it a fair bit and have decent experience with it, rather than the people who have a tab here, a tab there. these people prefer to take it for the 'pretty colours' aswell so when they dont get some visuals, they consider the tab 'shit' just because a wall wasnt melting or just because things arent changing colours constantly. i cant trip well with these kinds of people anymore, i end up not enjoying myself and thinking into things too deeply and fuckin my head up


----------



## gannetsarewe

I have often tripped solo and prefer to do so, I don't like anyone else annoying me shite if they are a bit green, but I have never had a spiritual experience, I have had many an insight but I always discount them the next day as an amplification of, rather than a qualification of, an existing prejudice, but every man to his own.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

re: finding acid

do you guys think i would find some if i wondered down to a psytrance event here in the uk, most likely in and around london.

would my chances increase if i went to an event where the location was revealed closer to the event as opposed to something arranged in a club?


----------



## DS_

No I wouldn't go to a psytrance event . Have you read the rules yet?


----------



## Vader

Acid at a psytrance night? Seems like a long shot, but I guess you might be lucky.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

LSD is without a doubt at every psy trance rave you will ever go to.

Guys if he's a real head, then help a brother out, he's not directly sourcing.

If he's not and he's a dick/pig, then karma will catch him on the flipside.


----------



## McPanda

Dr Mamba said:


> Are you that lonely to call for PM that way ?



What ?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ yeah I thought that too...


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> LSD is without a doubt at every psy trance rave you will ever go to.
> 
> Guys if he's a real head, then help a brother out, he's not directly sourcing.
> 
> If he's not and he's a dick/pig, then karma will catch him on the flipside.



I'm 100% real. Had some old tabs left over from 2 years ago. Saved them because I had a real bad experience with acid + coke. 

Recently had those 4 left over tabs and I've got the taste back. Only got 15 months before I get married so need to get as much tripping in before then.

I guess the psytrance avenue is almost shot, will probably ask people locally but I do expect to get burned before I find any. Guess that's just the way it is.


----------



## ashtray girl

Liquid and tabs have been available at every psy event I've been to in the past few years - freeparty and clubnight.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

no tripping when married?!?! Dude, as long as you keep it sensible your missus should understand...and tolerate it - otherwise what are you doing with her?!?

Psy events, and breakcore events would be a good start (even though from what I've seen, the latter is a lot of MDMA, speed and ket heads)

- good luck dude.


----------



## sephiroth197666

*lucy*

has any 1 heard of lucy in glasgow lately its been ages since she was last here


----------



## matt<3ketamine

sephiroth197666 said:


> has any 1 heard of lucy in glasgow lately its been ages since she was last here



hey sephiroth197666, welcome to BL, i like the murderdolls-style name!
lucy will definately be about glasgow somewere, im sure someone else will be able to let you know what the score is there!


----------



## SpecialK_

Picked up some Ganeshas yesterday at their original price, looks like there isn't this whole overpriced business any more and it was short lived.


----------



## The Lizard King

I had some powerful liquid (1ml for £2, an acquaintance, Mr X, bought it for) a few months ago but everything has run dry in 'ertfordshire. No tabs, no skunk, nought. The world is upside down when you can score coke from 30 different people but can't get a tab or a good bag of high grade for all the money (and for the want of trying) in the world.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

soooo, hows everyones acid flow going?
whats around? whats their strengths?
heard of some GD dancing bears being available but too pricey for me at the moment


----------



## rockstarbliss

I'm jealous, all I have right now are some goobers, don't get me wrong shroomz are cool but LSD is more my cup of tea, or even better Brazil's aya drink' so good.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

rockstarbliss said:


> I'm jealous, all I have right now are some goobers, don't get me wrong shroomz are cool but LSD is more my cup of tea, or even better Brazil's aya drink' so good.



i love shroomz but hav to agree, lsd is just awesome


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the ganesha's are still going strong around here 
hopefully the next batch in will be of similar or better quality


----------



## smrhh

Seen the 'blue' shivas about a lot. They are the ones with the Alex Gray picture on the front and the drawing of Ganesh on the back. 

First saw these well over a year ago along with the Hoffmann print that had an om symbol on the back.

Thought they were average to be honest.

Looks like this lot must be a new batch.

Well confused about the shivas.

There also seem to be some 'red' shivas that are the very very good.

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/7418/shiva001.jpg

Anyone tried these ?

Anyone seen the whole print?

Is the background darkish orange with some tiny little buddahs also on the print.

Quite large tabs. 




SpecialK_ said:


> Heard of these Dali Lamas, not for the inexperienced extremely strong apparently. Doing the right thing saving these for a special occasion, as it'll be quite some experience.



What are the sunglasses like ?

Heard them called carlos the jackals and black grapes as well.




matt<3ketamine said:


> just got home with more ganesh and a tester of some blotter with a wee man with sunglasses on it on them, not be testing them for a while tho. head is melted after a fair amount of tripping the past 2 weeks  app ganesh is in full flow in belfast, its everywere supposedly.


----------



## SpecialK_

Had some Ganeshas this weekend.


----------



## aftershocknrock

specialk what did you pay for the ganeshas? i payed a 10r a tab bout two weeks ago


----------



## ricardo08

matt<3ketamine said:


> heard of some GD dancing bears being available but too pricey for me at the moment



im getting dancing bears tomorrow and yeah they are more expensive.

will report back on thursday.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Googles david grey to check out the images and they are real trippy. Could do with one on my wall to look out when I'm tripping balls.


----------



## ricardo08

Dancing bears are lovely


----------



## Mushr00mhead

I got these *Alex Grey / Ganesha* blotters and would like to know how good these are. Ive heard they have only 60-90ug but the vendor sayed it had about 120ug. Havent tested them yet, but I will drop two of them to check potency.








I also got these *Shiva 2010* blotters which I like the most. 150ug in these?





At last, a vendor got these *Shiva Ohm* blotters that have over 250ug!





All these are in Sweden & Finland atm...


----------



## trippin_titties

The ganesha blotter has been about here for a while now, nice blotter 
What colour is the back of the blotter on the ganesh?As there were ones with a white back and more recently with a brown back.Anyone seen/heard a variation in strength within these two batches?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ ohhhh I want ALL OF THOSE FUCKING TABS!!! Haven't seen any other tabs other than these dolphins that are going around which are supposed to be pretty hit or miss...I want 100% DECENT tabs..that look beautiful as well...

I want a whole sheet. Half or a quarter would do!


----------



## silverhaze

trippin_titties said:


> The ganesha blotter has been about here for a while now, nice blotter
> What colour is the back of the blotter on the ganesh?As there were ones with a white back and more recently with a brown back.Anyone seen/heard a variation in strength within these two batches?



I've had both and in my opinion the batch with the white backs are stronger, although in saying this its hard to tell as there was a few weeks at least between trying both. 

Either way they're both dosed well enough for an 9 hour trip at least and worth the purchase if they are still sensibly priced!

Anyone hear of any new blotter going around Ireland/Belfast lately?


----------



## silverhaze

Mushr00mhead said:


> At last, a vendor got these *Shiva Ohm* blotters that have over 250ug!



 awesome! would kill to get my hands on some of these!


----------



## Greenstar420

I love those alex grey ganesha tabs.  Ive only had the ones with the white background on back with ganesha and they were strong,  Im guessing 100ug for sure,  nice doses.   Those other hits are beauties, thanx for sharing !


----------



## yokeface

have five 2010 hoffmans on der way cant wait las time i did these i was disapointed but only got me hands on one think i might neck 3 together this time or maybe all of em. i want to really get the most of them this time


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i would take four if you want a really good trip, then save one for a day that would want to just use acid as an additive for inspirational work (EG drawing art, writing, going to the cinema)


----------



## SpecialK_

Ganesha tabs are still about in the plenty, got offered them today still plenty of sheets going.


----------



## Mushr00mhead

Looks like there is new blotters out in UK and slowly coming to whole Europe. Space Adventures with 150+, very clean and nice stuff. Highly recommended!


----------



## PredatorVision

Mushr00mhead said:


> Looks like there is new blotters out in UK and slowly coming to whole Europe. Space Adventures with 150+, very clean and nice stuff. Highly recommended!



cool! my sources have been having trouble getting much since early summer, hopefully this means it'll get more available


----------



## SpecialK_

Really? I've found acid has been everywhere these past few months, almost avoidable compared to when it was almost impossible to find a while back. I'm looking forward to these blotters if they come about, been looking stronger blotter for a while.


----------



## tekkeN

got a few tabs on saturday, they didn't have names, just a weird purple spherical pattern across them, and the edge of the sheet had a white border.. was very worried at first as they tasted ruthlessly bitter, the most horrible tasting blotters EVER 

 so was concerned they could be something other than LSD, but in the end they were just average normal acid, 1 and a half had me tripping mildly, no long onset or epic duration, just normal.. the other odd thing was they were VERY hard to tear compared to tabs I have had before.. worth buying if its all that is around


----------



## ricardo08

these are the dancing bears ive had recently. theyre good.


----------



## ferrett1979

ricardo08 said:


> these are the dancing bears ive had recently. theyre good.




Found these pretty weak, defineently less than 75-100ug. need a few.


----------



## ricardo08

2 was good for me, i dont usually take very big doses though.


----------



## SpecialK_

tekkeN said:


> got a few tabs on saturday, they didn't have names, just a weird purple spherical pattern across them, and the edge of the sheet had a white border.. was very worried at first as they tasted ruthlessly bitter, the most horrible tasting blotters EVER
> 
> so was concerned they could be something other than LSD, but in the end they were just average normal acid, 1 and a half had me tripping mildly, no long onset or epic duration, just normal.. the other odd thing was they were VERY hard to tear compared to tabs I have had before.. worth buying if its all that is around



I wouldn't worry about bitterness unless it doesn't kick in after a few hours, this generally just ends up being due to the blotter being inky. I found the Ganesh tabs a lot more bitter compared to the likes of the Hofmanns.


----------



## Brownz

I hope acid is making the comback in my area as I have been in Australia for the past 5 months and the only decent drug I have been taking is acid. From being a novice (only tripped 2 or 3 times mildly) in the UK, coming over here I have found my calling  I had 6 blotters in one night at one time and since that night LSD is definatley my favourite drug. Pure bliss and beauty. Anybody in the Leeds or West Yorkshire area getting anything decent?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Brownz said:


> LSD is definatley my favourite drug. Pure bliss and beauty.



A hell of alot nicer than IV'ing base innit?!


----------



## MONSTA!!

PredatorVision said:


> cool! my sources have been having trouble getting much since early summer, hopefully this means it'll get more available



Mine too 

Next time I see some acid I'm gonna buy the entire sheet.


----------



## MONSTA!!

Brownz said:


> I hope acid is making the comback in my area as I have been in Australia for the past 5 months and the only decent drug I have been taking is acid. From being a novice (only tripped 2 or 3 times mildly) in the UK, coming over here I have found my calling  I had 6 blotters in one night at one time and since that night LSD is definatley my favourite drug. Pure bliss and beauty. Anybody in the Leeds or West Yorkshire area getting anything decent?




Nothing round Doncaster S.Yorks


----------



## Likeabastard

Some Blue Shivas still knocking around the midlands of Ireland, people reckon they are 200ug. 

They are definitely stronger than the last batch and that was meant to be 175-200, and I'd well believe it! Beautiful blotter too


----------



## Evad

I bet they're nowhere close tbh


----------



## Likeabastard

Why's that? 

They really do seem to be the strongest tabs most people who try them have had :D Very good


----------



## Evad

it's just an abnormal strength for tabs to be at, like someone claiming 300mg mdma pills


----------



## yokeface

Likeabastard said:


> Some Blue Shivas still knocking around the midlands of Ireland, people reckon they are 200ug.
> 
> They are definitely stronger than the last batch and that was meant to be 175-200, and I'd well believe it! Beautiful blotter too



lucky man wish i could grab a few of them have five hoffmans here for saturday night the five of them would probley only amount to one of them


----------



## Artskie

I am gonna start putting the feelers out for some I think in the Sheffield area.

I came across some a couple of years ago (first and last time) and they were shit hot.

Its definitely about time I got hold of some more.


----------



## WTF_MAYTE

i was offered sum kind of witch tab? never got a good description just know it had a witch on it got told they were allright tho ;o


----------



## tekkeN

Brownz said:


> I hope acid is making the comback in my area as I have been in Australia for the past 5 months and the only decent drug I have been taking is acid. From being a novice (only tripped 2 or 3 times mildly) in the UK, coming over here I have found my calling  I had 6 blotters in one night at one time and since that night LSD is definatley my favourite drug. Pure bliss and beauty. Anybody in the Leeds or West Yorkshire area getting anything decent?



see my last post, there is plenty of acid in Leeds but not always easy to find


----------



## Spliff Politics

Getting some supposedly 200 µg tabs tomorrow at a fiver a pop. Not sure what kind of print they have on them, but will update tomorrow.

Edit - Turned out to be ganesha's, so much for 200 µg , oh well, still happy to have found some


----------



## SpecialK_

Ganeshas are about 80-90ug from memory (possibly 70-80ug).

Picking up a few more of these today for the weekend, well update on how it goes.


----------



## Evad

most people selling acid know fuck all about the ug, not as easy to get tested/judge subjectively as mdma pills


----------



## SpecialK_

Evad said:


> most people selling acid know fuck all about the ug, not as easy to get tested/judge subjectively as mdma pills



This isn't from a dealer specifically (a few people have posted here claiming to have ug tested and from memory those were the doses) and to be honest if they aren't accurate doses the scale if anything is pretty correct.

Anyway, picked up a few more Ganesh today, going for a nice good dose tomorrow.


----------



## The RZA

Evad said:


> most people selling acid know fuck all about the ug, not as easy to get tested/judge subjectively as mdma pills



I agree, all this knowing how many mic's are on a blotter has got to be bullshit.

Fuck, I don't half miss tripping though.


----------



## SpecialK_

The RZA said:


> I agree, all this knowing how many mic's are on a blotter has got to be bullshit.
> 
> Fuck, I don't half miss tripping though.



I don't think it is entirely untrue, but it must be taken with a pinch of salt - similar to the MDMA, but more so. Like I said, It's more about scale, for example:

Supposedly:
Hofmann 2010s - 50-60ug
Ganesha - 80-90ug
Shiva - 130ug

These are three common blotter currently circulating the UK and although these may not be the correct ug dosage, the scale of the blotter strength is correct. This helps a lot with dosing so you know what position you are in with 3 Hofmanns compared to 3 Shivas. I'm personally glad we have them, although I'd like to see some proper - backed up, testing of these blotter to see exactly what doses they are.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Does anyone know how they measure the dose when producing the tab? Assuming it's pretty hit and miss from their end.


----------



## SpecialK_

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Does anyone know how they measure the dose when producing the tab? Assuming it's pretty hit and miss from their end.



It varies, sometimes they use a pan sometimes they individually drop each drop of LSD on the tab (although I suspect this is done via a machine). Or else they just drop it manually. It's originally crystal as far as I know which is then turned into liquid and then dosed.


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey guys figured I'd post this pic of the Dali lamas found on another forum, Anyone had the pleasure of trying these beauties?  I'm really feelin the print, thats some of the best looking blotter art ive seen


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Where are those Dalai Lamas circulating?


----------



## Myshkin

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ Where are those Dalai Lamas circulating?



Formerly in Tibet but now exiled to India, I believe. 

Sorry!


----------



## barera

Greenstar420 said:


> Hey guys figured I'd post this pic of the Dali lamas found on another forum, Anyone had the pleasure of trying these beauties?  I'm really feelin the print, thats some of the best looking blotter art ive seen



Yes there fantastic. 240ug


----------



## deano88

wish i knew contacts i could get acid from i been trying so hard for years and still get no luck really pisses me off man just don't understand why its so hard to come by these days


----------



## MissToker

Just took a Ganesh and half a Hoffman 2010 as I have nothing else to do today 

Here's to an interesting Afternoon


----------



## deano88

MissToker said:


> Just took a Ganesh and half a Hoffman 2010 as I have nothing else to do today
> 
> Here's to an interesting Afternoon



lucky bitch


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i need to get my ass (and money) in gear and get me a good few of them ganesh, i miss them dearly


----------



## Spliff Politics

Bit off topic, but didnt really want to start a whole thread about it. 
Has anyone dropped acid 2 days after consuming speed? I barely ever get a comedown off speed, but thought it would be best to ask first, incase the acid would amplify the comedown or something.


----------



## deano88

Spliff Politics said:


> Bit off topic, but didnt really want to start a whole thread about it.
> Has anyone dropped acid 2 days after consuming speed? I barely ever get a comedown off speed, but thought it would be best to ask first, incase the acid would amplify the comedown or something.



have you slept since taking the speed? sleep deprivation + acid will defo be intense


----------



## MissToker

deano88 said:


> lucky bitch



Hehe yep! Dropped the other half of the Hoff as well,why not 

Starting to kick in now


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ enjoy them pulsing patterns on the wallpaper.......i wish i was lol


----------



## deano88

MissToker said:


> Hehe yep! Dropped the other half of the Hoff as well,why not
> 
> Starting to kick in now



fly over from belfast and give me some please


----------



## Spliff Politics

deano88 said:


> have you slept since taking the speed? sleep deprivation + acid will defo be intense



Well i wouldnt sleep on the friday, but i would make sure to get a nice long sleep in on Saturday and drop the acid on Sunday. Does that sound like it would be alright?


----------



## deano88

Spliff Politics said:


> Well i wouldnt sleep on the friday, but i would make sure to get a nice long sleep in on Saturday and drop the acid on Sunday. Does that sound like it would be alright?



depends on your mood i spose if your feeling pretty upbeat and happy you will be fine just get good rest and eat well prior to taking it


----------



## Fishface

Spliff Politics said:


> Well i wouldnt sleep on the friday, but i would make sure to get a nice long sleep in on Saturday and drop the acid on Sunday. Does that sound like it would be alright?


Only you can tell


----------



## Spliff Politics

Yeah that sounds about right to me, will just have to see how i feel on Sunday


----------



## tekkeN

no sleep and LSD is fucking nuts


----------



## down by the river

hey folk. is there any acid going around glasgow at the momment? i had some sugar cubes here about 5/6 months ago. pretty good but expensive. not herd of anything since.
i figure there could be some about the west end? with all the stoners and students ect


----------



## Pietttaimf

...


----------



## Greenstar420

You lucky bastard! ^


----------



## Shakesisbaked

Mushr00mhead said:


> I got these *Alex Grey / Ganesha* blotters and would like to know how good these are. Ive heard they have only 60-90ug but the vendor sayed it had about 120ug. Havent tested them yet, but I will drop two of them to check potency.



Ive been getting these in north west uk over the past year or so. Getting them straight from the manufacturers in holland. 1st batch I had didnt seem terribly strong but the current batch is alot (maybe twice) stronger. Bitter taste to em, have always wondered about possibly being a research chemical, as all the acid ive had has been these blotters, both batches tasting bitter, with the exception of a pretty weak sugar cube a while back. 

Could someone please enlighten me as i've seen alot of stuff on the internet about these deing DOX.


----------



## Spliff Politics

I would agree with you in saying that they are a bit funny tasting, but as far as i know they are LSD, the duration really isnt long enough to be a DOX.


----------



## Myshkin

I also read a lot of speculation about these in various places and I think it was mostly due to them having a slightly bitter taste, rather than anything else. To my mind that's just the ink; I've experienced the same slightly bitter taste many times.  

I also read somewhere that a previous batch was tested and confirmed to be LSD. Obviously your blotter could be completely different, but I honestly think a lot of people get far too carried away worrying about getting a DOx blotter. From what I've heard you're in for a good time. Lucky bastard.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

What is dox?


----------



## Shakesisbaked

Cheers, it's been playing with my mind for ages now. Ive been using these fairly regularly and at about 2-4 tabs a time and so far its been great, everything you should expect from good acid. The bitter taste just threw me a bit, especially as I don't really have anything to compare it to. Anyone tried the hoffmans going around at the moment? Haven't tried or seen what the blotters look like yet but there are deffo some in my area.


----------



## Spliff Politics

How does 25 Ganesha's sound for £100?


----------



## PredatorVision

Spliff Politics said:


> How does 25 Ganesha's sound for £100?



don't think we're allowed to discuss prices really but £4 a hit sounds about average.. depending on strength of course.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Sorry, but got one more question. If i take, say 8th or quarter of a tab on Friday just as a mood boost, will it take away anything from my trip 2 days later?


----------



## SpecialK_

Shakesisbaked said:


> Ive been getting these in north west uk over the past year or so. Getting them straight from the manufacturers in holland. 1st batch I had didnt seem terribly strong but the current batch is alot (maybe twice) stronger. Bitter taste to em, have always wondered about possibly being a research chemical, as all the acid ive had has been these blotters, both batches tasting bitter, with the exception of a pretty weak sugar cube a while back.
> 
> Could someone please enlighten me as i've seen alot of stuff on the internet about these deing DOX.



These are LSD, about 90ug. The taste is the ink on the blotter.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Spliff Politics said:


> Sorry, but got one more question. If i take, say 8th or quarter of a tab on Friday just as a mood boost, will it take away anything from my trip 2 days later?



yes. it won't take away much but you're better off waiting at least 3 days between doses. Even if the first one is miniscule.

I've tripped hard on 1 blotter/microdot/drop of liquid & then taken up to 7 hits of the same acid the follwoing day with little effect.

Don't take away from a potentially wonderful LSD trip by using LSD for a mood-lift 2days prior. Use something else for the mood lift.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Perhaps ill have a cheeky quarter tab tomorrow then, leaving 3 days between doses


----------



## SpecialK_

I wouldn't leave as little as three days, give yourself a week at least - you'll be guaranteed no tolerance then.


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

anyone heard anything about blotters with a small cartoon wolf on them? currently circulating south scotland?


----------



## barera

more bears in ireland and 2 different types of shivas which i will be sampling at the weekend. The bears are a very reasonable price too


----------



## technocat

Mate in Dublin is suppose to be getting some liquid LSD next week, have never come across this in Dublin anyone tried it yet?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

the tabs on page 1 are amazing! was getting them in lincolnshire last summer but now they seem to have dried up!? :'( cant get them for love nor money (not that many dealers want paying in love tho!) they were so good me and my mate get them tattood on ourselves!!! wahay!! HOPEFULLY ONE DAY I WILL GET A RELIABLE SOURCE FOR THEM, untill then ill just spend my evenings w@nking and crying :'(


----------



## yokeface

technocat said:


> Mate in Dublin is suppose to be getting some liquid LSD next week, have never come across this in Dublin anyone tried it yet?



would love to get some of that i took 3 hoffs at weekend which was grand but they cost me 25€ cant seem to get any more now


----------



## Dr Mamba

Spliff Politics said:


> How does 25 Ganesha's sound for £100?



Yes, they are cheap cause they are weak, BMV (blotters may vary) but for what i know dont start with less then 4.


----------



## Spliff Politics

^^ Pretty bad advice, i had 2 on Friday and it was quite over-whelming for a short amount of time, if i had had 4 or more i would have wigged out a lot more.


----------



## SpecialK_

Dr Mamba said:


> Yes, they are cheap cause they are weak, BMV (blotters may vary) but for what i know dont start with less then 4.



I wouldn't agree with this, I think the Ganesh dosage varies a fair bit with batches. I'm finding the latest batches much better than the previous ones, two gives you a good 12 hours trip with enjoyable visuals but with the ability to still operate. I personally think apart from the horrific taste they aren't bad tabs, if these really are 90ug, 4 would be 360ug (give or take a few) which for quite a fair few people would be quite the hefty dose. Depends on the person and situation I suppose!


----------



## Shakesisbaked

^^^^ Very true. The last batch I got about 4/5 months ago, 1 didn't really cut it, we were doing 4 to get onto a nice level. However this recent batch is around twice as strong, we've been doing 2 at a time with very good results


----------



## evilcandyflip

Hello there, 

Would love to identify sheet of these bottlers if possible, any expert around, please? 



*NSFW*: 












*NSFW*: 










These seems to be a yellow hand (shiva chandra/tantric sheet?) with some red/black/yellow background....from NL, and might be potent stuff from what i heard, dunno µg concentration, though.

Best vibes!


----------



## yokeface

barera said:


> more bears in ireland and 2 different types of shivas which i will be sampling at the weekend. The bears are a very reasonable price too



picked up 2 dancing bears at the weekend fella i bought them off says they were savage got robbed 15€ each havnt taking them yet,they better be good for that price


----------



## SpecialK_

If I convert the currency and compare the price to the tabs here, that's a bit steep, especially for the quality, but some acid is better than no acid!


----------



## barera

yokeface said:


> picked up 2 dancing bears at the weekend fella i bought them off says they were savage got robbed 15€ each havnt taking them yet,they better be good for that price



ye you did get robbed, there 3 for 20 around my ways. good tabs all the same


----------



## BrotherSport

evilcandyflip said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Would love to identify sheet of these bottlers if possible, any expert around, please?
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These seems to be a yellow hand (shiva chandra/tantric sheet?) with some red/black/yellow background....from NL, and might be potent stuff from what i heard, dunno µg concentration, though.
> 
> Best vibes!



I haven't seen this one before. Wasn't posted on this thread IIRC.


----------



## mcozire

*dancing bears*

Had a good few dancing bears over the weekend.

Eventually got pretty high..

Just wondering has anyone taking just one of these, and how high did you get off one?


----------



## SpecialK_

More Ganeshas, these things are unavoidable.


----------



## silverhaze

SpecialK_ said:


> More Ganeshas, these things are unavoidable.



 It would seem so, cant complain with the current price though!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the ganeshas are definately about still, got a good few of them last night and had a nice strong trip. the taxi journey from my friends house to mine whilst coming up was very funny :D


----------



## SpecialK_

I wouldn't mind some new tabs coming in, they are nice enough but the taste is incredibly off-putting - I and many others get an irritating nausea while coming up on them, I think this is due to them being incredibly inky. It's even more off-putting at higher doses, as the nausea gets much worse and longer, which I know isn't due to the acid but the ink. It's fine for 1>2 though, but any more and it starts to affect the come up negatively I find.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ i agree, i got bad cramps and trapped wind last night wen on 3, wasnt nice but went away after a wee while, yea some new trips about belfast would be nice for a change


----------



## Feste

I doubt a couple of blobs of ink is going to cause you that much distress.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

im not all sure but i reckon any industrial type of mass produced ink is not meant to be ingested into the body so im sure the 'distress' may be the body saying something about the ink, but then again, it might not be :/


----------



## SpecialK_

Feste said:


> I doubt a couple of blobs of ink is going to cause you that much distress.



I advise seeing for yourself! There is a real difference in nausea compared to other blotter I've consumed, I think it could be partially due to the sudden changes in the body due to the LSD + the ink causing it, although I don't know much about LSD and the brain personally but I know it shouldn't cause nausea. The trip itself is lovely, but I've found this with all batches of Ganeshas I've tried, just a little too inky for my liking and I wouldn't eat a pen normally so I can see how my body is reacting badly to this also.


----------



## Greenstar420

Sure wish the acid gods would release some more dali lamas and make 'em strong   Would love to to have lots of those floating around!


----------



## barera

picked up two different types of shivas at the weekwnd, both which are very potent


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

does anyone know if there is any doing the round in lincolnshire?? the blue stars were going round previously but seem to have disappeared???


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Star signs/Zodiacs in Notts, nice and clean, 1 for fun, 2 for frazzle.


----------



## Lucy's Lover

Its the guilt init said:


> Up in county durham i hav'nt seen lucy in 6 years still one can dream



I agree only seen it in tiny amounts in Durham for a while but found a new contact in Newcastle for about a year and the trains only £4.70 return so nothing to add on to the cost of a sheet


----------



## Bare_head

so my "friend" has these blotters, i havnt seen them yet but they are supposedly white lightenings 8) seem fairly cheap a hit. 

anyone know what these white lightenings are? i am skeptical, has anyone tried this had a little look through seen no one say anything about theses.

im in the north west england btw


----------



## Bare_head

so no other names known for these white lightenings? £3 a pop sounds a fairly good price. anyone at all tried these, heard of these?


----------



## SOLARIUM

matt<3ketamine said:
			
		

> the ganeshas are definately about still, got a good few of them last night and had a nice strong trip. the taxi journey from my friends house to mine whilst coming up was very funny



They're still around? I got a couple of them for a tenner at the beginning of the year, left them for about a 3 or 4 months only did half and was completely fucked.
Literally rolling on the floor not able to speak, in pure ecstasy. Was one of the most perfect moments of my life.

Got a tab left but when I took a half last time I felt majorly sick while coming up (to the point of nearly having a bad trip, as soon as I come up it was amazing though) so it's put me a tiny bit off taking them again just in case the age has made them even more sickly. Anyone else get this with older tabs? 

Would love if I could buy a couple of them tabs fresh again!


----------



## tekkeN

anyone had anything good in leeds or manc recently? liquid seems to have run out and the last tabs i got were proper weak.. there is 2CI and B caps but not seen any good cid since the summer, probably for the best tbh


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SOLARIUM said:


> They're still around? I got a couple of them for a tenner at the beginning of the year, left them for about a 3 or 4 months only did half and was completely fucked.
> Literally rolling on the floor not able to speak, in pure ecstasy. Was one of the most perfect moments of my life.
> 
> Got a tab left but when I took a half last time I felt majorly sick while coming up (to the point of nearly having a bad trip, as soon as I come up it was amazing though) so it's put me a tiny bit off taking them again just in case the age has made them even more sickly. Anyone else get this with older tabs?
> 
> Would love if I could buy a couple of them tabs fresh again!



a half had you rolling about the floor 

i find them nice tabs but not THAT intense really, even when i done 3 at the weekend there i wasnt even close to that 'pure ecstasy' feeling sadly.

ive got a few of them left, im going to take 1 and go to a swimming pool, ive always wanted to do this 
has anyone ever done it before? and if so, what was it lik?


----------



## tekkeN

been to a big water park full of pilled up young people at a festival, no kids or familys just drugged up smiley faces everywhere :D on mushrooms, that was hilarious, but a pool would be lovely, get a mask and blow bubbles under water

a pool to yourself with LSD would be a mint day, really hope my sister can still get it in Lisbon, such a good place to trip


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tekkeN said:


> been to a big water park full of pilled up young people at a festival, no kids or familys just drugged up smiley faces everywhere :D on mushrooms, that was hilarious, but a pool would be lovely, get a mask and blow bubbles under water
> 
> a pool to yourself with LSD would be a mint day, really hope my sister can still get it in Lisbon, such a good place to trip



thats sounds soooooo awesome 
i wana go to bangface next year for their pilled out pool parties, they look fun


----------



## Mailmonkey

Got some Fat Freddys Cat blotter, and some tiny black dots at the weekend...

Ain't tried any yet, might be a while in fact, been a few years since I did any acid.

Anyone tried any of these? Any ideas on strength?


----------



## SpecialK_

SOLARIUM said:


> They're still around? I got a couple of them for a tenner at the beginning of the year, left them for about a 3 or 4 months only did half and was completely fucked.
> Literally rolling on the floor not able to speak, in pure ecstasy. Was one of the most perfect moments of my life.
> 
> Got a tab left but when I took a half last time I felt majorly sick while coming up (to the point of nearly having a bad trip, as soon as I come up it was amazing though) so it's put me a tiny bit off taking them again just in case the age has made them even more sickly. Anyone else get this with older tabs?
> 
> Would love if I could buy a couple of them tabs fresh again!



They are the same blotter art as the start of the year, but a different batch, I and many others think they are stronger. They are literally everywhere, unavoidable which is crazy compared to not being able to get any tabs at all in December.


----------



## barera

Mailmonkey said:


> Got some Fat Freddys Cat blotter, and some tiny black dots at the weekend...
> 
> Ain't tried any yet, might be a while in fact, been a few years since I did any acid.
> 
> Anyone tried any of these? Any ideas on strength?



Have heard the strongest acids going round the dam at the moment are callled fat freddys drops. you might be lucky. names could have been mixed up


----------



## Greenstar420

SOLARIUM said:


> Got a tab left but when I took a half last time I felt majorly sick while coming up (to the point of nearly having a bad trip, as soon as I come up it was amazing though) so it's put me a tiny bit off taking them again just in case the age has made them even more sickly. Anyone else get this with older tabs?
> 
> Would love if I could buy a couple of them tabs fresh again!




The age of the tabs would not make you sick man,  ive got this same print from a little over a year ago that are still nice and strong, no noticable drop in potency and no sick feeling ever.  Just .


----------



## Tamaido

This is my little stash for new years eve:




1.3 dancing bears

2 Shivas

1 D.Lama

ill get 2 mayan calendars or someshit like that tomorrow  ill post the pic maybe someone know em

I loved the D. Lamas they are potent shit


----------



## PredatorVision

not been able to find any acid still in the North, did managed to get a hole of some DMT and Mushrooms though! must be the time of the year


----------



## SOLARIUM

matt<3ketamine said:


> a half had you rolling about the floor
> 
> i find them nice tabs but not THAT intense really, even when i done 3 at the weekend there i wasnt even close to that 'pure ecstasy' feeling sadly.



Haha, well it was the my first time. & I highly doubt they were the same tabs you had then. S
Same print doesn't mean the same batch, guess I was just lucky. ;p


----------



## matt<3ketamine

there are two batches that have been about, one with a white background on the ganesha side and one with a brown background, ive had both but i prefer the white backgrounded ones, dont know why, just felt they were cleaner than the others.

either way, neither batches floored me or any of the other people i know who have done them on their first times (and i gave one of them 2 and 1/2 on theirs lol), you may just be sensitive to acid since it done that to you, be careful then in the future when taking it as there is other blotter out there WAY stronger than the ganesha's that would easily be a bit too much.


----------



## SOLARIUM

Mine are completely different to what you just described. Grey/blue background, sitting on a half yellow half blue throne with a blue carpet underneath.. upon further inspection it's actually buddha rather than ganesha, oops. :L (Unless that's just what you call these ones)

Got a completely different tab to you I think, sorry for the confusion haha. Explains why I got so much ruined than you off just a half. 
Seriously though, these tabs are absolutely mint, hopefully see these around again soon!


----------



## yokeface

done 2 dancing bears las nite they are fucking deadly woke up dismoring still fucking triping


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SOLARIUM said:


> Mine are completely different to what you just described. Grey/blue background, sitting on a half yellow half blue throne with a blue carpet underneath.. upon further inspection it's actually buddha rather than ganesha, oops. :L (Unless that's just what you call these ones)
> 
> Got a completely different tab to you I think, sorry for the confusion haha. Explains why I got so much ruined than you off just a half.
> Seriously though, these tabs are absolutely mint, hopefully see these around again soon!



these may be the shiva's that are about the place at the moment, if you look on the american acid thread (acid in america 2K10) you might be able to find a picture of them a few pages back in the thread, there are supposedly a few different batches of them, some being very strong, the others being weaker.

ive had one of the batches of the shivas but dont know which one specifically as i only had the one and split it with a friend since we were on enough acid already but they really kicked me and my friend square in the ballix!

the tabs i was on about are the ones Greenstar420 posted up a few pages back, they are the ganesha prints. they are lovely blotter as well (besides the taste)


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

been offered some ying yang tabs?? can anyone tell me anything about them? they seem expensive at £6 a pop aswell but i may be able to get a deal on a bulk purchase 
peace

the buffnstuff


----------



## Jeff22

Still no sign of acid in Tallinn, Estonia... a shame. maybe i just dont get around the right people, whatever. It was a great shroom season this year for me though.


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

Got a few fat freddy's cat blotter, meant to be proper decent! Also got a few average strength blotter called 'twins'. Ate a couple of the twins blotter last weekend pretty decent effects from 2 and i usually like to take 3 or 4. Looking forward to trying the fat freddy's cats!!


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Got someone who claims to have fat freddys cats dosed at around 240 ug, he wants £8.50 each though!


----------



## barera

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> Got someone who claims to have fat freddys cats dosed at around 240 ug, he wants £8.50 each though!



Fat freddys cats are supposibly the strongest blotter doing the round in europe at the moment


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

barera said:


> Fat freddys cats are supposibly the strongest blotter doing the round in europe at the moment



excellent :]


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> Got someone who claims to have fat freddys cats dosed at around 240 ug, he wants £8.50 each though!



£8.50 for 240ug would be a decent price!


----------



## Mailmonkey

£8.50 is too much for acid.


----------



## captain codshit

We're just sitting here discussing the twin ones too mates got us 6 for 30. Dancer!


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

Mailmonkey said:


> £8.50 is too much for acid.



Totally depends how strong the acid is as far as im concerned.

Happily paid £10 in the past for top quality tabs. Say you need to take 2, what the hell is £20 for a full on long lasting trip compared to say the likes of mephedrone at £20 a g or poor quality coke at £20 a half g, 50x more value for money. Although if i got mediocre tabs for high prices i would be pretty pissed off.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Mailmonkey said:


> £8.50 is too much for acid.



for a 240ug tab, i beg to differ


----------



## Sega420

Glasgow- 

blotter;
Ganesh/Alex Grey print - £6-£10 a tab depending who you get it through. 
Space Adventure/Silver Surfers - £3.50 in bulk. tested at 200ug per dose. 

there's still sugar cubes and vials of that liquid kicking about Glasgow for about £5 a hit (depending on source). 
personally i would recommend the Ganesh blotters that are still doing the rounds if you can get em. 
much better quality than the cubes/liquid. very nice and smooth, clean trip.


----------



## tekkeN

can get the fat freddys! :D £5 each if getting a few (is that ok to say??) so tenner each for small amounts, can also get the shivas but if these cats are supposed to be proper then I'm snapping them up


----------



## matt<3ketamine

whats the picture on these fat freddies?
anyone care to show sum blotter porn :D


----------



## tekkeN

i'll upload one later in the week, are they fat freddys _drop_ like the band or fat freddys _cat_ as in?


----------



## Mailmonkey

^they the ones I managed to get hold of, just the same.


----------



## tekkeN

excellent! finally some proper trips, been nothing good since the liquid, apart from a few of those blue snowflakes in the summer but they weren't amazing


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

yeah that is the picture on the fat freds


----------



## Mailmonkey

Let us know when you tried them Fat freddy's hardcoreMDMAmaster..

Ta.


----------



## tekkeN

yes I would also like to know as they are going for twice the price as anything else, need to know if its worth it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I have heard of the Fat Freddys Cats down here - my mate said Fat Freddys Drop too - heard they're supposed to be buuuuufff...

I lost a tab I got given  haven't had acid in over a fricking year!


----------



## Evad

drug karma for stealing that pill


----------



## Mailmonkey

yeah, that'll learn ya!


----------



## Bella Figura

gaia is not pleased


----------



## Lucy's Lover

matt<3ketamine said:


> a half had you rolling about the floor
> 
> i find them nice tabs but not THAT intense really, even when i done 3 at the weekend there i wasnt even close to that 'pure ecstasy' feeling sadly.
> 
> ive got a few of them left, im going to take 1 and go to a swimming pool, ive always wanted to do this
> has anyone ever done it before? and if so, what was it lik?



On my second or third trip I was in malia on a lads holiday, had one tab spent the whole day with a massive permagrin chilling by the pool, floating in the pool 8) , blitzing about on the quads and also spent some time at the beach, which was awesome ha. The funny thing was that no one knew I was on it till about 8 hours in couldn't contain myself ha


----------



## Lick this Screen!!

Here's a Couple of Pictures of Shivas, Dalai Lamas & Red Hearts...


----------



## perfect haze

haz acid. getting trippy tonight.... see you doods, on the darkside *happy face*


----------



## Lick this Screen!!

*Shiva Front...*

Here the Stereoscopic picture of the Shiva Sheet, Front Side...

If U look at the picture the right way the OM sign in the middle turns into Hofmann on his Bicycle...


----------



## Greenstar420

Damn beautiful blotter porn there!  Thanx for posting those beauties!  I just licked the screen, Hoping it kicks in soon!


----------



## guilhermebr

*snip*


----------



## koneko

guilhermebr sourcing isn't allowed on BL - please familiarise yourself with the forum rules.

And welcome to EADD.


----------



## BrotherSport

Lick this Screen!! said:


> Here the Stereoscopic picture of the Shiva Sheet, Front Side...
> 
> If U look at the picture the right way the OM sign in the middle turns into Hofmann on his Bicycle...



*licking the screen*


----------



## guilhermebr

ok bro sorry


----------



## Acid4Blood

Lick this Screen!! said:


> If U look at the picture the right way the OM sign in the middle turns into Hofmann on his Bicycle...



Very clever artwork!


----------



## SolverT

Anyone had any of the dancing bears in the midlands area?
Any good?


----------



## bumble beeees

white supermans in belfast... dont know how good they are as i only seen them


----------



## matt<3ketamine

bumble beeees said:


> white supermans in belfast... dont know how good they are as i only seen them



are these about in the plenty do you know?
ive heard of more ganesha coming up to belfast but these might of been gotten instead, i wonder.......:D


----------



## SpecialK_

matt<3ketamine said:


> are these about in the plenty do you know?
> ive heard of more ganesha coming up to belfast but these might of been gotten instead, i wonder.......:D



About time we seen some change!


----------



## technocat

Anyone hear of any hoffmans or avatars in dublin??mates gota a few of them, might be doing some this weekend but would like a rough idea of the dosage first


----------



## Lick this Screen!!

*Red Star Dots.*

These are 150 mics.
By the way how were the Avatars ?


----------



## Bella Figura

Lick this Screen, please try posting a picture of 1 or 2 microdots instead.


----------



## barera

Lick this Screen!! said:


> Here the Stereoscopic picture of the Shiva Sheet, Front Side...
> 
> If U look at the picture the right way the OM sign in the middle turns into Hofmann on his Bicycle...



Got myself some of theses. There beautiful. Good whack off them


----------



## triphead34

yeh the ganeshs taste reli bitter got some reli gd madoosas r geisha girls no taste frm them at all and ther 250ug toook 1 the 1st time and mixed them with shrooms and was blown away def wasnt expectin that


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

Is anyone still managing to get liquid these days???? Not seen any bottles around for quite a while now!?


----------



## Greenstar420

Do the dali lamas have the same taste as the ganeshas? just curious


----------



## tekkeN

had a fat freddy on saturday, good tab but not mindblowing needed 2 really


----------



## Mailmonkey

tekkeN said:


> had a fat freddy on saturday, good tab but not mindblowing needed 2 really



 thanks for lettin us know....not 240 mics then?

What they comparable to strength wise?


----------



## Tranced

Anybody heard anything about the avatars yet then?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

sounds like theres loads of blotter about but still only ganesha's over here (as far as i know)
i wonder about these white supermen and wether they will be in circulation soon.
still, some blotter is better than no blotter


----------



## smrhh

matt<3ketamine said:


> sounds like theres loads of blotter about but still only ganesha's over here (as far as i know)
> i wonder about these white supermen and wether they will be in circulation soon.
> still, some blotter is better than no blotter



yeah same as mate. Most people seem to have the ganeshas at the moment. Seem to be very common everywhere. In fact the producers must have made soooo many of them. I think they're mean to be ok but nothing special.


----------



## smrhh

barera said:


> Got myself some of theses. There beautiful. Good whack off them



Absolutely LOVE those shivas. Proper trips !! 

I actually prefer them over the dalai lamas ...

Quite hard to find though. Seem to have dried up now as well.


----------



## smrhh

technocat said:


> Anyone hear of any hoffmans or avatars in dublin??mates gota a few of them, might be doing some this weekend but would like a rough idea of the dosage first



Also have the same question.

Hoffman bicycles with some kind of drawing on the back. Been told the image is mayan.

Also avatars are about. The design used to be called 'twins' several years ago.

Any user reports on these would be appreciated !!


----------



## SpecialK_

smrhh said:


> Also have the same question.
> 
> Hoffman bicycles with some kind of drawing on the back. Been told the image is mayan.
> 
> Also avatars are about. The design used to be called 'twins' several years ago.
> 
> Any user reports on these would be appreciated !!



If they have 2010 at the bottom of the bicycle image, they are estimated around 50-60ug. Not the greatest tabs, I recommend at least 2.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

smrhh said:


> Also have the same question.
> 
> Hoffman bicycles with some kind of drawing on the back. Been told the image is mayan.
> 
> Also avatars are about. The design used to be called 'twins' several years ago.
> 
> Any user reports on these would be appreciated !!



the twins are estimated 90ug, would like to try a few of them :D


----------



## SpecialK_

Image of Twins blotter:






I've been told these are 70-80ug, weaker than Ganeshas at least. Also supposedly quite inky taste too, these are in also, just doubt I'll pick them up.


----------



## evilcandyflip

Hi there, 






Does someone knows potency and quality of these dancing bears?

 i've heard 130 µg, can anyone confirm? 

Cheers.


----------



## SpecialK_

I haven't seen the Dancing Bears but the ones in circulation are weaker than the Ganeshas as far as I'm aware, so less than 90ug (if the Ganesha dose is correct).


----------



## poppyplease.

How common are micro dots these days?


----------



## Mailmonkey

^dunno, I got a couple of black ones the other day, not tried em yet, will probably sit in the freezer for a while, maybe months, maybe years, dunno...I haven't seen any dots since mid 90's, these seem a lot smaller even than the "lighter flint" type ones of the mid 90's.


----------



## poppyplease.

Mailmonkey said:


> ^dunno, I got a couple of black ones the other day, not tried em yet, will probably sit in the freezer for a while, maybe months, maybe years, dunno...I haven't seen any dots since mid 90's, these seem a lot smaller even than the "lighter flint" type ones of the mid 90's.



Thanks, haven't done acid for years, are there lots of these "3d" style sheets (like the  pattern pictures u get n have to stare a certain way to reveal 3d picture)...hoffman on a bike...bloody genius!


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey Lick this screen!  Any pics of the redstar microdots?


----------



## SpecialK_

poppyplease. said:


> How common are micro dots these days?



Last I seen microdots was nearly a year ago, red stars - swiss bliss.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Greenstar420 said:


> Hey Lick this screen!  Any pics of the redstar microdots?


----------



## PredatorVision

came into contact with some ganishas, will hopefully try them out this week  they look quite good


----------



## jancrow

Mailmonkey said:


> these seem a lot smaller even than the "lighter flint" type ones of the mid 90's.



Maybe it's like Rolos... I swear those things used to be bigger.

How are microdots made anyway? NOT asking for specific manufacturing info, just wondering... I mean, do they make pill presses that small? I doubt it. But those stars and the hearts I saw years ago looked pressed.


----------



## JonL

jancrow said:


> Maybe it's like Rolos... I swear those things used to be bigger.
> 
> How are microdots made anyway? NOT asking for specific manufacturing info, just wondering... I mean, do they make pill presses that small? I doubt it. But those stars and the hearts I saw years ago looked pressed.



I would imagine that the acid is mixed into a thick paste which can be squeezed through a mould, a bit like icing a cake, leaving long sausages which can be cut up into individual hits..


----------



## jancrow

^ that's what I thought, a paste made with filler which is made into wiggly worms then sliced, but those stars look domed on both faces and others I've seen seem too uniform for that.

I saw some purple hearts 15-odd years ago which were perfect small rounded hearts, definitely domed. Maybe a pill press which does lots of little pills in one stamp instead of one big one?


----------



## 33Hz

PredatorVision said:


> came into contact with some ganishas, will hopefully try them out this week  they look quite good



These ones? A little bird tells me they are potent as fuck...


----------



## SpecialK_

These are different Ganeshas to the usual batch, I'd like to hear more on these.


----------



## PredatorVision

33Hz said:


> These ones? A little bird tells me they are potent as fuck...



I didn't see the whole sheet though those look like the ones! can't wait to try them


----------



## barera

33Hz said:


> These ones? A little bird tells me they are potent as fuck...



These are shivas and are quite potent. Stronger of the two batches and a lot stronger than the ganeshes


----------



## SpecialK_

barera said:


> These are shivas and are quite potent. Stronger of the two batches and a lot stronger than the ganeshes



I'd say the same as 1 1/2 ganesha - dose wise.


----------



## andy1988

hey quick question, have a good few of those red star microdots pictured on the previous page however a few got wet in my poket at a festival due to the rain, will they still work or not?


----------



## SpecialK_

andy1988 said:


> hey quick question, have a good few of those red star microdots pictured on the previous page however a few got wet in my poket at a festival due to the rain, will they still work or not?



I don't see why not, if you dried them out they should be okay. Best thing to do is just eat them and see!


----------



## andy1988

suppose thats all i can do, however due to the damp there not even in the shape of stars anymore there just tiny little pieces of red. hopefully theyl still be ok cus im finding hard to get microdots at the moment. i stoked up on them while they were around


----------



## Acid4Blood

andy1988 said:


> i stoked up on them while they were around



So did I. Then managed to lose the ones I kept for myself (~80).


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ i would of licked that carpet clean if i spilt ~80 onto it :D


----------



## PredatorVision

tried one of the shiva's. I thought they were ganesha's, some of the best tabs I've had for certain. Went to a jazz night in withington, could barely stand up and made an idiot out of myself just on one hit, very potent stuff.


----------



## Acid4Blood

matt<3ketamine said:


> ^ i would of licked that carpet clean if i spilt ~80 onto it :D



Wish I hadda spilt them. (would still be finding random ones today!)
Just lost the baggy. (along with a few grams ket, a few grams meph, a bag of really nice weed & some much needed benzos). - All the day after seeing Orbital. (oh, forgot about the 200mg chunk of MD crystal & the iron cross pill... this was during the MDMA drought!!) 

I have a habit of loosing drugs. This was only small compared to some of the stashes I've lost!


----------



## andy1988

acis4blood, do you think those dots will be ok even though theyve been damaged through moisture? pissed off cus i cant get my hands on much asic at the moment


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ that is some very bad craic there man, sorry to hear of your loses.
never got to try the stars, really wish i had of but was only able to get ganesh n hofmann 2010's when they were about


----------



## Greenstar420

andy1988 said:


> acis4blood, do you think those dots will be ok even though theyve been damaged through moisture? pissed off cus i cant get my hands on much asic at the moment



Only one way to tell man.  buy the ticket and take the ride


----------



## SpecialK_

There's paper in my mouth currently, nomnomnom.


----------



## eatcod

tekkeN said:


> fat freddy's cat blotter



Just picked up some fat freddy's cat blotter, was told it was 220 mics.  Don't think it was precisely the same design as shown here - were there variations on the larger sheet?


----------



## Mailmonkey

I've got some. I was told 240mics. i didn't have a larger sheet, same as this one, I'd be surprised if there were numerous batches, though there could be stronger sheets I suppose.

I've not tried one, a couple of mates have though and said there's no way 240mics, no way. Prob less than 100 judging by the effects reported. Both mates said they'd def double drop these , even 3 maybe needed for a full on trip....


----------



## Safrolette

PredatorVision said:


> came into contact with some ganishas, will hopefully try them out this week  they look quite good



They are the dog's


----------



## g1zzl3

In Brizzle, have come across some pretty good liquid Sid at the minute UV Blacklight test glowing really brightly... yet to ingest but am told concentration is around 100ug a dose.


----------



## dan227

Would love a fat freddy sheet, loved the fabulous furry freak brothers.


----------



## tekkeN

eatcod said:


> Just picked up some fat freddy's cat blotter, was told it was 220 mics.  Don't think it was precisely the same design as shown here - were there variations on the larger sheet?



the ones i had were exactly the same design as that pic but slightly darker, looked like a dark shade of purple? but only saw them briefly

maybe the ones i had had not been stored properly but they were NOT over 200ug, only had one and got a nice trip but felt similar to one hit of the liquid that was around for ages and that was supposed to be around 100ug

 still good tabs and be careful if some of them are actually 220 you would have to be careful doing more than one!


----------



## Acid4Blood

andy1988 said:


> acis4blood, do you think those dots will be ok even though theyve been damaged through moisture? pissed off cus i cant get my hands on much asic at the moment



I'm guessing there would have been some degradation to iso-LSD & lumi-LSD, both of which are inactive, leaving you with a lower dose of actual LSD.
They should still work well tho. 

Like others have said, the only way to find out is to eat them. Def won't do you any harm anyway. U might just need to take 2 if 1 doesn't hit the spot!

3 red star dots was one of the most blissful colourful trips I've ever had.
You're lucky you still have some, even if they are slightly degraded!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ i heard a friend took 3 and was seeing everyone with cartoon faces, couldnt tell fact from fiction. 
i hope they make a return here, would love to try them


----------



## Myshkin

PredatorVision said:


> Went to a jazz night in withington, could barely stand up and made an idiot out of myself just on one hit, very potent stuff.



That's my part of town. So next time I'm walking round Withington and see a tripping mess I'll be sure to say hello.


----------



## SpecialK_

The red star microdots are swiss bliss, so if you get a hold of them they are bound to be one of the cleanest trips you'll have, very smooth - little body-load, etc. They aren't anything special in strength - around the same as the Ganeshas, possibly slightly higher, but they would feel much more smooth and clean if compared.


----------



## nomy

Got a few Fat Freddy's Cat's saved up for a rainy day. Mind you with my avatar (Fat Freddy himself), I should really have some really. Disappointed to hear they're not as strong as billed though. Not cheap those buggers.


----------



## Mailmonkey

^what's happened to price of acid????

I paid 3 quid each for the Fat Freddies, i can't imagine anyone paying over a fiver for acid. it's a fuckin disgrace.

No wonder acid isn't as good as it used to be  , lol, a new thread for this I reckon.


----------



## Evad

in the 60s it lasted for 6 years and during that time you were in a state of constant orgasm


----------



## SpecialK_

Much like everything else these days, acid only really hits its proper price when bought in bulk (at least 50+).


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i wish i could of seen the height of the acid wave in the 60's, everyone tripping happily, getting on and the cid being the best and for cheap!


----------



## eatcod

Guess it depends what circles you move in - I struggle to get hold of acid at the best of times, and was told that these £4 ones were expensive but it's the first chance I've had in a while to stock up.  In fact this ten strip is the most LSD I've ever had in my possession!  Have paid £2.50 a drop a year ago, but other than that, I mostly hear of £5-10 a dose territory.


----------



## nomy

Mailmonkey said:


> ^what's happened to price of acid????
> 
> I paid 3 quid each for the Fat Freddies, i can't imagine anyone paying over a fiver for acid. it's a fuckin disgrace.



I best not say how much I paid for the Fat Freddy's then. I'm embarrassed  Think I'll stick with my shroom powder in future...


----------



## Mailmonkey

No, not diggin at you nomy, I just really find it hard to see how people justify the markups going on. I know a few people local to me who reckon a tenner is the going rate for a paper tab thesedays.... 8)


----------



## nomy

Naa man, that's cool. I know you weren't gettin at me  Just a bit shocked at how much others pay for stuff. The difference can be shocking. For any drug really. Still, it was my choice to buy


----------



## deano88

to be honest if someone told me a tenner a tab i'd probably take it as acid is so fucking hard to get. luckily tho a mate of mine can get some dancing bears for me soon has anyone tried these yet?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ apparently they arent the best about, i wouldnt pay a tenner for them if thats the price. the reason acid has went up in price is because of its rarity, i would of gladly (and did) paid a tenner a trip last year since acid was unobtainable for me at that point, but now its about in abundance and the price has came down, 5er a touch is a reasonable price imo especially for all the effort a chemist has went to to make such a complex chemical for thousands of people to enjoy, im happy enough to give that person money aslong as they keep up the amazing work


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> ^ apparently they arent the best about, i wouldnt pay a tenner for them if thats the price. the reason acid has went up in price is because of its rarity, i would of gladly (and did) paid a tenner a trip last year since acid was unobtainable for me at that point, but now its about in abundance and the price has came down, 5er a touch is a reasonable price imo especially for all the effort a chemist has went to to make such a complex chemical for thousands of people to enjoy, im happy enough to give that person money aslong as they keep up the amazing work



thing is mate i have never tried acid before but i have been searching for about 5 years for someone who can get hold of it, iv'e had plenty of false promises and being let down last minute and now i am FINALLY able to get my hands on some the price is just not a issue atm. btw i'm not a complete psychedelic newby i have tried mushrooms a couple of times and AMT a fuck load of times but i know that neither compare to acid i just wouldn't be happy til i got some 

although just so you know i'm paying fiver each for them so not too bad. you say the dancing bears are not the best around but there not terribal right?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

deano88 said:


> thing is mate i have never tried acid before but i have been searching for about 5 years for someone who can get hold of it, iv'e had plenty of false promises and being let down last minute and now i am FINALLY able to get my hands on some the price is just not a issue atm. btw i'm not a complete psychedelic newby i have tried mushrooms a couple of times and AMT a fuck load of times but i know that neither compare to acid i just wouldn't be happy til i got some
> 
> although just so you know i'm paying fiver each for them so not too bad. you say the dancing bears are not the best around but there not terribal right?



glad ur gonna be taking your plunge into lucy land soon mate, its a fun and wacky place :D

from what ive heard, the GD bears have been either really weak or non active (sorry to burst ur bubble mate) have a wee look over at the american acid thread for more info on them but then again they could be completely different blotter to the ones you get, once u get ur trips, try identify them with other ones that have been posted here and there. you will eventually find your ones and their estimated strength. eat one, wait an hour then eat another if your feeling nothing, just sit down and have a wee drink or toke for the come up, always helps me when preparing to be launched into trip town 

mushrooms are quite like acid but somehow different, i find mushrooms a bit more cleaner and natural feeling as do a few friends, i find acid more edgier than mushrooms, the visuals are more clearer and fucked up on acid, but each experience is different from the last one, mushrooms just tend to turn me to ....... well...a laughing pile of mush lol


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> glad ur gonna be taking your plunge into lucy land soon mate, its a fun and wacky place :D
> 
> from what ive heard, the GD bears have been either really weak or non active (sorry to burst ur bubble mate) have a wee look over at the american acid thread for more info on them but then again they could be completely different blotter to the ones you get, once u get ur trips, try identify them with other ones that have been posted here and there. you will eventually find your ones and their estimated strength. eat one, wait an hour then eat another if your feeling nothing, just sit down and have a wee drink or toke for the come up, always helps me when preparing to be launched into trip town
> 
> mushrooms are quite like acid but somehow different, i find mushrooms a bit more cleaner and natural feeling as do a few friends, i find acid more edgier than mushrooms, the visuals are more clearer and fucked up on acid, but each experience is different from the last one, mushrooms just tend to turn me to ....... well...a laughing pile of mush lol



thanks for the info mate. well i been told the dancing bears i'm getting are 130ug. is that strong? i'll be drinking and toking when i take my cid altough i will have other drugs available i wont be mixing as i wanna experience it on its own first. i know what you mean about shrooms i just cant stop laughing on them! the visuals i get from shrooms are usually spirals, colour changes, echoing voices etc but never really full blown hallucinations or anything real intense.

i just hope these dancing bears are different to the ones you described will soon find out %)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

take that dosage with a pinch of salt, i have ganesha blotter that are sold as 100ug but others have estimated it as 80-90ug, i think i know were them bears are coming from aswell (holland), 130ug is a nice dose, that would be perfect for a first trip, take one (providing dosage is correct) and that should have your tripping nicely, also acid is very much like the way you have described mushrooms until you go into higher dosages, then you get the full blown hallucinations 

if your aiming for that then drop 2 and see how it goes, since ur experienced with mushies and AMT (something i still have to try and has been on my list for ages now), i reckon u could handle a nice dose then. look forward to that moment, when everyone in the room goes quite, theres no noise and could hear a pin drop, then you realise, dude im starting to trip here :D 
i love seeing that expression in a first timers face aswell, when they realise they r finally tripping, u never forget it


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> take that dosage with a pinch of salt, i have ganesha blotter that are sold as 100ug but others have estimated it as 80-90ug, i think i know were them bears are coming from aswell (holland), 130ug is a nice dose, that would be perfect for a first trip, take one (providing dosage is correct) and that should have your tripping nicely, also acid is very much like the way you have described mushrooms until you go into higher dosages, then you get the full blown hallucinations
> 
> if your aiming for that then drop 2 and see how it goes, since ur experienced with mushies and AMT (something i still have to try and has been on my list for ages now), i reckon u could handle a nice dose then. look forward to that moment, when everyone in the room goes quite, theres no noise and could hear a pin drop, then you realise, dude im starting to trip here :D
> i love seeing that expression in a first timers face aswell, when they realise they r finally tripping, u never forget it



nice one sounds good to me yes my mate tells me they from holland. i think i'll start with just the one tho as i'll be doing it with 2 other mates who are also taking it for first time so i might need my head together a little bit .

so is that what happens when you start to trip properly does everything go silent or are you just talking about other people in the room coming up and not saying anything due to shock


----------



## matt<3ketamine

other people in the room coming up and not saying anything due to shock :D

ive brought a good few mates into the world of tripping and each time their facial expressions get better and better whenever they realise that the wall is pulsating in time with the music


----------



## deano88

nice!! i cant wait to put some of my old skool rave on i wanna see the walls pulsate like a motherfucker 

when i got a bit more experienced with acid i will try it with mdma i heard the combo is awesome


----------



## matt<3ketamine

yea im going to be trying that combo soon hopefully, i only tried md last week there and can see how it would make for a good combo

definately man, wack on moogwai's labyrinth and hear some wise voices talk to you from the walls (i will never forget that night :D)


----------



## deano88

trance aint really my scene i'm more into jungle techno, old skool hardcore, techno, acid techno, hardtek and jungle but as i got older i more open minded i like all sorts man but those my favs 

man i wish i didn't have to wait til next week to get some cid i want it more now!!!


----------



## GanjaCat

£3 each seems like a nice find at this time in the UK. I have recently tryed Cid for the first time. £5 a hit but they were 150ug's per £5, so i feel thats reasonable, considering he gave me 50mg free DMT and it was the first time i met him too


----------



## matt<3ketamine

im into everything mate, i love all them genres but for tripping i prefer to listen to some aphex twin or biosphere, nice ambient stuff, then once ive came up i wack on the big bassy tuneage! photek - ni ten ichi ryu. a great song to listen to when tripping, gets inside your head and tricks you

patience, once lucy arrives, she will never leave your side


----------



## matt<3ketamine

GanjaCat said:


> £3 each seems like a nice find at this time in the UK. I have recently tryed Cid for the first time. £5 a hit but they were 150ug's per £5, so i feel thats reasonable, considering he gave me 50mg free DMT and it was the first time i met him too



as the aliens say 'take me to your dealer'


----------



## deano88

GanjaCat said:


> £3 each seems like a nice find at this time in the UK. I have recently tryed Cid for the first time. £5 a hit but they were 150ug's per £5, so i feel thats reasonable, considering he gave me 50mg free DMT and it was the first time i met him too



how was your first time then mate was it what you expected?


----------



## GanjaCat

Umm more or less what i expected. The visuals where crazy but it was the headfuck that i was looking for and it was twice what i expected.. I tripped on the ONLY day it has snowed in my town since 1997'ish so that made it 10x better than i could have expected. The DMT on the other hand i couldnt have ever even expected a 10th of what i got, first time and i broke through which was the best trip i have ever had.


----------



## silverhaze

Any more Ganesha tabs in belfast folks? Finished college today, time to trip


----------



## SpecialK_

Yeah still plenty about!


----------



## Spliff Politics

Can anyone comment on the acid & mephedrone combo?


----------



## captain codshit

Apparently there's some lovely liquid in the N.E. Mate was getting some hash the other night and ended up getting 2 drops free on a sugar cube! Trying to make enquires and get just a couple and save them for the right day, setting and company. Haven't done LSD in a good while and tbh it's not my thing. Actually preffer pure 2c-b powder as it's more forgiving and easier on the head I find


----------



## tekkeN

Spliff Politics said:


> Can anyone comment on the acid & mephedrone combo?



ew, first time I proper tried meph was on acid, made the (horrific) comedown even worse.. did sniff it all though and that stuff never agrees with me but personally I wouldn't recommend it..  well, I just wouldn't recommend meph full stop, no chance of E?


----------



## SpecialK_

Still plenty of Ganesha about and some twins blotter.


----------



## Spliff Politics

tekkeN said:


> ew, first time I proper tried meph was on acid, made the (horrific) comedown even worse.. did sniff it all though and that stuff never agrees with me but personally I wouldn't recommend it..  well, I just wouldn't recommend meph full stop, no chance of E?



Sadly not . As you said meph never seems to agree with you, not too sure whether to take the risk or not. Saything this, i can tell i'm going to end up doing it anyway


----------



## technocat

some nice hoffs around Dublin, not excessively strong but there a nice dose


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

can get fat freddies 6ea and twins 5ea at the moment, could get 100 twins for 3ea if i wanted to, but can only get freddies individually.

Not actually tried the freddies yet keep meaning to grab a few to try. Heard they were meant to be strong though. The twins are pretty decent about 100ug. Seems to be plenty about, makes a change for me to be honest compared to usual, used to come across liquid alot more than tabs, but not seen liquid for a while and just tabs now.


----------



## tekkeN

the freddies i had were good but not mindblowing, worth 6ea, depending on how good the twins are? manchester btw


----------



## SpecialK_

tekkeN said:


> the freddies i had were good but not mindblowing, worth 6ea, depending on how good the twins are? manchester btw



Are they standard for tabs such as ganesha and twins? Or stronger?


----------



## EMPB

dancing bears are ok not as strong as the shivas (which are dynamite) certainly, but not as bad as some people are making out. i wouldnt have bought as many as i did if they were rubbish


----------



## matt<3ketamine

well i was only going from what i had read in other parts of this thread and other threads on lsd, good to hear they are not as bad as i thought 

plenty of ganeshas still about belfast, i think they are here to stay for a good while, not that i have a problem with that, its just the taste of them, before i eat one i tend to get the taste before even eating it which isnt very nice :/


----------



## eatcod

eatcod said:


> Just picked up some fat freddy's cat blotter, was told it was 220 mics.  Don't think it was precisely the same design as shown here - were there variations on the larger sheet?



after checking, the tabs i have are the same design after all!

havent dosed one yet though


----------



## benson7

I've been offered quite a few different batches of late, seems things are really picking up on the blotter front right now.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ what all have you been offered?


----------



## SpecialK_

Twins and Ganesha about for me, pretty similar tabs.


----------



## barera

Meant to be getting some alex grays. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## SpecialK_

barera said:


> Meant to be getting some alex grays. Anyone heard anything?



These are Ganesha.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Anyone come across blue elephants with an alex grey print on the back?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Anyone come across blue elephants with an alex grey print on the back?



Those are the Ganesha's


----------



## benson7

Mostly the Hoffs with the Alex Grey print and also Ganeshas.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_writings1.shtml
an interesting read for anyone interested in LSD purity, the last line from shulgin intrigued me;

'The psychedelic movement, which has been in eclipse for ten years, will remain dormant until people can get LSD of known strength and purity. Until then, if you are an acidhead, chances are you've never taken LSD.'


----------



## tekkeN

haa bullshit, sorry Shulgin but the chances are you HAVE taken LSD, they even did that test where someone had a vial of pharmaceutical Sandoz LSD (not as pure as made by Owsley but certainly LSD) and everyone who tried it didn't think it any different or better than the street acid they had taken


----------



## benson7

tekkeN said:


> haa bullshit, sorry Shulgin but the chances are you HAVE taken LSD, they even did that test where someone had a vial of pharmaceutical Sandoz LSD (not as pure as made by Owsley but certainly LSD) and everyone who tried it didn't think it any different or better than the street acid they had taken



Exactly. I even remember seeing reports (either on BL or shroomery) where some of those bitter tasting Hoffman tabs were siezed by the USA authorities and tested positive for LSD. The effects produced from those tabs has been similar to every type of blotter I've tried.

Edit - Also see this link, http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_article3.shtml where the authorities have examined the strength of blotters over the years.


----------



## Greenstar420

Well everyone this has been a good year with some great doses and beautiful prints,  Cant wait to see what 2011 has in store!  Hopefully the acid gods are whipping up some fresh batches and laying them strong!!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

we can only prey


----------



## ferrett1979

SpecialK_ said:


> These are Ganesha.



Gansheas worth a fiver ago mate? or r the tiwinns better?


----------



## SpecialK_

ferrett1979 said:


> Gansheas worth a fiver ago mate? or r the tiwinns better?



Similar, so I couldn't be exact on dosage. I favour the Ganeshas, been getting them for a few months - only problem is the taste but the twins have it also.


----------



## slim567

Some LUSH liquid around in brizzle!  2011 is gunna be triptastic :D


----------



## aaronmalone99

first post on here, Really hope I can get some in 2011, since I have no contacts its usually £10 for 1 regardless of quality, with dosage never known and impossible to get more than 1. :/ and I live not far from belfast :/


----------



## SpecialK_

Keep looking, if you live in Malone your pretty close to plenty of LSD. Belfast is flooded with them Ganeshas, about 2 months ago you would be offered them everywhere.


----------



## aaronmalone99

I live in lisburn, but I thought for most non northern irish they wouldn't know where that is

and yeah but I have no idea where to look :/


----------



## SpecialK_

Last person I spoke to from Lisburn couldn't get any either, try hitting the local Belfast scene and you'll come across some.


----------



## aaronmalone99

thats my major problem, I have no contacts and no idea of what the local scene is or the etiquette, not that I'm stupid about these things, I just have no idea how to deal with them, I only got it due to a massive fluke

I'm not looking for contacts by the way, just the etiquette of meeting them, if thats okay? like if its not against the rules?


----------



## Bella Figura

We can't tell you much besides hippies generally have the best drugs. If there's any psytrance events I'd go there, should fairly easy to meet people they're probably quite nice.


----------



## aaronmalone99

I know but, its hard to explain, say I go to a psytrance event, I'm a pretty weedy and square looking guy and not very talkative, I don't wanna just walk up to someone and go hey got any acid? and I can't just shout: hey I wanna trip!

so how could you attract someones interest? as it seems impossible to get from any contacts I have


----------



## Bella Figura

I understand its gonna be hard if you're not a chatty person, I wouldn't worry about your appearance, anyone who takes acid probably isn't going to care 

Well the easiest way would be to get chatting to people about the night/music/something or other and then ask them if they know where you can get some if you'd rather not flat out ask them from the start. But I've had people just come up to me asking if I had any pills etc and I never took offense.

But you're going to need to ask someone, there isn't much etiquette involved besides don't be rude about it or persistently ask the same person when they've said no, I wish there was a secret handshake or something :D


----------



## aaronmalone99

a secret handshake would be ideal, press the knuckle by the little finger or something similar

okay with that in mind, who would be the best bet, like if you went into a room how would you guess the person most likely to know someone or have something?


----------



## benson7

Just look for the guys staring at their hands! Works every time...


----------



## Bella Figura

Its psytrance, I'd be very surprised if anyone there was straightedge. Seriously just chat to anyone, forget about preconceptions of dealers etc and don't overthink it. Might be trial and error but if you really want it you've got to go for it, nothing terrible will happen from politely asking people after having a chat. Failing that, find the most wasted person there.

I'd like it if this thread could go back to regional lsd availability, good luck on your search


----------



## SpecialK_

You'll get offered it most likely if your in the right place, when you get in with the crowd who has it there is always someone walking around offering it. Helps if you are looking messed yourself so they know your not straight edge either.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Yeah I managed to score some nice acid and a number from a psytrance event in London. Definitely the best place to go if you want some big boy hardcore shit like acid, almost a 100% guaranteed score.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> Similar, so I couldn't be exact on dosage. I favour the Ganeshas, been getting them for a few months - only problem is the taste but the twins have it also.



have you tried the twins?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

aaronmalone99 said:


> I live in lisburn, but I thought for most non northern irish they wouldn't know where that is
> 
> and yeah but I have no idea where to look :/



the ganesha are up lisburn as well mate, just gotta know the right people in places like that tho, be best heading to belfast for a night and look for a breakcore/acid techno/ psytrance night, there will be plenty of people there with them beauties


----------



## tekkeN

slim567 said:


> Some LUSH liquid around in brizzle!  2011 is gunna be triptastic :D



yeah some mates on nye went to Tribe of Frog psyh trance on nye and when we met them the next day they had all been blown away by some liquid, hope its around up north


----------



## ricardo08

Had some acid on wednesday. They had blue/red/orange coloured pattern on the front, but the back was white with what looked like a picture of Ganesha or some kind of Indian god/symbol..this picture was black line.

Anyone know what these were?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ricardo08 said:


> Had some acid on wednesday. They had blue/red/orange coloured pattern on the front, but the back was white with what looked like a picture of *Ganesha* or some kind of Indian god/symbol..this picture was black line.
> 
> Anyone know what these were?



theres your answer


----------



## ricardo08

matt<3ketamine said:


> theres your answer



Do the ganesha's have a black and white back as well as a coloured front image then?

I could only see part of the image on the back so I'm not sure exactly what it was.


----------



## SpecialK_

Picked up some more Ganesha, one connect has dried up and wont be getting more for a while - not sure if this means a potential end for this batch but seems unlikely to happen for another few months. 

Dancing Bears also, what has everyone's sources been dosing these as? I've heard ranges from 90-140ug - the higher end seeming a bit too high so I'd like some opinions.


----------



## SpecialK_

ricardo08 said:


> Do the ganesha's have a black and white back as well as a coloured front image then?
> 
> I could only see part of the image on the back so I'm not sure exactly what it was.



Ganesha have an Alex Grey art on the front:





- This is actually art piece is over 100 tabs of LSD and this only shows a small section.

Then Ganesha on the back in black and white, although with these blotter sometimes the back is a brown paper, although what seems to be stronger or just more recently laid blotter is a white background:





- This art of Ganesha is 25 tabs of LSD.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

some grateful dead bears hopefully making their ways to this side of the waters soon


----------



## smrhh

Have seen all of these fairly recently.

Ganeshas, shivas and shiva ohms in order of availability.

I don't actually think the shiva ohms are 230 ug.

Like the original poster I think the shivas are the best of the bunch !!





Mushr00mhead said:


> I got these *Alex Grey / Ganesha* blotters and would like to know how good these are. Ive heard they have only 60-90ug but the vendor sayed it had about 120ug. Havent tested them yet, but I will drop two of them to check potency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got these *Shiva 2010* blotters which I like the most. 150ug in these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At last, a vendor got these *Shiva Ohm* blotters that have over 250ug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these are in Sweden & Finland atm...


----------



## smrhh

There must be two batches of the fat freddies circulating then.

The ones I have tried are real dynamite. Best I've seen all year. I can easily believe they are 200ug +

Very very strong imo ...

btw the first time this print did the rounds was 1999/2000 millennium. 




tekkeN said:


> the ones i had were exactly the same design as that pic but slightly darker, looked like a dark shade of purple? but only saw them briefly
> 
> maybe the ones i had had not been stored properly but they were NOT over 200ug, only had one and got a nice trip but felt similar to one hit of the liquid that was around for ages and that was supposed to be around 100ug
> 
> still good tabs and be careful if some of them are actually 220 you would have to be careful doing more than one!


----------



## smrhh

Does anyone have first hand experience of the space adventures aka silver surfers?




Sega420 said:


> Glasgow-
> 
> blotter;
> Ganesh/Alex Grey print - £6-£10 a tab depending who you get it through.
> Space Adventure/Silver Surfers - £3.50 in bulk. tested at 200ug per dose.
> 
> there's still sugar cubes and vials of that liquid kicking about Glasgow for about £5 a hit (depending on source).
> personally i would recommend the Ganesh blotters that are still doing the rounds if you can get em.
> much better quality than the cubes/liquid. very nice and smooth, clean trip.


----------



## ricardo08

SpecialK_ said:


> Ganesha have an Alex Grey art on the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This is actually art piece is over 100 tabs of LSD and this only shows a small section.
> 
> Then Ganesha on the back in black and white, although with these blotter sometimes the back is a brown paper, although what seems to be stronger or just more recently laid blotter is a white background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This art of Ganesha is 25 tabs of LSD.



Yeah that's them. They were lovely 

Tasted like hairspray though...could that mean possible DOx and not LSD?


----------



## SpecialK_

Nope, it's just the inky blotter, don't worry these have been tested and came back positive for LSD. I hate it too, especially when dosing 3+ brings nausea.


----------



## ricardo08

Yeah, I took 2 and the taste was almost unbearable. Worth it though %)


----------



## tekkeN

had 2 Ganesha (think they were..) on the tail end of a hobo drug binge in Manchester this week, didn't get a good look at them just ate 2 then proceeded to go a bit mental wandering round parks drinking tins of lager, smokin joints an got kicked out of spoons for sniffing K off the table, defo getting some more of these very good tabs at the peak people and sound and colour were all twisting together in a very special way


----------



## ricardo08

^ Sounds messy. I noticed the colour/sound merging as well. Was overall an extremely colourful trip compared to previous ones.

I spent a good few hours watching this on my mates HD TV, playing with different speeds. It was mindblowing at the time. Nature has much more beautiful patterns and fractals than any CGI.

Ahhh acid


----------



## coollemon

ricardo08 said:


> ^ Sounds messy. I noticed the colour/sound merging as well. Was overall an extremely colourful trip compared to previous ones.
> 
> I spent a good few hours watching this on my mates HD TV, playing with different speeds. It was mindblowing at the time. Nature has much more beautiful patterns and fractals than any CGI.
> 
> Ahhh acid




Bookmarked for when i drop my next acid.%)


----------



## Greenstar420

ricardo08 said:


> ^ Sounds messy. I noticed the colour/sound merging as well. Was overall an extremely colourful trip compared to previous ones.
> 
> I spent a good few hours watching this on my mates HD TV, playing with different speeds. It was mindblowing at the time. Nature has much more beautiful patterns and fractals than any CGI.
> 
> Ahhh acid



Hell yea man, Good link,   I also bookmarked for next trip!!   That jellyfish is trippy lookin!


----------



## ricardo08

The jellyfish are awesome. Check out the second part as well, the cuttlefish look sweet when you're tripping


----------



## matt<3ketamine

ricardo08 said:


> ^ Sounds messy. I noticed the colour/sound merging as well. Was overall an extremely colourful trip compared to previous ones.
> 
> I spent a good few hours watching this on my mates HD TV, playing with different speeds. It was mindblowing at the time. Nature has much more beautiful patterns and fractals than any CGI.
> 
> Ahhh acid



that is just incredible when on cid, my cousin had the whole lot of them shows and played them to me aswell as chris cunninghams dvd while tripping on a bit of acid, wonder what it would look like on a HD screen tho


----------



## zebedee23

Iv had these ganeshes, fairly week, small  papers think called alex grey with a trippy pic of a brain a bit stronger & a load of grateful dead teddys definitely the strongest of the 3!! Those fake Hoffman 'originals' that were going about were also pretty weak!! Some very good clear & dark liquid 2!! In London!


----------



## missing old pills

Not done trips in ages! Are they good these days?
I've some brilliant and some bad freeky shit on them


----------



## SpecialK_

Pretty standard, most popular at the moment are Ganesha, Dancing Bears, Hofmanns, Dali Lamas, Twins, Fat Freedys. Ganeshas are everywhere, hard to avoid in my opinion.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

missing old pills said:


> Not done trips in ages! Are they good these days?
> I've some brilliant and some bad freeky shit on them



cant comment on if it is the same as it was ages ago but since last year i have fairly enjoyed all of the batches i have got to try, my favourite being shiva blotter i was given a taste of before and at a festival, each time was i was a giggly trippy mess :D

best acid trips are just when sitting in your house, some good music, good mates and maybe a few drinks (in my case we toke a fair bit before blast off), thats all ya need for a good wee trip setting IMO/IME


----------



## ricardo08

^ Agreed.

I prefered the ganeshas to the dancing bears. I think the bears were stronger though but I only took 1.


----------



## SpecialK_

Anyone also any input on the Dancing Bears? I'm being told they are 140ug but want to confirm they are decently stronger than the likes of Ganesha before switching over - I like those tabs.


----------



## barera

SpecialK_ said:


> Anyone also any input on the Dancing Bears? I'm being told they are 140ug but want to confirm they are decently stronger than the likes of Ganesha before switching over - I like those tabs.



The bears are not 140 thats for sure. i would say around 100 with shivas being around 140-150ug


----------



## SpecialK_

As I suspected, I have been told these are a different batch. But this is supposedly proven by the paper, but I have seen paper change with the likes of the Ganesha but the dose being the same.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> As I suspected, I have been told these are a different batch. But this is supposedly proven by the paper, but I have seen paper change with the likes of the Ganesha but the dose being the same.



all you can do now is test them and find out
let us know how they are tho


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

Are the shiva's one of the best about? Never come across them, guess they're pretty hard to find? I would like some stronger tabs to come about, the fat freddies were decent and the twins arent bad but you need a couple. I wish some liquid would come about again it always feels stronger to me somehow.


----------



## SpecialK_

Shivas weren't in that wide of a circulation - although were accessible (could possibly be not as many batches as other blotter), they were good quality especially as they were of the same price. I haven't seen them in a while though.


----------



## barera

Hardcore MDMAster said:


> Are the shiva's one of the best about? Never come across them, guess they're pretty hard to find? I would like some stronger tabs to come about, the fat freddies were decent and the twins arent bad but you need a couple. I wish some liquid would come about again it always feels stronger to me somehow.



You'll need good to connections to get the stronger tabs(shivas, dali lamas), as most people won't sell them because there too strong. A lot of people would loose there minds on some of the stronger tabs in circulation


----------



## Myshkin

Shivas... miss them. Miss my LSD connections, actually. 

Ah well, if you _will_ insist on carrying product everywhere you go, then I suppose a prison sentence is pretty inevitable really. Poor lad.


----------



## trippin_titties

Hardcore MDMAster said:


> Are the shiva's one of the best about? Never come across them, guess they're pretty hard to find? I would like some stronger tabs to come about, the fat freddies were decent and the twins arent bad but you need a couple. I wish some liquid would come about again it always feels stronger to me somehow.



Shivas are nice tabs, got a taster of them while on 3 or so ganesh a while back .. definately added to the trip nicely


----------



## tekkeN

apparently there are 2 Ganesha, both look the same but different dip, one stronger but cant confirm that yet


----------



## trippin_titties

Do mean the backs are a diffrent colour? An earlier batch were white, now most about seem to be brown.. I found the white back ones to be stronger imo.


----------



## tekkeN

ah maybe that's what he was talking about on the phone can't really remember


----------



## trippin_titties

If you had a choice between the two id go for the white back ones, although haven't seen them about for a while


----------



## ricardo08

I had the white ones last week. They're in london in quite large amounts from what I gather.


----------



## trippin_titties

They haven't been about here in a while.. can't get away from the brown back ones over here, hopefully the whites will make their way back


----------



## captain codshit

Hopefully getting hold of the twin tabs someone mentioned earlier in this thread! Should be fun haven't done any acid in a year or so, just lots of 2c's mainly on the trippin front. Also getting some of that liquid sorted locally in the next week or so while it's around. Dude who sells it is an old hippy who always has dynamite polm, apparently it's 125ug per drop, which I don't doubt.


----------



## SpecialK_

White backgrounds are definitely still around, I'm picking up some today. Regarding variation in doses I believe that it could possibly be due to how recently they were laid. I am aware that the ones at the moment are freshly laid and so they could appear more potent but really they just haven't been sitting around for so long. Also depends on how many hands they pass through before they reach you, getting as close to the contact as possible is the best way.


----------



## Glowing aaron

been looking for tabs cid for months  the price i pay for living in farm land.


----------



## Myshkin

Glowing aaron said:


> been looking for tabs cid for months  the price i pay for living in farm land.



Hey, it ain't just the rural folks who are pining. i feel for you though. I suppose we'll have to get into psytrance or summat.


----------



## TekHazard

SamhainGrim said:


> Hey, it ain't just the rural folks who are pining. i feel for you though. I suppose we'll have to get into psytrance or summat.



lol you can be sure to find acid at the psy squat partys 4 for in london


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

SamhainGrim said:


> Hey, it ain't just the rural folks who are pining. i feel for you though. I suppose we'll have to get into psytrance or summat.



Nicely done


----------



## matt<3ketamine

havent had acid in ages it seems but as it has been stated, the ganesha are STILL around, in the plenty as well. im waiting on some stronger blotter for my next cid trip tho


----------



## trippin_titties

SpecialK_ said:


> White backgrounds are definitely still around, I'm picking up some today. Regarding variation in doses I believe that it could possibly be due to how recently they were laid. I am aware that the ones at the moment are freshly laid and so they could appear more potent but really they just haven't been sitting around for so long. Also depends on how many hands they pass through before they reach you, getting as close to the contact as possible is the best way.



Ah, thats glad to hear.... Sorry, i may be picking this up wrong but are you trying to say the paper is turning Brown over time?
And if this is the case then, by logic, yes the white backs would be stronger as it hasn't degraded.


----------



## ricardo08

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> this should really be PM'd.
> 
> Stop giving it away, you _*know*_ who watches these threads.



Shit yeah my bad. I'll delete it. I'm sure the feds know this already though, but yeah.


----------



## Evad

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> this should really be PM'd.
> 
> Stop giving it away, you _*know*_ who watches these threads.



i think that mentioning you can get acid at squat parties is a pretty broad and vaue statement that doesn't need to be PMed...it's hardly a secret that free parties have drugs is it? if he said such and such rig's parties always have acid that would be a bit much or start giving locations but there was no need for that overly sensetive memberation IMO.

bit like saying YOU CAN BUY ECSTASY IN NIGHTCLUBS innit


----------



## captain codshit

I wish people would just stop making out like other peoples posts are dodgy, unless it is direct sourcing or decided apon by a mod!

I've got 4 of these twin tabs booked for tomorrow. Hopefully get the liquid off the boy aswell although will be doing different occassions.

Anyone any input on strength & effect of the twin tabs?


----------



## DR. Ganesha

Just fort id say...... my guys been thru 3 sheets now. 1st were the Ganeshas wich were bloody mindblowing and by far strongest ive had. second were some hoffmans, not sure wich pic as i never saw the full pic. butt it did have writing on the back i think it was actuli the formula for LSD. These wernt very strong, 1 wud be like half a ganesha but wudnt feel as nice if u knw wt i mean. then it was the purple ohms wich wer stronger than the hoffmans much not by far. Also had some microdots wich werent very strong and seemed 2 be abit hit and miss.
What are peoples thorts on the ganeshas? the coloured 1s with the blue on the back. 

peace!


----------



## captain codshit

I heard the Ganeesha's are ~90ug. Don't take that as fact though.


----------



## Feste

I heard they were around that too.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

DR. Ganesha said:


> Just fort id say...... my guys been thru 3 sheets now. 1st were the Ganeshas wich were bloody mindblowing and by far strongest ive had. second were some hoffmans, not sure wich pic as i never saw the full pic. butt it did have writing on the back i think it was actuli the formula for LSD. These wernt very strong, 1 wud be like half a ganesha but wudnt feel as nice if u knw wt i mean. then it was the purple ohms wich wer stronger than the hoffmans much not by far. Also had some microdots wich werent very strong and seemed 2 be abit hit and miss.
> What are peoples thorts on the ganeshas? the coloured 1s with the blue on the back.
> 
> peace!



many people love the ganesha, some complain about the taste but it is normally over after being washed down with a drink easily, i love the ganesha personally like i have stated many times before in the thread, they have stayed as consistantly good trips no matter what background colour (white/brown), only the people laying them would know weather the backgrounds represent any form of purity or strength, people just enjoy a good bit of speculation about their drugs these days and thats all what this background chat is really 

to give my two cents, the white BG ones i had when they first came around were lovely clean hits but the brown BG ones were a little less clean feeling i would say, but this is just speculation and an opinion


----------



## SpecialK_

Got my Ganeshas today and turned out they are the brown ones today. I have been informed by numerous sources (reliable ones) that these appear to be stronger than the batches I've previously tried. I also know they are more recently laid, so I could expect more of these being out for a while.
Also got some liquid possibly on the way if all goes well. Happy days! - except for the ganesh taste, going to see Narnia tomorrow, planning to be in it rather than watching it.


----------



## captain codshit

I've got 4 Twins & possibly 2drops of liquid for tomorrow if I don't binge out on stims too much first


----------



## matt<3ketamine

get them in yeeeee codshit :D


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

mmm would be great to find liquid again, love that stuff. Had some liquid that just blew your head off from 1 drop once like seriously strong shit must have been 300mic or something daft.

Never managed to find it again though, only sampled it twice and both times were really strong trips still had other great liquid but this 1 certain stuff was just insane.


----------



## SpecialK_

Just about to eat some Ganesha for a trip to Narnia at the cinema! Going to be fun have a good Saturday all, if I start to comeup I'll be back.


----------



## SpecialK_

Shit tastes like perfume.


----------



## tekkeN

anyone heard about 'elephant' blotter? that is all I have been told about them it apparently very good  

certainly seems to be plenty about which is a good thing, know for sure there are good paper trips in Manchester but no liquid? there was so many vials around for ages in manc but recently the only liquid I have heard of comes from the south


----------



## SpecialK_

Ate some (as far as I'm aware) freshly laid (in the past 2 months or so) Ganesha of the brown background. I found the taste normally with them much stronger and similar to perfume but the hit itself much more potent. I'm unaware if this is due to degrading or a dose change but a heads up to anyone picking any up to snap these up as I'm far more impressed by this latest batch.


----------



## SpecialK_

Update on availability:
*Ganeshas - wide circulation
*Dancing bears - wide circulation
*Avatars

Anyone any more information on these avatars?


----------



## DR. Ganesha

matt<3ketamine said:


> many people love the ganesha, some complain about the taste but it is normally over after being washed down with a drink easily, i love the ganesha personally like i have stated many times before in the thread, they have stayed as consistantly good trips no matter what background colour (white/brown), only the people laying them would know weather the backgrounds represent any form of purity or strength, people just enjoy a good bit of speculation about their drugs these days and thats all what this background chat is really
> 
> to give my two cents, the white BG ones i had when they first came around were lovely clean hits but the brown BG ones were a little less clean feeling i would say, but this is just speculation and an opinion



I cant find anywhere the ganesha sheet / pic that i had. it wasnt a blak n white or blk/white/brown one. and wasnt any of the sheets on the pages previously. it has loads of colours init. most intricate design ive seen. very vivid colours everywhere. i had a pic of the whole sheet, but tht was actuli sent 2 me by a bloke from amsterdam who had them, he calimed they were nearly 200mics and that they were the strongest in europe. he wasnt trying 2 sell so there was no reason for him to lie etc. Then i got the tabs and cudnt believe it!, fair enuff they myt nta been the same. it was my first time and blew me away. the worst time i spent a whole day with my eyes closed hardly sed a word. was fuckin unbearable and tht was from a load of skunk, a hell of a lot of m-cat and about 2 tabs spaced over the nyt. ate the second at about 6 in the morning after smashin m-cat. one of the worst ideas ive ever had...


----------



## matt<3ketamine

avatars, yummy yum yum :D


----------



## tekkeN

SpecialK_ said:


> Update on availability:
> *Ganeshas - wide circulation
> *Dancing bears - wide circulation
> *Avatars
> 
> Anyone any more information on these avatars?



my sister had an avatar at Boom festival in Portugal, this was the summer of 2010, and told me it was the strongest tab she had had by miles.. She's not done loads of cid but the Shiva she got me when I was over was great and apparently one avatar was a _lot_ stronger than one of them

her and her best friend thought they were the same person as it was as if they were reading each others thoughts, literally freaked out and had to ask people to convince them they were not one being, telepathic acid! 

 obviously they may be a new sheet or have degraded somewhat, but there were certainly some very strong avatars around last year


----------



## SpecialK_

Great, they are more expensive - dose wise works out more expensive than what I'm getting but I may just pickup a few to try.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Avatars are supposedly 240ug, but currently going for £10 a pop, not worth it IMO.


----------



## Myshkin

tekkeN said:


> there was so many vials around for ages in manc but recently the only liquid I have heard of comes from the south



Tell me about it! I ended up at a party where a guy offered to hook me up with his mate who could sell me a vial. I just thought "Liquid acid? Bullshit. Fuck oooooffff!" and never bothered to get the number. Turns out it was very, very, very true after all. 

Unbelievably (given my shitty connections) I may be able to source some avatars in the near future. It's been a while though, so for anyone lucky enough to have had them, do you think I should proceed with caution and start with half, especially as I might have to interact with non-trippers?


----------



## tekkeN

also had a Fat Freddy on saturday, purchased in a club, really wasn't very strong, even less than when I first tried them, has anyone had a Fat Freddy that delivered to the promises? I mean they are ok was tripping off one but not very much, just mild certainly not as good as the Ganesha


----------



## SpecialK_

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> Avatars are supposedly 240ug, but currently going for £10 a pop, not worth it IMO.



I've picked up some to try, I'll get some pictures up asap. I'm only trying them for a change, you have the right idea, these sound great to everyone due to their high dose but actually work out more expensive than say eating 3 blotter of ~dose. - Hence the reason I'm just trying to make sure.


----------



## deano88

i should be getting some avatars soon it will be my second time tripping first time i had some dancing bears i had to have two of them in one to get a half decent buzz. i heard these avatars are strong but i'm thinking of having two in one go anyway.

would having one and then another about 4 or 5 hours later make the trip stronger or woould it be best to have 2 in one go?


----------



## DR. Ganesha

deano88 said:


> i should be getting some avatars soon it will be my second time tripping first time i had some dancing bears i had to have two of them in one to get a half decent buzz. i heard these avatars are strong but i'm thinking of having two in one go anyway.
> 
> would having one and then another about 4 or 5 hours later make the trip stronger or woould it be best to have 2 in one go?



Unless ur a lunatic then dont take two 200mics+ doses at once on ur second trip! 

but fair play i know alot of people that love thqat shit! Mind melting! %)


----------



## ktdatura

It was this thread that led me to registering to this site. I have been looking for some in scotland for a while on and off. We had some from a friend of a friend but he is nowhere to be found now and with it went our only contact. Anyone know if there are supplies heading to scotland? or are they available in the cities already?


----------



## deano88

might do one and a half then. i dunno but cant wait to get them. i wanna hear from people who have tried them so i got a idea what there like


----------



## SpecialK_

Acids about Scotland, I'm sure of it.

Regarding the Avatars, take one mate, if you aren't at that point you want to be take another at the three hour mark. After that your just lengthening the trip. I highly advise just taking the one and seeing how it is, if it doesn't work for you then maybe lucy just isn't the drug for you.


----------



## Safrolette

deano88 said:


> i had to have two of them in one to get a half decent buzz



LSD potency can vary wildly from tab to tab - definitely would not take two at once 
If you get the right one in the right setting and on the right frame of mind I'll bet you'll love it


----------



## ktdatura

SpecialK_ said:


> Acids about Scotland, I'm sure of it.



I'm sure it is somewhere too, it's just finding it that's the problem. As it will be coming in little amounts for friends of the buyer. I need to live in a city I think!


----------



## 33Hz

SpecialK_ said:


> *Dancing bears - wide circulation




Anyone tried these yet? I've heard they are 130ug tabs.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

take that wish a pinch of salt, have heard good and bad things about the bears, seems like they may have been laid unevenly as some say really good doses and others say weaker/weak doses


----------



## SpecialK_

Finally getting Avatars the same price as the Ganesha, wont be trying for a while but when I do hopefully they will be stronger, be nice to see a change in blotter art. Anyone any idea if there is a pic on the back?


----------



## smet

could someone please post a pic up of the avatars when they have them please! they sound tasty!


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Are avatars in reference to the film?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Are avatars in reference to the film?



Yup, thats the print


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Nice! Would love to see a picture of the print.


----------



## illuz1oN

Anyone know of any blotter hitting the NE/Durham/Newcastle/Sunderland area?


----------



## captain codshit

Have many people tried these Avatars? I'm hearing 240ugs!! Thinking of buying a few but are they as clean as the twins were? 2 of those 90ug twins got me a lovely LSD feeling, nearly as good as the liquid I've done. But could of done with doing 3 I reckon for full blown melting walls etc! Those Avatars look tastey but £10 a pop, are they worth it? 

Thanks


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Found this pic on another forum


----------



## captain codshit

Aye they sound the absolute business. Proper high dose tabs. Just wondering if they are proper clean LSD, I was impressed with those twin tabs, still have a couple left but want to grab a few of those Avatar's while they're around!


----------



## jamesc81

On the site im looking on them avatars are 180 ug


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

jamesc81 said:


> On the site im looking on them avatars are 180 ug



Do you mind posting the link if it is a non sourcing website? A lot of people pulling out random figures, would be nice to see where they are getting them from.


----------



## captain codshit

Well I'm paying £5 for 90ug tabs so that would make sense I guess. Hope they are 240ug though! :D


----------



## jamesc81

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Do you mind posting the link if it is a non sourcing website? A lot of people pulling out random figures, would be nice to see where they are getting them from.



dont think that would go down to well to be honest plus its a tor site


----------



## Greenstar420

Nice to see the avatars finally, Id love to see the whole sheet or page


----------



## SpecialK_

Finally picked up some Avatars, appearance difference is even noticeable compared to Ganesha I know by looking at it I wont have inky taste trouble. Although wont be testing for another week.


----------



## tekkeN

doing the Ganesha again tomorrow, hopefully these are the same as the last didn't look last time but the latest ones have Ganesha on one side and an Alex Grey print on the other will upload a pic when I can borrow a camera


----------



## captain codshit

SpecialK_ said:


> Finally picked up some Avatars, appearance difference is even noticeable compared to Ganesha I know by looking at it I wont have inky taste trouble. Although wont be testing for another week.



Let us know how you get on! Either way I'm getting a few they sound pretty wicked from what my mate said, although he says 240ug?

Has anyone ever done LSD + mephedrone together?


----------



## PredatorVision

captain codshit said:


> Has anyone ever done LSD + mephedrone together?



Yeah a few times, every time its been awful. It's fun for the first half-hour or so but once you start to come down off of the first mephedrone hit it really brings your trip down/ makes you feel shit and have to either deal with it or keep bumping up until the acid wears off... which really isn't preferable, stick with MDMA works much better in combination with LSD.


----------



## captain codshit

Too late, I've eaten 2 of those 90ug twin tabs. Tried them before & enjoyed - clean LSD! I still have a whole g of pure meph so just going to bomb candyflip style! 

Felt comfortable enough to do it, all the crazy lights set, plenty of booze, benzo's, weed.

I can forsee an interesting evening! %)


----------



## ricardo08

tekkeN said:


> doing the Ganesha again tomorrow, hopefully these are the same as the last didn't look last time but the latest ones have Ganesha on one side and an Alex Grey print on the other will upload a pic when I can borrow a camera



These are good.

How are you all determining the dose of these tabs? Is it reliable or just what you've been told?


----------



## captain codshit

those twins are good, happy clean cid  but I think 3 of them would have been more like it.

Any report on these Avatars?


----------



## Ian224

The Avatars look nice, I'm getting some in about 2 weeks. I will let you know how they are


----------



## smet

my friend has a few that he was calling blue aliens? wondering if they might be the avatars...


----------



## captain codshit

^ Probably. I'm hearing the Avatars are on par with the Dali Lamas!  Quite expensive but they sound worth the £10 price tag I'd say!


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Got some Avatars on the way, will report back on strength.


----------



## DR. Ganesha

captain codshit said:


> Let us know how you get on! Either way I'm getting a few they sound pretty wicked from what my mate said, although he says 240ug?
> 
> Has anyone ever done LSD + mephedrone together?



I have done LSD and pure meph a few times. One time it was wiv the powerful ganeshas after id been kaning meph, dropped just over half and it was fuckin beautiful! wud be looking at stuff and everything in the bakground wud b goin mental! the last time i took meph n cid i had abit too much cid and it went thee wrong way......


----------



## DR. Ganesha

Last 100 purple Ohms left. im gettin a few friday so will upload a pic. anyone had any? Then thersa fresh sheet. not been told what it is yet! Hope its avatars.......


----------



## SpecialK_

Still waiting on trying these Avatars in front of me, mephedrone and acid is something you have to be careful yet, but can be rewarding. I recommend doing it on the second half of an acid trip so a comedown doesn't completely wreck you, also orally so it lasts 3-4 hours rather than 1-2, also don't go overboard. People who struggle with a mephedrone comedown normally shouldn't attempt this however.


----------



## PredatorVision

SpecialK_ said:


> Still waiting on trying these Avatars in front of me, mephedrone and acid is something you have to be careful yet, but can be rewarding. I recommend doing it on the second half of an acid trip so a comedown doesn't completely wreck you, also orally so it lasts 3-4 hours rather than 1-2, also don't go overboard. People who struggle with a mephedrone comedown normally shouldn't attempt this however.



Yeah this seems the most intelligent idea if your going to do it ^


----------



## FistFace

I have tried the avatars. They are very good. They are similar to dropping 2 GD Dancing Bears. Definitely some of the strongest stuff out there. Get you some!


----------



## supermagneet

Has anyone tried these blotters?:






Shiva's, stronger then I thought, 1 blotter gave me a strong trip, but no idea how much ug it would be.


----------



## ricardo08

I seem to remember someone saying earlier in this thread that Shiva's were about 150ug.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Oh hellz yeah - after the weekend, I can get really sick liquid, and Dalai Lama blotters...mmm


----------



## barera

supermagneet said:


> Has anyone tried these blotters?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiva's, stronger then I thought, 1 blotter gave me a strong trip, but no idea how much ug it would be.



They dont look like the shiva blotter i was getting


----------



## SpecialK_

FistFace said:


> I have tried the avatars. They are very good. They are similar to dropping 2 GD Dancing Bears. Definitely some of the strongest stuff out there. Get you some!



Pretty good then, I'll be wanting more in to eat 2 at least then, but 1 should suffice for this trial. I'll be mixing and matching Avatars and Ganeshas soon hopefully.


----------



## LSD Cruiser

supermagneet said:


> Has anyone tried these blotters?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiva's, stronger then I thought, 1 blotter gave me a strong trip, but no idea how much ug it would be.


I'm across the pond here in the US but seen that print advertised here as 'Buddha Palms' recently.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

anyone come acros red star microdots? how much did you pay?


----------



## SpecialK_

Wow I aint heard of them things since this time last year! They were £10 a go I think, but that was the same as all blotter at the time if you were only buying 2-3.


----------



## dee_dee

jeez.  i dont take acid myself, its something thats not to my personal taste.  but i wasnt aware how expensive its got.  back in the late 80's, 1 trip cost 5 pounds and 1 ecstacy pill cost 20 pounds, yet the ecstacy pill has now dropped to half price or less at maximum ten pounds each, and the trip has doubled in price to 10 pounds.

crazy


----------



## PredatorVision

dee_dee said:


> jeez.  i dont take acid myself, its something thats not to my personal taste.  but i wasnt aware how expensive its got.  back in the late 80's, 1 trip cost 5 pounds and 1 ecstacy pill cost 20 pounds, yet the ecstacy pill has now dropped to half price or less at maximum ten pounds each, and the trip has doubled in price to 10 pounds.
> 
> crazy



It really depends, the ganeshas are going for £3 to £5 at the moment and those blue stars which I had in the first post only cost me £1 each.. though it totally depends on the source, I'd say £10 is too expensive and I probably wouldn't spend  more than £5 on a single hit unless it was unusually strong


----------



## SpecialK_

dee_dee said:


> jeez.  i dont take acid myself, its something thats not to my personal taste.  but i wasnt aware how expensive its got.  back in the late 80's, 1 trip cost 5 pounds and 1 ecstacy pill cost 20 pounds, yet the ecstacy pill has now dropped to half price or less at maximum ten pounds each, and the trip has doubled in price to 10 pounds.
> 
> crazy



Don't worry! That was during the drought, things are back to normal pricing now. An acid tab should be expected for £5. Unless it's a headblower, then sometimes people up the prices but then it's just a poor source.


----------



## captain codshit

Reports on Avatars?

I just bought a 3D hollogram poster of one so def gonna need tabs to go with! :D


----------



## gannetsarewe

dee_dee said:


> jeez.  i dont take acid myself, its something thats not to my personal taste.  but i wasnt aware how expensive its got.  back in the late 80's, 1 trip cost 5 pounds and 1 ecstacy pill cost 20 pounds, yet the ecstacy pill has now dropped to half price or less at maximum ten pounds each, and the trip has doubled in price to 10 pounds.
> 
> crazy



£2.50 a trip and £25 a pill in 1988/89 in Wood Green/Tottenham. I  especially remember trips that had something like planets in orbit as the graphic.


----------



## SpecialK_

captain codshit said:


> Reports on Avatars?
> 
> I just bought a 3D hollogram poster of one so def gonna need tabs to go with! :D



I'll let you know come Saturday evening.


----------



## DR. Ganesha

*Purple Ohms*

No1 seen these recently?


----------



## dee_dee

DR. Ganesha said:


> No1 seen these recently?



i remember those about 20 years ago, lol


----------



## bigmissy

DR. Ganesha said:


> No1 seen these recently?



one of the best trips I ever had! 1996 purchased in Amsterdam, the come up was about 20 minutes followed by 6 hours of madness and then a 20 minute come down and back to reality. I've had a lot of acid over the years and never had a trip as unique as this, was great!


----------



## abrad84

DR. Ganesha said:


> No1 seen these recently?


Prurple Ohms nice! Last saw that print around 2001 or so.


----------



## gobr0309

Do the avatar blotters have any taste like the hofmann/ganeshas or are they from a different source?


----------



## SpecialK_

As far as I know, no taste, in fact they are supposed to dissolve in your mouth if kept in for a while. I'll be able to confirm this tomorrow.


----------



## Mailmonkey

First acid I ever took, in Istanbul, NYE 1990, fuckin madness.....


----------



## Greenstar420

SpecialK_ said:


> As far as I know, no taste, in fact they are supposed to dissolve in your mouth if kept in for a while. I'll be able to confirm this tomorrow.



Looking forward to hearing how you like these man!


----------



## loveduplooney

can anyone remember what blue da vinci tabs were like from a few years ago cus my mates just found a fewhiding in a book  just wondering if there worth dropping?


----------



## ferrett1979

loveduplooney said:


> can anyone remember what blue da vinci tabs were like from a few years ago cus my mates just found a fewhiding in a book  just wondering if there worth dropping?



If i rememeber correctly they were rather weak, needed a few for anything decent. If they've been stored for a few years i expect degradation but be careful! happy tripping. I remember 3 being a good hit.


----------



## loveduplooney

ferrett1979 said:


> If i rememeber correctly they were rather weak, needed a few for anything decent. If they've been stored for a few years i expect degradation but be careful! happy tripping. I remember 3 being a good hit.



thanks i think ill give them a miss then because hes only got 3 and obviously wants 2 to himself so pretty pointless takin 1. maybe just have to get my wonk on


----------



## SpecialK_

Have an avatar in my mouth as I type. There is taste, but no overpowering strong taste like blotter circulating at the moment, almost unnoticeable unless your basically putting it around your tongue. Apparently these can dissolve so I'm leaving it under my tongue and will report back. Waheeeey!


----------



## SpecialK_

I'm at the hour mark now and starting to go, comeup was slow but anyone any idea if this could be due to eating one single LSD dose rather than 3 smaller but equivalent to doses? Visuals are starting to pick up now, might get one more post in before I go.


----------



## illuz1oN

How is the trip SpecialK?


----------



## FistFace

The avatars are excellent


----------



## SpecialK_

These are basically what they are described as good strong trip, although I found the comeup fairly rough compared to other trips of a similar dosage, may have just been a one off though will be sampling more anyhow. Was nice to see a dose like this on a single blotter.


----------



## lostsailor

they look nice, we dont have anything like that in the states


----------



## bigmissy

lostsailor said:


> they look nice, we dont have anything like that in the states



looks they are in Canada


----------



## SpecialK_

The Avatars are everywhere, it's just they could be in low distribution - i.e friend groups/small loops.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Nice, gonna have to get a few of these to try out


----------



## trippin_titties

Crack4Lyfe said:


> anyone come acros red star microdots? how much did you pay?



I personally have not come star microdots in my area lately, They were about though.
They are still floating about no doubt... But i saw a pic on another place of 20 or so someone just picked up.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

some lovely avatars, test drive commences on friday, may mix some Md in for some extra fun but still pondering it


----------



## SpecialK_

Update on availability:
*Ganesha
*Dancing Bears
*Liquid 
*Avatars
*Twins

I recommend the Ganesha for inexperienced trippers as they are good acid (I personally find sometimes you can feel a difference - other ergoloids, who knows?!) and the Avatars if your looking for a good strong trip, but personally it didn't feel as clean, I'll be experimenting more though.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Got 10 microdots on the way, managed to pick them up for ~ £8 each


----------



## tekkeN

lots of the Ganesha in Manchester with the Alex Grey pattern on the back good tabs for sure! 

not seen any liquid for a while


----------



## Acid4Blood

tekkeN said:
			
		

> lots of the Ganesha in Manchester with the Alex Grey pattern on the back good tabs for sure!



Same here in the east of Ireland.
Even tho I also call them Ganesha now, I would have originally said they were Alex Grey blotter with a drawing of Ganesha on the back.

Not that it matters. So long as its good acid.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Got 10 microdots on the way, managed to pick them up for ~ £8 each



would of loved to get a hold of some of them when they were around here, they were meant to be clean, strong little things! 

intense colour changes and cartoon faces from one person which sounded fun :D

enjoy them and let us know what ya think when u've munched a few


----------



## matt<3ketamine

SpecialK_ said:


> Update on availability:
> *Ganesha
> *Dancing Bears
> *Liquid
> *Avatars
> *Twins
> 
> I recommend the Ganesha for inexperienced trippers as they are good acid (I personally find sometimes you can feel a difference - other ergoloids, who knows?!) and the Avatars if your looking for a good strong trip, but personally it didn't feel as clean, I'll be experimenting more though.



add hofmann 2010's to this as there hav been reports of them being about here so they must be about other places still. they are not the strongest of blotter tho people


----------



## SpecialK_

matt<3ketamine said:


> add hofmann 2010's to this as there hav been reports of them being about here so they must be about other places still. they are not the strongest of blotter tho people



I haven't added them as there have been rumour that these aren't in fact LSD. So I'm trying to keep it to what the best of my knowledge is LSD, the ones I had did the job though so anyone else any input, what did you think of them?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

did the job when you had enough of them, might of been a low purity acid used, doubt any 2c-x or DOx as they didnt hav much of a distinctive taste. they have been rumoured be about here non the less so if any one comes in contact with them, they are RUMOURED to of not been LSD, but i enjoyed them when i had them on a few occasions.


----------



## SpecialK_

It definitely isn't 2c-x or DOx - visuals weren't like 2c nor was headspace and trip didn't last anywhere near as long as a DOx should, it's something that is much more similar to LSD. The main way to tell is instinct, something just feels a bit different than usual, although in this case it appears to be a LSD headspace but lack of visuals - this would answer the whole low dose discussion. It's something that isn't easily picked up on - which is what I assume the person laying them intended, so really the difference is quite difficult to tell. As far as I'm aware (I'm no chemist and not extremely knowledgeable on this whole subject) the suspects are LSB or LSP. There are also some other chemicals out there that produce very similar effects to LSD, but the name of these escape me, I think they required a higher dose also. 

I'm sure someone much more experienced in this sort of knowledge can shed some light.


----------



## SpecialK_

Sorry for double post, but this is what I was referring to at the end of my post:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=296755


----------



## deano88

hey special K have you tried the dancing bears? i tried them about 3 times now and increased the dose each time as i found them weak and i'm new to acid! the third time i had them which was also the third time i ever tripped on cid i had 3 which put me on a good buzz but i still felt i could go stronger.

i'm gettting some avatars soon what are they like compared to the dancing bears? how many of the avatars do you think will do the trick, did you find one more than enough and was it quite intense? when i try the avatar i'm thinking of dropping a E with it also will this increase the visualls by a lot?

soz to bombard ya with questions mate :D


----------



## SpecialK_

I haven't tried the Dancing Bears as I was told they are a similar dose to the Ganesha tabs, which I enjoy enough so just use them. I understand exactly where you are coming from with wanting to up the dose. I would say definitely have a go on those Avatars I would say 1 was comparable to 3 1/2 > 4 Ganeshas (or more) easy, you'll most likely get the kind've acid trip you've been after those past few trips - I certainly did. One was enough, but not intense but that doesn't mean it isn't a good strong trip. Definitely try one first, just in case, as for some people 1/4 tab of these would have them satisfied. 
Regarding mixing with MDMA, I would treat carefully, it might be worth trying the Avatars first. Although MDMA+LSD can be a life-changing experience it can also turn into a horrible one if you don't get the dose right, most people would recommend half of each (more so the MDMA) that you would use in a night, so say for example you normally take 4 tabs and 2 pills, take 2 tabs and 1 pill. I recommend also eating the MDMA as your starting to really strongly get into the trip around the 4-6 hour mark, depending on whether or not you want to be feeling the MDMA after the acid. I'm sure someone can elaborate on this subject more than me.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Hoff 2010s were def LSD. Not the cleanest acid tho.


----------



## deano88

i was thinking of having 1 pill and one tab at exactly the same time the pills i got are quite strong from what i heard. i'll be taking the combo at home on my own at first(i'll have one sober friend with me in case anything goes wrong) to see what its like as i'll be thinking of taking both at same time at a rave soon but wanna know what to expect so doing them at home first.

thanks for your help SK been very helpfull


----------



## SpecialK_

It might be worth waiting until you have come up on the acid a bit more, since MDMAs duration isn't as long you'll find yourself peaking at different times. I think you could have an even better experience if you wait a few hours before eating the MDMA so you can hit the MDMA+acid peak at the same time. Your wise for trying this with a sitter first off rather than rave, I'm sure you'll get much more out of the experience introspectively also, but I'm sure it would be fantastic at a rave too bopping about on a candyflip.


----------



## deano88

ok i'll take your advice and i'll take the pill around the 3 1/2 hour mark. have you ever candyflipped before how would you describe it


----------



## illuz1oN

I haven't candyflipped. But hippyflipping (my first time trying mdma) was utterly mindblowing. To be fair, I didn't know what came over me. Me and a friend had the initial rush at the same time, didn't know what the hell was going on until we remembered about that pill we had haha.


----------



## heydata

SpecialK_ said:


> I would say definitely have a go on those Avatars I would say 1 was comparable to 3 1/2 > 4 Ganeshas (or more) easy




I've read in this thread that the Ganeshas are beleived to be around 90ug. So are you saying you beleive the Avatars to be 300ug+ in strength?


----------



## SpecialK_

heydata said:


> I've read in this thread that the Ganeshas are beleived to be around 90ug. So are you saying you beleive the Avatars to be 300ug+ in strength?



I've been told they are around 200-240ug. That's the problem with LSD dosing, it's not like pill reports were you can more easily find out some results as to whats inside the blotter and how much.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

new update on availability
*Ganesha (80-100ug)
*Dancing Bears (varies greatly)
*Liquid (Depends on area)
*Avatars (200-240ug)
*Twins (80-90ug)
*Hofmann 2010 (up for debate) (50-70ug)
*Red Star Microdots (100-150ug)
*Shiva blotter 150ug / Shiva Ohm Blotter 120-130ug
*Dali Lama's 240ug

these have all been mentioned here and/or on another board
its a good start to 2011 i would say for us trip heads :D


----------



## freeradicals

Hey all, I'm afraid I didn't get time to check the whole thread for pics - these were picked up recently and my source said that they were 'alice in wonderland'. Too hard to tell by looking, but maybe someone can point in me in the right direction in regard to substance (don't want dob/dom rc's etc), potency - any experience etc etc.

Any help would be much appreciated, and hope this has not already been posted a dozen times


----------



## matt<3ketamine

heydata said:


> I've read in this thread that the Ganeshas are beleived to be around 90ug. So are you saying you beleive the Avatars to be 300ug+ in strength?



acid heads cant do math 8)


----------



## !SIS

I dropped acid for the first time a month ago now, I was advised that it was 300uc - picture attached. I was wondering what blotter it came from and skipped back a couple of pages to notice that it looks similar to an 'Alex Grey' blotter?


----------



## abrad84

!SIS said:


> I dropped acid for the first time a month ago now, I was advised that it was 300uc - picture attached. I was wondering what blotter it came from and skipped back a couple of pages to notice that it looks similar to an 'Alex Grey' blotter?


Identical print anyway., more like 100-150ug.


----------



## SpecialK_

matt<3ketamine said:


> new update on availability
> *Ganesha (80-100ug)
> *Dancing Bears (varies greatly)
> *Liquid (Depends on area)
> *Avatars (200-240ug)
> *Twins (80-90ug)
> *Hofmann 2010 (up for debate) (50-70ug)
> *Red Star Microdots (100-150ug)
> 
> these have all been mentioned here and/or on another board
> its a good start to 2011 i would say for us trip heads :D



Is the availability for what's in the whole thread? As my list was what I had came into contact with.  I'd like to see some white blank blotter here, it's all over the US.


----------



## SpecialK_

!SIS said:


> I dropped acid for the first time a month ago now, I was advised that it was 300uc - picture attached. I was wondering what blotter it came from and skipped back a couple of pages to notice that it looks similar to an 'Alex Grey' blotter?



Yeah that's the Ganeshas, estimated around 90ug.

I'm beginning to get more sceptical about these doses, as from what I've been told:

Ganesha = 70-90ug
Avatar = 200-240ug

Eating 3 Ganeshas, is definitely not the strength of the trip of the Avatars - substantial difference. We really need someone with access to testing facilities (people living in Netherlands?) to put some of these tabs forward, it might cost you a few quid but it'd solve a lot of questions related to acid dosing.
As far as I'm aware the Ganesha were tested, but I saw no proof of results and was only told.


----------



## barera

matt<3ketamine said:


> new update on availability
> *Ganesha (80-100ug)
> *Dancing Bears (varies greatly)
> *Liquid (Depends on area)
> *Avatars (200-240ug)
> *Twins (80-90ug)
> *Hofmann 2010 (up for debate) (50-70ug)
> *Red Star Microdots (100-150ug)
> 
> these have all been mentioned here and/or on another board
> its a good start to 2011 i would say for us trip heads :D



Theres also shivas which are around 150-180ug and shiva ohms which are around 120-130ug. Great trips


----------



## matt<3ketamine

edited for shiva goodness :D


----------



## SpecialK_

Looks like 2011 is looking like a good year for acid and MDMA, hopefully we can get some of the good old vibes back.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

yea definately, some nice good spread the love vibes 

would love to see some of these blotter types tested in a centre tho, interesting to see some accurate test results


----------



## barera

matt<3ketamine said:


> yea definately, some nice good spread the love vibes
> 
> would love to see some of these blotter types tested in a centre tho, interesting to see some accurate test results



You might as well add dali lamas to that list as I can get them but there very expensive and i;ve to go out of my way. There worth it tho when their 240ug.


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

Getting some fresh liquid tomorrow nomnomnom, cant wait to try some, not had any for aaaaaaaaaaaaages and i love the stuff, hope its as good as ever!


----------



## SpecialK_

Anyone tried Avatars and Dali Lamas able to compare?


----------



## smet

Is there another site which show's what dutch blotters are around? my friend has some that supposedly came from the dam and id like to see if there are any reports on them


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

The Dalai Lamas are that strong?? FACCKKK I should have got some when they were on offer  I will see if they're still available - that's fucking strong! THey were less than a tenner each too.


----------



## barera

SpecialK_ said:


> Anyone tried Avatars and Dali Lamas able to compare?



Im getting some avatars soon and il comment when I try the avatars. The dalis were incredibally strong so the avatars have a lot to live up to.


----------



## benson7

Some Buddha prints are knocking about now, has anyone tried these?


----------



## FistFace

I have tried the Dali Lama's and the Avatars and they are very similar in dosage (won't speculate which is stronger). Both are strong hits and one is usually a pretty solid trip. I have also had the GD Dancing bears and they are definitely mild in comparison. I would say 2-2.5 of them to match the Avatars and Dali's.  They are all very nice and clean hits too. Hopefully they stay available for a while. Would love to get some microdots though, haven't seen them around in years.


----------



## SpecialK_

It's great to see the variety in dosage we have now with blotter, this time last year we were stuck with Hofmann 2010s and microdots for a brief period. Now we have a choice!


----------



## benson7

We are indeed spoilt for choice right now! However I've still to see those Avatars in person the only UK guys I've seen mention them are on here.


----------



## freeradicals

freeradicals said:


> Hey all, I'm afraid I didn't get time to check the whole thread for pics - these were picked up recently and my source said that they were 'alice in wonderland'. Too hard to tell by looking, but maybe someone can point in me in the right direction in regard to substance (don't want dob/dom rc's etc), potency - any experience etc etc.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, and hope this has not already been posted a dozen times



Anyone??


----------



## aaronmalone99

seriously screw all you guys :L

I've been searching madly for weeks now, and I haven't got a thing!

got close, but then they were all gone :/


----------



## new buddy

Anyone tried the red star microdots? I saw pictures in this thread but no real reports as to the quality, dosage, or consistency of the doses. I've read they're about 150 ug each, but I'll be getting 5 of them in about a week or two and wanted to know anyones experience with them.


----------



## deano88

should be able to get some avatars next week but wont be trying them for a good while yet. wanna here more reports from the avatars not a lot of people on here seem to get hold of them yet.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^red star dots = ~100ug of Swiss Bliss. Extremely clean & colourful. Lovely acid.
IMO the most expertly synthesized LSD since the Alex Grey anniversay Hoffmans from 2006.

As for dose consistency, the stars that are a darker red than the rest are closer to 150ug.


----------



## ferrett1979

Teh avaatars r meant to be 200ug+ and absolute mind blow


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the avatars are indeed mindblowing, no other word can describe them

was up all last night on them, complete introspective closed eye visuals, great trips! very clean but kept forgetting what i had done 2 minutes ago, i cant wait to take them again :D


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> the avatars are indeed mindblowing, no other word can describe them
> 
> was up all last night on them, complete introspective closed eye visuals, great trips! very clean but kept forgetting what i had done 2 minutes ago, i cant wait to take them again :D



how many did you have? i'm thinking of having 1 and a half with some E


----------



## matt<3ketamine

take one, thats all i needed and was very content with the trip i had, comeup was a little shakey but after, it was pure bliss. best trip i have ever had, blows the ganesha out of the water in my opinion


----------



## deano88

matt<3ketamine said:


> take one, thats all i needed and was very content with the trip i had, comeup was a little shakey but after, it was pure bliss. best trip i have ever had, blows the ganesha out of the water in my opinion



1 it is then. cant wait to try it but i wont get a chance until 3 weeks


----------



## SpecialK_

matt<3ketamine said:


> take one, thats all i needed and was very content with the trip i had, comeup was a little shakey but after, it was pure bliss. best trip i have ever had, blows the ganesha out of the water in my opinion



Did you find yourself getting the sort've out of focus/glossy eyes almost on the comeup? I found myself slightly less accustomed to temperatures also.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

yes, when i closed my eyes for a while and opened them, the whole room would be misty/glossy in acid movements, things would morph, greys would turn into different shades and colours would fight for intensity within a picture. get them if you can people and be careful with how many you take!!!


----------



## ricardo08

matt<3ketamine said:


> yes, when i closed my eyes for a while and opened them, the whole room would be misty/glossy in acid movements, things would morph, greys would turn into different shades and colours would fight for intensity within a picture. get them if you can people and be careful with how many you take!!!



That's strange. I was having similar effects on one of the dancing bears, which are supposed to be half the strength of the avatars.


----------



## SpecialK_

ricardo08 said:


> That's strange. I was having similar effects on one of the dancing bears, which are supposed to be half the strength of the avatars.



Looks like you took LSD too then!


----------



## barera

just got me some Avatars


----------



## ricardo08

SpecialK_ said:


> Looks like you took LSD too then!



lol... yeah. So dosage makes no difference to a trip...? 8(


----------



## matt<3ketamine

of corse it does! but alot of other things contribute to trips, set and setting is essential for me but not for others that take it, some people can go outside and walk about the streets and engage in conversation with sober people while tripping, for me that sends me into a paranoia/panic-y kind of state so i prefer the indoors for trips, but each to their own


----------



## andy1988

"Anyone tried the red star microdots? I saw pictures in this thread but no real reports as to the quality, dosage, or consistency of the doses. I've read they're about 150 ug each, but I'll be getting 5 of them in about a week or two and wanted to know anyones experience with them" - 

Ye had a load of them around the start of last summer, they were unbelievable. good, clean, strong tabs. I took a couple while on a night out which was a bad idea considering the strangth of them. there were loads floating about dublin at the start of last summer, the dark ones came first and then the slightly lighter ones. I sadly havent been able to get them since.


----------



## SpecialK_

ricardo08 said:


> lol... yeah. So dosage makes no difference to a trip...? 8(



Of course it does (up to a certain point as far as I'm aware), but you'll find that more effects come with the increased dosage, but there are still the common effects as always. CEV are pretty common with acid.


----------



## ricardo08

Yeah clearly it does, I just thought it was weird that you can get the same effects on 100ug as on 200ug for example. Though I assume with less intensity etc.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^ chill man, have an avatar and you will notice the difference surely, i would say yes it would be intenser as the dose increases and other effects become more apparent and awesome


----------



## ricardo08

matt<3ketamine said:


> ^ chill man, have an avatar and you will notice the difference surely, i would say yes it would be intenser as the dose increases and other effects become more apparent and awesome



haha I'm chill, didn't mean for that to come across like I wasn't. Just need to wait for the avatars to come by me


----------



## barera

The Avatars are great. Not quite as strong as the dali lams but def not much off. lovely feel to them, just a great tab


----------



## eclipsedesign

^ Amen to that! Had a beautiful experience from 1.5 tabs at the weekend :D


----------



## drshitzu

Microdots are crazy if you are inexperienced user you should really have half dot not even that a quarter of one potent stuff lol!!


----------



## FistFace

Microdots can vary just as much as blotter. Its a pretty broad statement you just made there. Micro's, liquid and blotters all have the same effect. It is the purity of the acid and the amount that it was diluted and how it was stored that matters. The avatars and Dali lama's going around are stronger than the red star microdots. And there is no difference in effects from the way it is administered. The red stars are said to be around 150ug and the avatars + dali's are 200ug +. A quarter of the red stars is under 40ug. That is pretty low dose. If you are talking about a particular microdot that is known to be potent fair enough but you should specify to avoid confusion. But a generalization like "microdots are potent as hell" is an incorrect blanket statement.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

FistFace said:


> Microdots can vary just as much as blotter. Its a pretty broad statement you just made there. Micro's, liquid and blotters all have the same effect. It is the purity of the acid and the amount that it was diluted and how it was stored that matters. The avatars and Dali lama's going around are stronger than the red star microdots. And there is no difference in effects from the way it is administered. The red stars are said to be around 150ug and the avatars + dali's are 200ug +. A quarter of the red stars is under 40ug. That is pretty low dose. If you are talking about a particular microdot that is known to be potent fair enough but you should specify to avoid confusion. But a generalization like "microdots are potent as hell" is an incorrect blanket statement.





Are microdots a more stable way to keep acid?


----------



## deano88

i got finaly got some avatars but wont be trying one for about 3 weeks. is one gonna be enough? or i was thinking taking one then half about 3 hours into the trip. hmmm??


----------



## SolverT

Getting some avatars soon, aparently 180ug.
I'll see how they compare to the dancing bears that were reported at 130ug


----------



## SpecialK_

deano88 said:


> i got finaly got some avatars but wont be trying one for about 3 weeks. is one gonna be enough? or i was thinking taking one then half about 3 hours into the trip. hmmm??



Indeed it will, for most. Of course after a few trips you may wish to venture in further, but I think for your first go on them - like any trip, unless the dose is exceptionally low. Always take one single to get a feel for them.



Crack4Lyfe said:


> Are microdots a more stable way to keep acid?



What way are you storing your acid currently? Blotter wrapped in tin foil, in a bag and in another (if you want to be really careful) in a dark place should keep your blotter without a loss of potency for a year easy.

Anyone wish to comment on how they feel doses of LSD are these days? From what I was told:

Ganesha = 90ug
Avatars = 200ug

I know, that 3 ganeshas is no way on par with one single avatar. I think these Ganesha could be as low as 60ug and the Avatars 240ug. It's really confusing when trying to compare the two dose wise now after having both of them, would be nice if someone from the Netherlands threw a few of the tabs in circulation in for testing.


----------



## The RZA

SpecialK_ said:


> I know, that 3 ganeshas is no way on par with one single avatar. I think these Ganesha could be as low as 60ug *and the Avatars 240ug*. It's really confusing when trying to compare the two dose wise now after having both of them, would be nice if someone from the Netherlands threw a few of the tabs in circulation in for testing.



I'd be quite surprised at that.


----------



## SpecialK_

The RZA said:


> I'd be quite surprised at that.



As would I, but that's how it would be working out if the Ganeshas were even 60ug, as I would say that's what they would be on par with. LSD dosing is very confusing, anyone experienced with this sort've thing able to provide some input.


----------



## freeradicals

freeradicals said:


> Anyone??



I really don't mean to de-rail this fascinating conversation, but any advice would be appreciated. I have another tasty upload for you guys to help me identify, these were apparently 'red dragons', they're not red, and don't really look like dragons - so it could have been a misdiagnosis...

Mate said they were rough as hell and not enjoyable.


----------



## Myshkin

Well, no idea, but you could always send them off for testing  to:

 LSD Data, c/o Samhain L. Grim, 666 Beelzebub Boulevard, Lucifershire, Hell.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

freeradicals said:


> I really don't mean to de-rail this fascinating conversation, but any advice would be appreciated. I have another tasty upload for you guys to help me identify, these were apparently 'red dragons', they're not red, and don't really look like dragons - so it could have been a misdiagnosis...
> 
> Mate said they were rough as hell and not enjoyable.



now im in no way an expert on it but if they are described as rough as hell and not enjoyable then 1: why did u buy it and 2: it may be a DOx compound or other compound on the blotter.
if the tabs are bitter then they are most likely another substance as the only nasty tasting LSD blotter going about are the twins and ganesha because of suspected inky blotter. they dont look like either trips though


----------



## charlie clean

Just a quick observation or two from an OAP new to the site.

 Brought back long-forgotten memory of a Dead gig in New Orleans a thousand years ago.   Owsley had spiked the water coolers and a 2000 strong audience took off along with the band and guests jamming on stage.  If you were there you'll remember  it.   You'll recall the wondrous, beyond words feel of a higher love if not the precise details of how you got home.  

 And recalled being watching preview of 'Rainbow Bridge' under the stars and the influence at the 2nd Glastonbury.  Talk about blowing the mind.  Happy days of innocence and hope.  Had no idea the young folk were still taking the acid test.  There's hope for the world yet.

 Reading this thread immediately after the 'heroin social chat', can't but notice posts here tend to relate to what's gone before.  The purpose is more to inform - there's far less of the big Me Me Me.

 When you think about it, there would be, wouldn't there?   Good luck to y'all and, if you know you can handle it, keep on.  Enjoy your tripping.


----------



## SourCream

Heard of people getting Hoff's in the Dublin area. Still not able to confirm >.< Had a sheet of Avatars in Dec/Jan.. not too bad! Seems to have gone dry again now.


----------



## captain codshit

SpecialK_ said:


> Indeed it will, for most. Of course after a few trips you may wish to venture in further, but I think for your first go on them - like any trip, unless the dose is exceptionally low. Always take one single to get a feel for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What way are you storing your acid currently? Blotter wrapped in tin foil, in a bag and in another (if you want to be really careful) in a dark place should keep your blotter without a loss of potency for a year easy.
> 
> Anyone wish to comment on how they feel doses of LSD are these days? From what I was told:
> 
> Ganesha = 90ug
> Avatars = 200ug
> 
> I know, that 3 ganeshas is no way on par with one single avatar. I think these Ganesha could be as low as 60ug and the Avatars 240ug. It's really confusing when trying to compare the two dose wise now after having both of them, would be nice if someone from the Netherlands threw a few of the tabs in circulation in for testing.



What like is the quality of acid in them?  The twins gave a bit of bodyload I thought.


----------



## SpecialK_

captain codshit said:


> What like is the quality of acid in them?  The twins gave a bit of bodyload I thought.



I found the comeup rougher than usual, my eyes felt pretty out of focus/glossy and I was sensitive to temperatures. But after sitting down for about half an hour and I came up more things were fine. But in the beginning I felt bodyload and slightly rough - once tripping however I walked around for a good solid 6 hours. But I experienced similar effects when I dose high with other tabs, I think it's just the acid reacting with me (some people will probably disagree with this entirely and question whether they are acid). I'd say just pretty good standard lsd, I haven't tried the twins personally. I'd say compared to the Ganesha they felt cleaner, but that is partially blamed on the Ganesha taste as it causes nausea for me when I'm eating a few of them, which hangs around the trip - especially these latest, more potent batches since there is no taste with the avatars.


----------



## DR. Ganesha

freeradicals said:


> I really don't mean to de-rail this fascinating conversation, but any advice would be appreciated. I have another tasty upload for you guys to help me identify, these were apparently 'red dragons', they're not red, and don't really look like dragons - so it could have been a misdiagnosis...
> 
> Mate said they were rough as hell and not enjoyable.



Mate they are ganeshas the full pic is mental! loads of stuff goin on in it! did u like em? There fukin mental!


----------



## matt<3ketamine

DR. Ganesha said:


> Mate they are ganeshas the full pic is mental! loads of stuff goin on in it! did u like em? There fukin mental!



they dont look like ganesha prints to me mate, no blue/purple colour in there


----------



## Greenstar420

yea those ones def are not the ganesha print...


----------



## bowserthedog

Yeah I am in Canada, and I had my first trip yesterday.  My friend has a bunch of those avatars direct from europe, and of course I have no trips to compare it to, but I would say it is on par with at least a 7g shroom trip.  It must be strong to get what I got off only one hit from what I hear.


----------



## SpecialK_

One of the easiest ways to spot the Ganesha print currently in main circulation is the back: (As the front is well over 100 hits and varies in colour)






This can vary from white and brown, personally I find the latest batch of brown back stronger and a more perfume taste - alongside anyone else who's tried them. The image above shows the part of the front Alex Grey image and the back full print of Ganesha. It's possible they are known as Ganesha but aren't the main ones in circulation as there have been plenty in the past - anything with the Ganesha on it is usually named after it, but from the image it's difficult to tell.

Bowser good to hear you had a good strong trip, told you they were good I hope you stocked up or you'll be finding future blotter pretty weak.


----------



## !SIS

SpecialK_ said:


> Yeah that's the Ganeshas, estimated around 90ug.
> 
> I'm beginning to get more sceptical about these doses, as from what I've been told:
> 
> Ganesha = 70-90ug
> Avatar = 200-240ug
> 
> Eating 3 Ganeshas, is definitely not the strength of the trip of the Avatars - substantial difference. We really need someone with access to testing facilities (people living in Netherlands?) to put some of these tabs forward, it might cost you a few quid but it'd solve a lot of questions related to acid dosing.
> As far as I'm aware the Ganesha were tested, but I saw no proof of results and was only told.



Sorry to bump an old reply - just want to report that the trip was particularly heavy for me. If the tabs truly were 70-90ug and I only dosed one then I'm more light weight than I realised.  Stronger visuals than anything I've done before. Trip was giggly for me, smooth like mescaline but not as mentally hectic as I usually feel on shrooms.


----------



## captain codshit

Apparently 200mic liquid in the North 

Gonna try get me some later for birthday melting expeditions %)


----------



## freeradicals

SamhainGrim said:


> Well, no idea, but you could always send them off for testing  to:
> 
> LSD Data, c/o Samhain L. Grim, 666 Beelzebub Boulevard, Lucifershire, Hell.



Keep dreaming man, but can't blame you for trying 



matt<3ketamine said:


> now im in no way an expert on it but if they are described as rough as hell and not enjoyable then 1: why did u buy it and 2: it may be a DOx compound or other compound on the blotter.
> if the tabs are bitter then they are most likely another substance as the only nasty tasting LSD blotter going about are the twins and ganesha because of suspected inky blotter. they dont look like either trips though



The second ones I posted were described as "rough as hell during the comeup, so I went for a big walk - I didn't like them" and they were given to me - I never said I bought it. I find psychedelics tend to be rather subjective when it comes to the effects - one man's rubbish is another man treasure... and who'd say no to free acid (if that is, it is what it is)?

I'm hoping neither are DOx - First ones I posted are unlikely to be DOx - I've been with friends who have taken them with good times all round and ending after around 8 hours or so.

I might try browsing a few blotter sites and see if I can see if I can identify it thus.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Is there a LSD version of pillreports?


----------



## SpecialK_

freeradicals said:


> Keep dreaming man, but can't blame you for trying
> 
> 
> 
> The second ones I posted were described as "rough as hell during the comeup, so I went for a big walk - I didn't like them" and they were given to me - I never said I bought it. I find psychedelics tend to be rather subjective when it comes to the effects - one man's rubbish is another man treasure... and who'd say no to free acid (if that is, it is what it is)?
> 
> I'm hoping neither are DOx - First ones I posted are unlikely to be DOx - I've been with friends who have taken them with good times all round and ending after around 8 hours or so.
> 
> I might try browsing a few blotter sites and see if I can see if I can identify it thus.



Your right, it could be acid they could just be surprisingly strong hence the rough comeup! 



Crack4Lyfe said:


> Is there a LSD version of pillreports?



No. There was talks, but I haven't seen anything from it - this is as good as it gets.


----------



## Silly Simon

SpecialK_ said:


> Regarding mixing with MDMA, I would treat carefully, it might be worth trying the Avatars first. Although MDMA+LSD can be a life-changing experience it can also turn into a horrible one if you don't get the dose right, most people would recommend half of each (more so the MDMA) that you would use in a night, so say for example you normally take 4 tabs and 2 pills, take 2 tabs and 1 pill. I recommend also eating the MDMA as your starting to really strongly get into the trip around the 4-6 hour mark, depending on whether or not you want to be feeling the MDMA after the acid. I'm sure someone can elaborate on this subject more than me.



I'd always recommend trying things on their own first up and getting comfortable with the effects. I dove into LSD before trying MDMA (I like diving into psychotropic pursuits, having once smoked a point of DMT ), so I was keen to try candyflipping based of recommendations of fellow trippers.

The first time I tried candyflipping was at a well known Australian music festival - I dropped a pill around the peak of a single blotter trip a few hours into it. It was a great as the pure feeling effectively replaced the scattered lethargic feeling I get at the end of an LSD trip. I then took another tab of acid around the MDMA peak and ended up walking in circles away from the dancefloor and looking at the full moon through a kaleidoscope 



matt<3ketamine said:


> new update on availability
> *Ganesha (80-100ug)
> *Dancing Bears (varies greatly)
> *Liquid (Depends on area)
> *Avatars (200-240ug)
> *Twins (80-90ug)
> *Hofmann 2010 (up for debate) (50-70ug)
> *Red Star Microdots (100-150ug)
> *Shiva blotter 150ug / Shiva Ohm Blotter 120-130ug
> *Dali Lama's 240ug
> 
> these have all been mentioned here and/or on another board
> its a good start to 2011 i would say for us trip heads :D



Good to have this info available. Will be looking to get into the local scene having recently moved here from abroad. The avatars sound mental!


----------



## illuz1oN

A mate of mine in Blyth has got some Avatars, 3/4 of a trip on some valium aswell gave him a good trip, he's dropping 2 soon. I think I'm gonna pick some up for mine and a mates 1st experience


----------



## trippin_titties

Tried avatars last week, Nice strong blotter! It was defintately a "cleaner" trip for me.. but that could have just been down to a good setting 

In all fairness i dont think there is too much point in discussing microgram doseage in so much detail without testing as there are too many factors influencing how your trip goes.. Set and setting, the person themselves, how the acid has been stored.. 

But just to share my opinion i think that 90ug give or take for the ganesh blotter is about right seeing as on three ganesh  and half a shiva i was getting nothing but waves of colour for an extended amount of time definately was a stronger trip than one avatar in my opinion, but none the less i still found the avatars nicely strong


----------



## Evad

on 300ug+ you should be out of the universe not just seeing waves of colour this places the ganesh's below 90ug IMO unless you trip v regularly or had tripped a few days before. I've had the privelige of having known doses of lsd before and waves of colour doesn't begin to explain 300ug+!


----------



## JoeTheFractal

*Pink elephants in the midlands*

Hey,

I'm in the west midlands. Just got these pink elephants. They are apparently very long lasting, keep you up for ages and are a bit like "very intense mushrooms." That a lot sounds like DOB to me. Anyone else encountered them? Hopefully trying em tonight!

Joe


----------



## Mailmonkey

JoeTheFractal said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm in the west midlands. Just got these pink elephants. They are apparently very long lasting, keep you up for ages and are a bit like "very intense mushrooms." That a lot sounds like DOB to me. Anyone else encountered them? Hopefully trying em tonight!
> 
> Joe



^dunno, but nice print, how big are they?

sure I've seen that print before somewhere.....


----------



## JoeTheFractal

Standard kinda size, 8x8mm about? Been doing some research and it's a pretty common print, nothing recent in the UK tho. Just realized that the third one from the left looks like two elephants dancing around a big pile of white powder, lol.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

^check over on the American Acid thread as ive seen a few of those prints in last years acid discussion, yes there were apparently some that were DOx but im not 100%, have a wee check tho, im sure you will find some info


----------



## captain codshit

What's the average content in microgrammes of liquid in the UK? I know 1 drop is very nice clean happy tripping & 2 is full on melting rainbow coloured madness. I'm guessing 125mic is standard? Have been told there is 250mic stuff in the central belt area. 

Up here £10 for 2 drops seems the going rate atm. Pity can't get hold of a bottle I'd love to lay tabs %)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

take all mic estimates with a pinch of salt, 125 seems to be a popular strength as ive read on here previously that the liquid going about a while ago was estimated 125ug a drop, if that is so, then 2 would hav that full on rainbow coloured melting walls kind of madness. i would love to get a hold of a vial myself, but it wuld b going straight on some gelatin sweets or sugar cubes :D


----------



## nickohm

*red hearts*

any one have any info on these ones, the good the bad the ugly.


----------



## illuz1oN

Could be anything, not really a unique or widespread print. That blotter looks huge though!


----------



## SpecialK_

captain codshit said:


> What's the average content in microgrammes of liquid in the UK? I know 1 drop is very nice clean happy tripping & 2 is full on melting rainbow coloured madness. I'm guessing 125mic is standard? Have been told there is 250mic stuff in the central belt area.
> 
> Up here £10 for 2 drops seems the going rate atm. Pity can't get hold of a bottle I'd love to lay tabs %)



If there is suspected 250ug I'd say expect it to be 150-200ug I'm finding doses are greatly exadurated with blotter, maybe not so much with liquid but 250ug is pretty high from what I've been hearing. I usually hear doses ranging from 90>200ug - at least within those is what I've been offered - always very expensive though compared to blotter. If they really are 250ug that sounds about right for two being the melting rainbow coloured madness your after, I find everything gets a lot more rainbowy as you venture into the higher dose region so it's always a good sign if that's what people are reporting.


----------



## Safrolette

!SIS said:


> ... Stronger visuals than anything I've done before. Trip was giggly for me, smooth like mescaline but not as mentally hectic as I usually feel on shrooms.



Very clear-headed and uplifting, experiencing anything negative was out of question :D 
Niiice x


----------



## Safrolette

JoeTheFractal said:


> ...That a lot sounds like DOB to me. Joe



DOB, scary stuff. Most likely because of overdosing, at the time, but still


----------



## SpecialK_

!SIS said:


> Sorry to bump an old reply - just want to report that the trip was particularly heavy for me. If the tabs truly were 70-90ug and I only dosed one then I'm more light weight than I realised.  Stronger visuals than anything I've done before. Trip was giggly for me, smooth like mescaline but not as mentally hectic as I usually feel on shrooms.



Are you experienced with LSD? I'd say LSD is quite heavy on the visuals, especially compared to mescaline (unless dosing high) - but with that comes an amazing, clean euphoric headspace. Shrooms can just result in a full mental ego loss trip - although things can get melty at the higher doses. Each thing is different and hits you in a different way!


----------



## Safrolette

SpecialK_ said:


> I'd say LSD is quite heavy on the visuals, especially compared to mescaline (unless dosing high) - but with that comes an amazing, clean euphoric headspace.



I agree with that. It's why we love it  x


----------



## illuz1oN

Can get 10 strip of Avatar for £40. Never tried acid before though...


----------



## Space invader

illuz1oN said:


> Can get 10 strip of Avatar for £40. Never tried acid before though...



Id be very cautious with those if its your first time. Half should be a good intro.


----------



## illuz1oN

My friend said take just 1... I don't really know, what can I expect from 1 blotter? I've tripped on shrooms a few times.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

illuz1oN said:


> My friend said take just 1... I don't really know, what can I expect from 1 blotter? I've tripped on shrooms a few times.



Have you not been reading this thread at all??


----------



## illuz1oN

Yes I have, and they are way stronger than average from what I've read so far. I think half will probably be best... The plan was half about 4 hours before a night out on pills, sounds good to me.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Sounds good to me, especially for a first trip...just make sure you take the bigger half, lol.


----------



## !SIS

bighouse911 said:


> took a shiva at illuminaughty on friday in manchester, blew my head clean off! perhaps a bit too strong for a rave for me, but after the come up it was boom



That sounds sweet- do you party in Manc often? I've never made it round to making one of their nights


----------



## DR. Ganesha

freeradicals said:


> I really don't mean to de-rail this fascinating conversation, but any advice would be appreciated. I have another tasty upload for you guys to help me identify, these were apparently 'red dragons', they're not red, and don't really look like dragons - so it could have been a misdiagnosis...
> 
> Mate said they were rough as hell and not enjoyable.



ok then everyone, these were the first acid i ever took. i knew them as ganeshas. there are lots of colours all the way thru. it is light blue on the back. they r not perfect squares they are taller than they r wider. what is the print? i am intrigued.... they wer very strong. ther is all sorts of pics on it and tht little pattern on the strip pictured is only part of it and appears only on sum parts of the pic. peeace


----------



## DR. Ganesha

bighouse911 said:


> took a shiva at illuminaughty on friday in manchester, blew my head clean off! perhaps a bit too strong for a rave for me, but after the come up it was boom



how r psychs when clubbing? im planning on takin sum 2cb at a Dnb rave soon...


----------



## Silly Simon

illuz1oN said:


> Yes I have, and they are way stronger than average from what I've read so far. I think half will probably be best... The plan was half about 4 hours before a night out on pills, sounds good to me.



Yeah go the half, and you can always go the other half around 4 hours into it if you're feeling comfortable with the mind and body space. It's all about being in a comfortable environment too. Happy tripping psychonaut!


----------



## Silly Simon

DR. Ganesha said:


> how r psychs when clubbing? im planning on takin sum 2cb at a Dnb rave soon...



If it's a comfortable environment for you it should be ok. Though for me, at least, indoor trips can give me the sweats and make me feel a bit claustrophobic. I love tripping outdoors and exploring the outer space as well as inner space %)


----------



## drzoidbergphd

As of thursday, I will be in the UK (specifically london) for the upcoming 2 months. Does anyone have any recommendations or warnings against certain blotters? I've read some of the thread, but since I'm on my phone it's quite tedious. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## boiled

Got Avatar's from Holland for first time, dropped 1 and then a 2nd T+2:00 and had an awesome first time. Would highly recommend these if you can get your hands on them. I get them direct from Holland for approx £4 per tab.

I'd say 1 is plenty for first time. Not that I had a remotely bad trip, but I generally find I am less sensitive to certain drugs compared to others... Not rushing back to do acid again, but at the same time I look forward to it, nothing quite like it!


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

DR. Ganesha said:


> how r psychs when clubbing? im planning on takin sum 2cb at a Dnb rave soon...



My strongest trip dose wise was in a clubbing environment and it was awesome. The absence of any body load let me dance non stop for a few hours.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I think I can get Fat Freddys Cats for this weekend, been following this thread for months, can't be assed to trawl back, but have been told they are strong, but not as strong as the Dalai Lamas - is this true?? They're quite expensive - like 7 quid, so I hope they are this strong.


----------



## boiled

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> I think I can get Fat Freddys Cats for this weekend, been following this thread for months, can't be assed to trawl back, but have been told they are strong, but not as strong as the Dalai Lamas - is this true?? They're quite expensive - like 7 quid, so I hope they are this strong.



Anyone have an idea of the strength of Fat Freddys? I can get these @ £5 ea, but if they're only say half the strength of Avatar's, probably not gonna bother...


----------



## deano88

boiled said:


> Anyone have an idea of the strength of Fat Freddys? I can get these @ £5 ea, but if they're only say half the strength of Avatar's, probably not gonna bother...



hey boiled i got a few avatars too wont be trying for a couple weeks yet tho. i only tried acid twice, both times were dancing bears blotters and they were very weak so had 3 and got a ok buzz but was kind of annoying that i had to have 3 to get a decentish buzz.

i heard a lot of good things about these avatars and cant wait to try them. i was thinking of taking one then at +2hrs take 1  orange Qdance pill and another half avatar together.

do you think that would be too intense judging from your experience with the avatars?


----------



## boiled

deano88 said:


> do you think that would be too intense judging from your experience with the avatars?



That sounds grand, after I dropped the first, the effects were definitely there, but after 2 hours I wanted to improve the visuals. Heard good things about Q-Dances, so I'd say your in store for a good time. After the 2nd I had really intense visuals which were fantastic. Went outside for a cigarette and I'll always remember how the trees and the church outside were just pulsing slowly in and out of focus and zooming in and out, and whilst this was happening the colour hue of everything around me was constantly changing from one to the next, ie. blue to green, to yellow, through to red and purple. Don't think I'll ever feel so content and amazed just watching trees swaying in the wind :D

The only thing I would do differently is probably smoke a little weed maybe an hour or two after dropping, as I remember thinking it would enhance and probably relax me more during the trip, but that's possibly because of the strength of dropping the 2 tabs first time. If not smoking during, I'd probably smoke to help the comedown and allow you to sleep more easily, which I had trouble with. I dropped my first tab at 18:30, and didn't sleep until my gf arrived at 7am the next morning, and was still noticing minor visuals up until about 6am. Got about 3-4 hours sleep with her shortly after she arrived and felt good, albeit tired that day.

Next time I intend to dose about mid-day or early evening, so I'm coming down before the early hours of the next morning. Have fun!


----------



## FistFace

When Fat Freddies first came out around 1998 they were very strong trips. Somewhere around 280ug. I saw them again end of last year and heard a lot of mixed and fairly negative reports. I am not sure if they are a new batch or just been stored for a long time. They were still being sold as 270ug but those who I know who took them said they were not anywhere near them. So it could be poor storage of old trips or a new batch of weaker ones capitalizing  on a old but famous blotter.  Back in there time they were a force to be reckoned with. My first trip was a FF and it blew my top off. Totally fantastic. So i was disappointed to hear they didn't have the kick they used to and I passed on picking them up as to not tarnish my memory of the glorious Fat Freddies.

Also I see a few of you have commented on the rough come up of the avatars and I totally agree. It is one of the roughest come ups I have had but once you are up it is all good. I have had them a number of times and it has happened each time. The GD bears were a very smooth come up in comparison even in higher doses. 

If you haven't had lucy before then I would suggest a half avatar if you are going out. If you are going to be at home chilling then go for the whole one. You may not like the feeling of being in public when you are peaking so it is not worth testing those waters with a whole avatar. They do have a good kick to them. Have fun, they are great trips.


----------



## nomy

^^Managed to bag a couple of Fat Freddies a few months back to save for that rainy day. Sad to learn they are not living up to their rep though as I even use them as my avatar. Will let you know my experiences when I get to try them


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Yeah, I hope I can still get the Dalai Lamas.

Otherwise I will have to wait...not good.


----------



## trippin_titties

Evad said:


> on 300ug+ you should be out of the universe not just seeing waves of colour this places the ganesh's below 90ug IMO unless you trip v regularly or had tripped a few days before. I've had the privelige of having known doses of lsd before and waves of colour doesn't begin to explain 300ug+!



Maybe waves of colour was an understatement, i was beyond comprehending normal reality, time felt like it almost did not exist.. i was tripping pretty heavily. But i did have a low dose mushroom trip the night before so im sure there would be a tolerance to some degree, but it was quite a low mushroom trip so i wouldn't say it would effect the trip to much degree


----------



## trippin_titties

Silly Simon said:


> If it's a comfortable environment for you it should be ok. Though for me, at least, indoor trips can give me the sweats and make me feel a bit claustrophobic. I love tripping outdoors and exploring the outer space as well as inner space %)



Much the same, as much as i love the comfort and safety of indoors im definately an outdoors person.. tripping at a festival was one of the most amazing things i ve done, for me outdoors has no boundrys


----------



## charlie clean

o-o-oscar said:


> mental liquid everywhere in the south east!!! one drop of it makes u trip baaaalls!  i wanna get myself a bottle haha




But where are the merry pranksters, Mary?  Where's the acid theatre, the street entertainments?  

 There was one bunch in Slovakia or someplace, largely women, who burst into suburban homes, turned off the tvs and left.   "They didn't say a word, but laughed hysterically throughout", attested one shocked victim.  Some found the provocation amusing,  and one said he now listened to his radio instead.  But they disbanded when one householder got frightened.  That old fear can stop you in your tracks and of course Charlie Manson didn't help anyone much. 

 But I don't see much acidhead fun-in-public nowadays.   Just dressing up and offering free fivers to office workers can bring tremendous trip entertainment - you'll get enough crack-up responses to merit a youtube  before it's cost you £20.  You'll have better idea.  If everyone's staying  home to play computer games instead, uh huh.

 These are curious times.  The economic system on which civilisation as we know it depends is under pressure.  Too many greedy people have pillaged the wealth too often.  Look around, it's all a bit grey. The man in the street isn't too content, not really sure any more.   I may be wrong but maybe the next couple of years will determine whether we enter a century of darkness or of  a new enlightenment.  

This is the time for the mind, for new ideas are very badly wanted.  Where better to look for new inspirations than to those who are out on the perception frontier?  Or, to put it another way, if they've nothing new to offer we're in trouble.   Cosmic desperdos of a nations yoof - your country needs you.  For love and peace.  Get unselfish and unisolated and thinking.  Be free of violence and lies.   No sillies and definitely no vanities but if any of you come across a great notion on your travels, think about it, and if it rhymes dream up an appropriate form for its widest expression.


----------

